# متابعة جمعه لا لمشروع الدستور



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء بميدان التحرير قبل ساعات من مليونية "لا لمشروع الدستور".. المعتصمون يعلنون الخروج للتصويت بـ"لا"... وصور الحسينى أبوضيف شهيد الصحافة تخيم على الميدان*​ 
*الجمعة، 14 ديسمبر  2012* 



 
*ميدان التحرير*​*كتب  محمد السيد ومحمد فهيم عبد الغفار* 
*شهد ميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، الجمعة، حالة من الهدوء التام قبل ساعات من فعاليات مليونية "لا لمشروع الدستور" التى دعا إليها عدد من الأحزاب السياسية والقوى الثورية للمطالبة بتأجيل الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور المقرر عقدها غدا السبت.*
*وفى السياق ذاته اختفت أى استعدادات للمليونية وقام أعضاء حزب الدستور بإزالة المنصة المتواجدة بمدخل كوبرى قصر النيل، بعد انتهاء فعاليات الحفل الغنائى الذى أقيم عليها من خلال بعض الفرق الموسيقية ومنها إسكندريلا وجيم أوفر التى أدت بعض الأغانى الوطنية، فيما تواجدت منصة واحدة على الرصيف الموازى لشارع محمد محمود ومعلق عليها لافتة كبيرة لصورة الشهيد الحسينى أبوضيف صحفى جريدة الفجر والذى توفى إثر إصابته بطلق نارى فى الرأس بمعركة الاتحادية.*
*على جانب آخر واصل المئات من أعضاء القوى الثورية والحركات السياسية اعتصامهم لليوم السادس عشر على التوالى بالميدان للمطالبة بتأجيل الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور، وإقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، بالإضافة إلى تطهير وزارة الداخلية والقصاص لقتلة الشهداء، فيما أعلن المعتصمون مشاركتهم فى الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور المقرر إجراؤها غدا للتصويت بلا مضيفين إلى أنهم سيحشدون لعدم إتاحة الفرصة مرة أخرى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين .*
*وبدأ المعتصمون منذ فجر اليوم، الجمعة، فى الاستعداد لمليونية " لا لمشروع الدستور بتعليق العديد من اللافتات منها " لا لدستور الإخوان، جوه المطبخ الإخوانى سلقوا دستور الغريانى، كما انتشر عدد من كبير من اللافتات التى تحمل صورا للشهيد الحسينى أبوضيف، فيما شكل عدد من المعتصمين مجموعات متطوعة لتنظيف الميدان من المخلفات الناتجة عن الاعتصام، حيث جمعوا القمامة بأطراف الميدان، وساعدوا عمال النظافة التابعين لمحافظة القاهرة فى نقلها لخارج الميدان.*
*كما كثفت اللجان الشعبية المسئولة عن تأمين الميدان من تواجدها على مداخل الميدان، بعد ترديد العديد من الشائعات حول حدوث هجوم على الميدان لفض الاعتصام، فيما قام بعض المعتصمين بفتح عدد من مداخل الميدان بشكل جزئى، مما سهل دخول السيارات إلى الميدان فيما عدا ميدان عبد المنعم رياض.*
*وفى سياق متصل انتشر عدد كبير من البائعة الجائلين فى أرجاء الميدان لبيع المشروبات والأطعمة للمشاركين فى المليونية.*
*يذكر أن حزب التيار الشعبى سينظم العديد من المسيرات التى ستنطلق من ميدان التحرير إلى منطقة الزمالك وبولاق أبوالعلا وعابدين والعتبة والسيدة زينب وميدان العتبة ومصر القديمة والمنيل ودار السلام والمعادى وحلوان والحديقة اليابانية والمشروع الأمريكى للتوعية بمخاطر الموافقة على مشروع الدستور المطروح للاستفتاء، فيما دعا مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، جموع المواطنين والقوى السياسية، إلى تنظيم مسيرة حاشدة، تنطلق فى تمام الساعة الرابعة عصراً إى ميدان التحرير، للتنديد باستهداف الصحفيين، والمطالبة بالقصاص العادل للشهيد "الحسينى أبوضيف".*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*هى دى الفتاوى *​*أفتى الشيخ محمد نظمى الأثرى الداعية الإسلامى، على أن الخروج للتصويت على الدستور السيئ فرض عين وقول نعم واجب شرعا يأثم تركه، مشيرا إلى جماهير علماء الأمة المتبوعين الذين لا يمكن أن يجمعوا على ضلالة لكونها فتوى تعليل وليست فتوى دليل.
وأضاف الداعية الإسلام فى بيان رسمى له حصل "اليوم السابع" نسخة منه اليوم الجمعة، أن هناك علماء قد أفتوا للتصويت بنعم، ومنهم الدكتور وجدى غنيم والعلامة أبو إسحاق الحوينى والعلامة الدكتور محمد إسماعيل المقدم والدكتور أحمد فريد والشيخ وحيد بالى والدكتور محمد عبد المقصود والشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب والشيخ فوزى السعيد والدكتور مازن السرساوى والشيخ نشأت أحمد والدكتور محمد يسرى إبراهيم والدكتور على السالوس والدكتور عبد الله شاكر والدكتور سعيد عبد العظيم والدكتور نصر فريد واصل والشيخ حسن أبو الأشبال والعالم الشيخ محمد حسان والدكتور السيد العربى والدكتور صلاح سلطان والدكتور جمال عبد الهادى والشيخ ياسر برهامى.
وأوضح نظمى، أن التصويت بنعم إعمالا لقاعدة ارتكاب أخف الضررين لتحصيل المصلحة الراجحة من استقرار البلاد والنهضة والمحافظة على المكتسبات الشرعية والثورية مؤكدا على أن ذلك حتى لا تقع البلاد فيما وقعت فيه الصومال ولأن التفريق بين الممكن والمامول مسلك شرعى فى العقائد والأحكام مستشهدا بقاعدة "درء المفسدة مقدم على جلب المصلحة ".
وأشار نظمى إلى أن الفتاوى الشرعية تؤسس على حقائق واقعية لا افتراضات خيالية ولما هو مستقر عند العلماء من التفريق بين فتوى القوة والاقتدار وفتوى الضعف والإكراه والاقتهار، قائلا اتساقاً مع منهج الطحاوى عندما عد "المسح على الخفين" فى باب العقيدة رغم أنه من الفقه العملى الذى هو باب الأحكام، وهو منهج فريد يعلم طالب العلم أنه ينبغى التشديد فى الفتوى وإعلاء قيمة الأمر إذا تجاسر على نفيه أو ترتب على فواته مفاسد كثيرة.
واستشهد نظمى فى بيانه بالعديد من الآيات القرآنية منها "لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها، وما جعل عليكم فى الدين من حرج " وقوله تعالى فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم، وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أمرتكم بشىء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم، كما استشهد بالعديد من القواعد، منها القاعدة التى تقول المحافظة على القدر الموجود أولى من طلب المفقود، وقاعدة أخرى هى ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب.
واختتم نظمى فتواه قائلا، ما أحب لأحد من المسلمين بعلم أم بجهل لا سيما السائرين على السنة أن يكونوا سهاما فى كنانة المتآمرين على عقيدة بلادنا ودينها من النصارى والعلمانيين، فما أسوأ أن تفيق وقد ناصرت علمانيا كافرا أو نصرانيا حاقدا.
يذكر أن الشيخ محمد نظمى الأثرى، الداعية الإسلامى، أفتى من قبل بأن الانضمام لحزب الدستور، الذى أسسه الدكتور محمد البرادعى حرام شرعا، لأنه حزب علمانى يرفض تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى مدينة نصر الآن*
*سيدات وشباب زى الورد يوزعون مطبوعات*
*على السيارات المارة توضح وجهة نظرهم لماذا سيقولون ( لا )*
*بمنتهى الرقى والتحضر *
*صورة نتمناها عن التعبير عن الرأى مهما أختلفنا أو أتفقنا *
*فى المقابل يستعد شباب للخروج من صلاة الجمعة بمسجد الأرقم بن أبى الأرقم*
*للتعبير عن تاييدهم بـ " نعم "*
*أتمنى أن يحذون نفس الحذو فى التعبير عن الرأى *
*شيخ أزهرى يخطب فى صلاة الجمعة الآن فى نفس المنطقة ويبتعد تماماً عن أحاديث السياسة*
​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي يؤدي صلاة الجمعة بالتجمع الخامس وسط حراسة مشددة *​ 
*كتب : الوطن منذ 6 دقائق*​ 


 


*يؤدي الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، صلاة الجمعة بمسجد الفاروق بالتجمع الخامس وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة. **يذكر أن مرسي أدى صلاة الجمعة الماضية بمسجد الحرس الجمهوري بصلاح سالم.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"كارتر" يرفض مراقبة الاستفتاء لـ"تأخر اعتماد المراقبين" *http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/95830​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*زغلول النجار:*
*سأقول نعم والرافضون للدستور يضعون أيديهم فى يد الصهاينة*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: *
*اتخذنا كافة الاستعدادات لتأمين الاستفتاء*
* ونهيب بالجميع المشاركة في إطار الديموقراطية*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


>


*هذه هى المرة الأولى فى حياتى*
*التى أرى فيها مسجداً غُلقت أبوابه*
*وقت الصلاة*
*!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الهيئة الشرعية" تدعو أنصار مرسي للالتزام بضبط النفس*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *زغلول النجار:*
> 
> 
> *سأقول نعم والرافضون للدستور يضعون أيديهم فى يد الصهاينة*​


*أية دة ؟*
*مافيش إعجاز علمى فى " الدستور " يا دكتور ؟!!*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*زياد بهاء الدين: *
*ما يحدث بالمشهد الحالي "عبث" لتمرير دستور باطل*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هذه هى المرة الأولى فى حياتى*
> *التى أرى فيها مسجداً غُلقت أبوابه*​*وقت الصلاة*
> 
> *!!!!!!!!*​




* ولم اجد رئيس دوله اماما من قبل سوى القذافى*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو رابعة العدوية:*
*يا "حسينى" يا بطل.. دمك بيحرر وطن*​ 
*الجمعة، 14 ديسمبر 2012 -* 11:15




*الشهيد الحسينى*​*كتب كامل كامل*
*تزايد الأعداد الوافدة على محيط مسجد رابعة العدوية للمشاركة فى مليونية "نعم للشريعة والدستور"، التى دعت إليها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وقوى إسلامية أخرى.*
*وانتشر المتواجدون بمحيط المسجد، ورددوا هتافات تؤيد الرئيس محمد مرسى ومشروع الدستور، كما هتفوا "يا حسينى يا بطل دم بيحرر وطن، شهداء أبرار هنكمل المشوار، مرسى مرسى، الدستور 100 100 .. مرسى بيخوف الحرامية".*
*ورفع مؤيدو الرئيس محمد مرسى الأعلام المصرية وصور الرئيس، ولافتات تدعو للتصويت بـ"نعم" على الدستور.*​*على فكرة للتذكره فقط الكداب بيروح النار*
*لان الشهيد فضح الاخوان لذلك قتلوه الاخوان*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطيب مسجد النصر بالحريرى بالزقازيق وقف يسب العلمانيين الكافرين*
*فثار المصلين عليه*
*فوقف امام المسجد وهدئهم وقال لهم بالحرف الواحد*
*الخطيب لم يخطىء انه يردد كلام رسول الله عن الكافرين*
*والمسجد دار للعباده ومن يرفض كلام الخطيب عليه بالخروج من المسجد فورا*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" توجه رسالة لأعضائها:*
* تقربوا من السلفيين وافتحوا صدوركم لإخوانكم المفصولين *
*و"النور" يرد:*
* نتمنى ألا تكون المبادرة في مصلحة الإخوان بل *
*لصالح "المشروع الإسلامي"*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*توقف فعاليات مليونية "رابعة العدوية" لحين الانتهاء من الصلاة*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"اقرأ"*
* منشور لـ"6 أبريل" *
*يدعو لفهم الدستور قبل التصويت بـ"لا"*​*كتب : محمد شنح **الجمعة 14-12-2012* 
*"اقرأ".. أول آيات القرآن التي نزلت على الرسول محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم). بدأ القرآن الكريم بالدعوة إلى القراءة، وهو ذات عنوان البيان الذي تنشره وتوزعه حركة شباب 6 أبريل على المواطنين في الميادين والشوارع ومحطات مترو الأنفاق، في دعوة لقراءة الدستور الجديد قبل التصويت عليه، وإبداء الرأي سواء بـ"نعم" أو "لا".*
*والحركة أعلنت موقفها من الدستور بعد قراءته وهو "لا"، وشرحت ذلك للمواطنين في منشورها بمجموعة من العبارات المختصرة، منها "لا لدستور لا يوفر التأمين الصحي لكل الناس" و"لا لدستور يعطي الحق للدولة تشغَّلك بالسُّخرة" و"لا لدستور يسمح بحبسك 12 ساعة دون معرفة السبب".*
*المواد 62 و14 و64 و76 و35 و198 و205 و218 في الدستور الجديد، أبدت الحركة اعتراضا عليها ودعت المواطنين لقراءتها، كما أضافت في نهاية المنشور أن المادة 218 الخاصة بتعديل مواد الدستور "مستحيلة التحقيق"، حسب وصف البيان؛ لأنها تتطلب موافقة ثلثي مجلس الشعب وثلثي الشورى للتعديل، كما أن هناك مواد أخرى لم تسع الصفحة الصغيرة لذكرها.*
*وأكد أحد شباب الحركة لـ"الوطن"، أثناء توزيعه البيان على المواطنين في محطة مترو محمد نجيب، أن "الدستور الجديد سيضيع حق الثورة ويمَكِّن جماعة وفصيلا بعينه من السلطة على حساب دماء الشهداء، زي جيكا وغيره من اللي ضحوا بدمهم"، مضيفا أن "الجماعة ماسكة البلد دلوقتي بالعافية بالدم والنار، والأسعار المرتفعة والضرايب".**"انزل قول (لا).. (لا) تحقق أهداف الثورة"..عبارة انتهى بها بيان حركة 6 أبريل، في دعوة أخيرة لرفض الدستور قبل فتح باب الاستفتاء غدا*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة للوفد بقيادة "البدوي" لقصر الاتحادية *​*ينظم حزب الوفد مسيرة ظهر اليوم بقيادة الدكتور السيد البدوي، رئيس حزب الوفد، وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة العليا وشباب الوفد على رأسهم فؤاد بدراوي، السكرتير العام للحزب، وحسام الخولي سكرتير مساعد الحزب.*
*وستنطلق المسيرة التي تضم الآلاف من أعضاء الحزب حاملة شعار "لا لمشروع الدستور" متجهة إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية.**ودعت اللجنة النوعية لشباب الوفد التي نظمت المسيرة، الشعب المصري للنزول اليوم في مظاهرات ومليونية "لا" في كافة ميادين الثورة، مشيرة إلى أن المسيرة تأتي ضمن حملة الحزب لرفض مشروع الدستور.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*غرفة عمليات لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني لمتابعة الاستفتاء *​*كونت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني بمختلف المحافظات غرفة عمليات؛ استعدادا للاستفتاء المزمع إجراؤه غدا.*
*تضم الغرفة عناصر فاعلة ممثلة لكل الأحزاب والحركات الشبابية المتحالفة في الجبهة، ويدير الغرفة المركزية الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، وتوجد غرف عمليات فرعية لكل محافظة من محافظات المرحلة الأولى، وهي القاهرة والإسكندرية والشرقية والغربية والدقهلية وأسوان وأسيوط وسوهاج وشمال وجنوب سيناء.*
*وتتابع الغرفة المركزية الغرف الفرعية، وتم توزيع محافظات المرحلة الأولى على الأحزاب لتسهيل المتابعة والاستجابة.**ويأتي في مقدمة مهام غرف العمليات متابعة توزيع المنشورات والوسائل التوضيحية، وأيضا العمل الجماهيري، واختيار المراقبين وتوزيعهم، واختيار المحامين المنوط بهم القيام بالأعمال القانونية قبل وأثناء وبعد الاستفتاء، والتنسيق بين الأطراف المختلفة قبل وأثناء وبعد الاستفتاء.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء فى ميادين المنيا قبل مظاهرات "لا للدستور"*​*تشهد محافظة المنيا هدوءً كبيراً فى محيط الميادين العامة والشوارع الرئيسية، صباح اليوم الجمعة، بينما تشهد المنشآت الحيوية ومراكز وأقسام الشرطة تواجداً أمنياًً مكثفاً، تحسباً لخروج مسيرات اليوم تضامناً مع مليونية التحرير الرافضة للدستور، رغم عدم إعلان أى من الحركات والأحزاب إلى الآن الخروج فى مظاهرات.*
*بينما أعلن عدد كبير من الحركات السياسية والأحزاب سفرهم إلى القاهرة للمشاركة فى مليونية رفض الدستور.*
*من ناحية أخرى، أكد عصام خيرى، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الجماعة الإسلامية، والمسئول الإعلامى لحزب البناء والتنمية بالمنيا، أنه لن يتم تنظيم أى مسيرات أو وقفات احتجاجية اليوم تضامناً مع مسيرات التيار الإسلامى المؤيدة للدستور، مشيراً إلى أن موقف الحزب والجماعة معروف، وأن هناك سعيا لتوعيه المواطنين بالاستفتاء وأهميته.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*تكثيف أمنى بالإسماعيلية استعداداً لمظاهرات "ضد الدستور"*​*كثفت قوات الأمن بالإسماعيلية تواجدها بالقرب من المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس، لتأمينه ومنع وصول المتظاهرين، أو أى شخص إليه كنوع من الإجراء الاحترازى لتأمين المنشآت الحيوية، وأيضا نشر قوات الأمن حول المستشفيات والبنوك وأقسام الشرطة ومقرات أحزاب الحرية والعدالة بالإسماعيلية لنفس الأسباب، وخاصة بعد إعلان عدد من القوى السياسية، وجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى المشاركة فى مظاهرات اليوم الجمعة، ضد الدستور  بميدان الممر وسط مدينة الإسماعيلية.*
*وفى نفس السياق، قام حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى بالإسماعيلية، بتوزيع آلاف المنشورات التى تشرح للمواطنين لماذا نرفض الدستور، وما هى الأسباب التى جعلته دستورا لا يحقق الحرية ولا يحافظ على كرامة المواطن المصرى، تم ذلك فى العديد من المناطق التى بها كثافة سكانية كبيرة وتجمعات شبابية وعمالية، ونفس الشىء قام به شباب حركة 6 إبريل بالإسماعيلية، وحركة كفاية.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"شفافية" *
*يقاطع النائب العام والاستفتاء*
*ويحذر المصريين من "السقوط في الفخ"*​*أعلن مركز "شفافية" للدراسات المجتمعية والتدريب الإنمائي مقاطعته الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور لأنه يدعم سيطرة جماعات التكفير والإرهاب على الحياة في مصر. وحذر المواطنين من السقوط في فخ الاعتراف ضمنيا بشرعية الجمعية التأسيسية التي صاغته، وسط حصار جماعات الإرهاب والعنف على مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا، ومنعها من أداء دورها في إصدار أحكام في قضايا ذات صلة بشرعية التأسيسية وقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسي، الذي يشغل منصب رئيس الجمهورية ويستحوذ لنفسه على صلاحيات وسلطات تجعل منه دكتاتورا.*​ *واستنكر المركز، في بيانه الصادر فجر اليوم، موقف أجهزة الدولة المتخاذل في الدفاع عن مرافقها، وترك مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا ومدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي تحت سيطرة وحصار جماعات إرهاب وعنف وتطرف، يحمل منتمون إليها صور زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أسامة بن لادن، لافتا إلى أن هذه الجماعات ظهرت بشدة خلال الأسابيع القليلة الماضية معلنة تأييدها للدكتور محمد مرسي في كل سلوكياته وقراراته، في الوقت الذي تراجعت فيه عمليات الإرهاب والعنف ضد المصريين وأجهزة الدولة وقواتها في سيناء، بشكل يزيد الشكوك حول توجيه هذه الجماعات ومنحها حرية التنقل والتخريب والقتل داخل المجتمع المصري.*
*وأشار البيان إلى جرائم هذه الجماعات بحق المصريين المتظاهرين والمعتصمين السلميين في ميدان التحرير ومحيط قصر الاتحادية قبل أيام، التي أسفرت عن قتل وإصابة العشرات، آخرهم الصحفي الشاب الحسيني أبوضيف، الذي رصد جرائم منتمين لجماعة الإخوان بحق المتظاهرين هناك، وحيازتهم أسلحة نارية وخرطوش، وأثبتت تحقيقات النيابة العامة ومقاطع فيديو نشرتها مواقع إلكترونية وصحف وفضائيات تعذيبهم متظاهرين سلميين داخل مسجد قرب قصر الاتحادية وفي محيطه، وصمت النائب العام الذي عينه مرسي على هذه الجرائم، وعدم مطالبته أجهزة الأمن إلقاء القبض على متهمين بتعذيب المتظاهرين وقتلهم، رغم ظهور وجوه الكثيرين منهم في وسائل الإعلام والصحف، وتأكيد نيابة شرق القاهرة أنهم من سلَّموا المتظاهرين إلى الشرطة، التي غابت عن حماية المتظاهرين السلميين.*
*وأكد المركز انعدام ثقته في شخص النائب العام الحالي المعين من قبل محمد مرسي، بعد قراره "الملغي" بنقل المستشار مصطفى خاطر، المحامي العام لنيابات شرق القاهرة، عقابا له على قرار الإفراج عن متظاهري الاتحادية ضحايا التعذيب على أيدي ميليشات مسلحة مؤيدة للدكتور محمد مرسي، وتجاهله القبض على قيادات جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، بحسب وصف البيان، والتحقيق معهم بتهمة التحريض على ضرب وقتل المتظاهرين والمعتصمين السلميين في محيط الاتحادية.*
*وأعلن المركز امتناعه التام عن التعامل مع شخص النائب العام أو التقدم بأي بلاغات إلى مكتبه بدار القضاء العالي مباشرة، مؤيدا موقف قضاة مصر الرافضين للإشراف على استفتاء دستور مطعون في شرعية ومشروعية نظام الحكم الذي أنتجه، بعد أن قسم المصريين وأراق دماءهم بشكل أكبر مما أجرمه نظام حسني مبارك خلال 30 عاما بحق المصريين، كما أعلن امتناعه عن المشاركة في أي عملية مراقبة أو متابعة للاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى المرحلة الأولى..*

*القوات المسلحة تتسلم اللجان الفرعية والعامة بالشرقية لتأمين الاستفتاء*​ *تسلم فى الثانية عشر من ظهر اليوم  الجمعة، رجال القوات المسلحة والمظلات مقار اللجان الفرعية والعامة بالمحافظة، استعداداً لتأمين عملية الاستفتاء.*
*صرح بذلك العميد أركان حرب خالد توفيق، قائد القوات المسلحة، الخاصة بتأمين الاستفتاء بالمحافظة، مضيفاً أنه فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً، ستكون جميع العناصر المنوط بها تأمين الاستفتاء موجودة بأماكنها، وتشمل ضابط وصف ضابط وجنود، مؤكداً على أن القوات المسلحة لن تستغل الضبطية القضائية إلا فى حالات الشغب وإثارة الفوضى، مضيفاً أنه  توجد قوات خاصة جاهزة تماماً لتنفيذ  المهام بالتعاون مع قوات الشرطة. *
*ومن جانبها أنهت الأجهزة التنفيذية بالتنسيق مع أجهزة الأمن التجهيزات باللجان العامة، استعدادا للتصويت على الاستفتاء غدا السبت، وتضم الشرقية 23 لجنة عامة، و971 لجنة فرعية.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*إيهاب الخراط لـ«الوطن»:*
* أفعال الإخوان والسلفيين*
* «كفيلة»*
* برفض المواطنين للدستور*
* والمدن ستصوت بـ«لا»*​ 
*قال الدكتور إيهاب إدوارد الخراط، رئيس لجنة حقوق الإنسان بمجلس الشورى عضو الهيئة العليا للحزب الديمقراطى الاجتماعى: إن تصرفات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين ستجعل المواطنين يرفضون الدستور.*
*وأكد، فى حوار لـ«الوطن»، أن القوى الليبرالية تتحرك بشكل إيجابى لإقناع المواطنين بخطورة التصويت بـ«نعم»، واتهم الرئيس محمد مرسى بأنه «لا يهمه إلا إرضاء الجماعة ويفتقر لصفات القائد».*
** كيف يتحرك التيار الليبرالى فى الشارع لإقناع المواطنين برفض الدستور؟*
*- القوى الليبرالية «ملخومة» فى المسيرات والمظاهرات، ومع ذلك تتحرك فى الشارع بعقد مؤتمرات جماهيرية وطبع منشورات، ومن الآن حتى موعد الاستفتاء لدينا نحو 8 لقاءات لإقناع المواطنين بخطورة التصويت بـ«نعم» على هذا الدستور، بالإضافة إلى أن الإخوان والسلفيين بأفعالهم ينفرون المواطنين من الدستور بصورة ليس لها مثيل.*
** لكن تحركاتكم لا تلقى صدى واسعا بالمقارنة بالتيار الدينى، خصوصاً فى القرى؟*
*- التيار الليبرالى موجود بقوة داخل المدن التى ستصوت كلها بـ«لا»، وبعض القرى الصغيرة.*
** هناك مقولة تتردد عن أن الصناديق دائما ما تقول «نعم»؟*
*- هذه طبيعة أى استفتاء فى العالم أن تكون نتيجته «نعم»، فيما عدا مرتين، وإن شاء الله هذه المرة ستكون منها وستكون نتيجة الاستفتاء «لا».*
** بصفتك طبيبا نفسيا، كيف تفسر الأمر؟*
*- ألوان خانات الاستفتاء تلعب دورا مهما ومؤثرا على التصويت، خصوصاً من الناحية النفسية، ونجد أن اللون الأخضر للمربع الخاص بـ«نعم» مبهج، والأسود للمربع «لا» يوحى بأنه لون الشيطان فى ظل ازدياد الأمية، وهو أمر فى منتهى الخطورة، كما أن الاستفتاء من المفترض أن يطرح بتوافق مجتمعى، وما يحدث الآن لم نرَه من قبل أن يطرح دستور للاستفتاء فى الوقت الذى يرفضه قطاع عريض من المجتمع.*
** كيف تفسر قرارات الدكتور مرسى التى يتراجع عنها سريعاً؟*
*- عضو الإخوان المسلمين يستمد احتياجاته النفسية وصورته عن ذاته من «الجماعة»؛ فهى ليست بالنسبة له حزبا سياسيا يتفق أو يختلف معه، بل مصدر الإرشاد النفسى والروحى له وحل المشاكل، وينظر عضو الجماعة للأشياء كما نسميها فى علم النفس نظرة تليسكوبية ضيقة، ولا يرى الصورة المتسعة، ومن ثم عندما يتخذون قرارا يفاجأون بعدها بأنهم «مش شايفين»؛ لأن الجماعة لا ترى الصورة بكامل أبعادها وتكون مجتزأة.*
*ومثال على ذلك: قرار رفع الضرائب كان «سيخرب البلد»؛ لأنه يصطدم بالواقع، وكان سيعيد ما حدث فى 17 يناير 1977 أيام الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات والناس على «شعرة».*
** ما تقييمك لأداء «مرسى»؟*
*- الرئيس يفتقر إلى الرنين الوجدانى، عندما يتكلم وهو حزين لا تشعر بحزنه، أو العكس، فضلا عن افتقاده الرؤية المتسعة للواقع والمستقبل وإقناع الجماهير بهذه الرؤية، وهى الصفات القيادية، خصوصاً فى المسائل التى تحتاج لمناورة، والأداء يفتقد التماسك وعدم تحقيق جميع وعوده، وذلك كله يؤثر على شعبيته فى الشارع، لكنه محصن نفسيا وعارف أنه ما دامت الجماعة راضية عنه فليس لديه مشكلة مهما «انقلبت» الدنيا من حوله.*
** ما تعليقك على منح ضباط الجيش حق الضبطية القضائية؟**- أمر سخيف ومؤسف، ويوضح مدى التخبط داخل حزب الحرية والعدالة ومؤسسة الرئاسة، خصوصاً أنه يحمل تناقضا اعتدنا عليه فى قرارات الرئيس؛ لأنه منذ شهور رفض أن يكون للجيش حق الضبطية القضائية لشعوره بأنها تعمل لصالح العسكر ويأتى الآن ليستعين بها، ومن حيث المبدأ نقبل أن يؤمن الجيش مقرات الاستفتاء، لكن نرفض التعامل من جهة العسكر مع المدنيين، والحل أن نرفض الدستور الباطل ونقول «لا» فى الصندوق.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 أبريل الإسكندرية تنظم فعاليات لحث المواطنين على رفض الدستور*​*أعلنت حركة 6 أبريل بالإسكندرية، عن تواجدها اليوم الجمعة، بمنطقة سيدى بشر أمام حى المنتزه الساعة 3 مساء لعرض "داتا شو" عن المواد التى وصفتها بـ"الكارثية" فى مسودة الدستور، ومدى أضرارها بمقدرات الشعب وحقوقه ضمن سلسلة فعاليات تقوم بها الحركة بشكل مكثف لحشد المواطنين، وحثهم على رفض هذا الدستور.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قطارات إضافية بالمترو لمواجهة زحام مظاهرات*
* "رابعة والاتحادية والتحرير" *
*فوزي:*
*تكثيف التواجد الأمني في المحطات القريبة من المظاهرات*
* لمنع تعطيل قطارات المترو*​ 
*شهدت محطات مترو الأنفاق بالخطوط الثلاثة زحاما شديدا مع الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، بسبب مشاركة المواطنين في المظاهرات، سواء المؤيدة للاستفتاء على الدستور أو لقرارات الرئيس عند مسجد رابعة العدوية، أو الرافضين للدستور في محيط قصر الاتحادية وميدان التحرير. وبلغ الزحام ذروته في محطات العباسية وكوبري القبة والسادات.*
*وقال المهندس عبدالله فوزي، رئيس شركة تشغيل وإدارة مترو الأنفاق، إنه تم إعداد جداول تشغيل للقطارات لمواجهة الزيادة في عدد الركاب المشاركين في المليونيات، لافتا إلى أنه تم الدفع بأسطول القطارات بالخطوط الثلاثة تدريجيا لاستيعاب تزايد أعداد الركاب، وانتشار فرق الصيانة المختلفة بخطوط المترو الثلاثة لمواجهة أي عطل مفاجئ يمكن أن يؤثر على حركة وانتظام القطارات، والتنبيه على قائدي القطارات بزيادة زمن التوقف بالمحطات المزدحمة طبقا لجداول التشغيل؛ لإتاحة فرصة أكبر للركاب للنزول والصعود، بما لا يتعارض مع جداول التشغيل.*
*وتابع فوزي أنه تم التنسيق مع قيادات شرطة مترو الأنفاق لدعم الجهات الأمنية، والتشديد على تواجدها بكافة المحطات، خاصة السادات وحدائق القبة والعباسية على مدار اليوم؛ للحفاظ على الأمن والنظام، خاصة بعد محاولة بعض الشباب إيقاف حركة المترو مرتين خلال ثلاثة أيام.**وطالب الركاب بالحفاظ على المترو والتصدي لمحاولات التخريب والعبث التي يقوم بها بعض الركاب، مثل العبث بـ"بلوف" الأبواب التي توقف حركة القطارات.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المحلاوى"*
* يهاجم الإعلام فى خطبة الجمعة والعشرات يهتفون ضد الاستفتاء*​*اقتصرت خطبة الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى، خطيب مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، اليوم، وبعد غياب جمعتين متواليتين، بعد محاولة الاعتداء عليه، على مهاجمة الإعلام الذى وصفه بالمضلل الذى أعلن الحرب على المواطنين لتوجيههم إلى رفض الدستور وإظهاره على أنه العدو لهم ولعائلتهم.*​ *على صعيد آخر، هتف العشرات من معارضى الرئيس أمام ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم، اعتراضاً على استمرار قرار الرئيس فى عمل الاستفتاء فى موعده رغماً عن الشعب الذى استمر فى تظاهراته لرفض الدستور، وهتف المتظاهرون "خد دستورك وارحل عنا، الحرية يا إما الجنة، ارحل يعنى امشى ياللى ما بتفهمشى، ارحل يعنى جو فاهم ولا نو".*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى: لا علاقة للمساجد والكنائس باستفتاء الدستور*​*قال عمرو حمزاوى، أستاذ العلوم السياسية، بجامعة القاهرة وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ، فى تغريدة له عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، إنه لا علاقة لا للمساجد ولا للكنائس باستفتاء الدستور، ومواقفنا تأييدا، أو رفضا، وعلى أئمة المساجد اليوم الامتناع التام، عن تناول الاستفتاء والدستور.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*«المرشد»: *
*المعارضة تنفق من أموال «حرام»*
*و«الإنقاذ»*
* ترد: سنعيدكم «محظورة»*​ 
*هاجم الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المعارضين، أمس، وقال فى رسالته الأسبوعية: «هناك تحديات تهدد الثورة بصورة مباشرة ومن أهمها محاولة إعادة إنتاج النظم السابقة، وإن أذنابها يوظفون طاقاتهم البشرية والمالية والإعلامية، ويسلكون كل الطرق غير المشروعة من بلطجة وتعطيل للأعمال والمصالح وقطع للطرق، ويندسون فى صفوف بعض المعارضين الشرفاء ويخدعونهم بمعسول الكلام وكثرة الإنفاق من المال الحرام».*
*وشدد على أن محاولة هدم الشرعية تتمثل فى أن هناك أيادى خفية تحاول هدم ما يجرى بناؤه من مؤسسات منتخبة لإحداث حالة من الفراغ الدستورى والتشريعى وإرباك المشهد السياسى ومتخذى القرار، لتظهر صورة غير حقيقية عن إدارة الشعوب لشئونها عبر ممثليها المنتخبين، منتقداً ما سماه «محاولات القفز على خيارات الشعب وفرض الوصاية عليه» ووصفه بـ«الدعاوى المشبوهة».*
*وأضاف: «ما زال بعض أذناب النظم السابقة يحيكون المؤامرات والدسائس للنيل من استقرار البلاد وشياطين الإنس والجن يتعاونون فى الفساد والإفساد فى كل زمان ومكان حتى فى مواجهة الأنبياء، لذا يجب الأخذ على يد هؤلاء ومحاسبتهم وعدم ترك المجال لهم ليفسدوا فى الحياة العامة وليس السياسة فقط، فهم يسممون الأجواء، ويعيثون فساداً فى معظم مفاصل الدولة الإدارية، وهذا تحد كبير يجب مواجهته بحزم وبإرادة شعبية واعية وإدارة سياسية حازمة وسبل قضائية ناجزة».*
*ووجه رسالة للشعب، قائلاً: «فلنتكاتف ونتمسك بالشرعية وبضرورة استكمال بناء المؤسسات المنتخبة لنهضة بلادنا واستقرارها وتقدمها».*

*فى المقابل، قال الدكتور مصطفى الجندى، القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ وحزب الدستور: «الشعب قادر على أن يعيد جماعة الإخوان محظورة بعدما رأى ميليشيات الجماعة وكذبهم المستمر، وخروج بديع وكثرة أحاديثه يدل أنهم فى مشكلة كبيرة».**وعن حديث مرشد الإخوان بشأن المال الحرام الذى تستخدمه المعارضة، قال: «الجماعة يجب أن تخضع للجهات الرقابية، ولو لديهم مستندات ضد المعارضة فليقدموها لجهات التحقيق».*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل مرسي يمتنع عن القاء كلمة بعد صلاة الجمعة للمرة الأولى*
​


----------



## oesi no (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## چاكس (14 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



*عشرة على عشرة .. كلام حكيم و عاقل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gLlybrWujZs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/egyptianpolitics?ref=stream
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: اشتعال النيران في سيارة ملاكي امام مسجد القائد ابراهيم​​

​





​​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى: سنقدم آلاف الشهداء لمنع الانقلاب على الشرعية*​ *أكد الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، القيادى فى حزب الحرية والعدالة، أن الذين يستقوون بالخارج واهمون بالنجاح فى إسقاط الدولة، وقال، "بيننا وبينهم الشعب، فهو خير حكم، وإن الانقلاب على الشرعية المنتخبة يعنى تقديم آلاف الشهداء فداء للوطن"، حسب قوله. *
*وأضاف البلتاجى، خلال مشاركته فى ندوة بالعاشر من رمضان حول تعريف الدستور، أن من يدعون "سلق" مشروع الدستور فى يومين "كاذبون"، حسب وصفه، موضحًا أن اليومين الأخيرين فى عمل الجمعية كانت فقط للتصويت النهائي، موضحا أن المشروع المقدم للاستفتاء الآن هو خلاصة أكثر من 70 ألف مقترح و80 مشروع دستور كامل وقرابة مليون ونصف تعليق وتعديل على المواد المقترحة. *
*وأشار البلتاجى إلى أن الشعب المصرى سيواجه الإرادة الأمريكية والصهيونية والأموال الخليجية التى تتدخل فى المشهد السياسى المصرى وتحاول إفشال التجربة الديمقراطية والعودة بنا للوراء، محذراً بأن "ساعة الصفر" هى محاولة الانقلاب على العملية الديمقراطية، وسنقدم لبلدنا آلاف الشهداء إذا تم ذلك، حسب وصفه. *
*وذكر البلتاجى أن الدستور ألزم الدولة بتوفير معاش الضمان الاجتماعى فى حالات البطالة والعجز عن العمل والعمالة المؤقتة يضمن حد الكفاية ونص المشروع ذاته على الحد الأدنى والأقصى للأجور وألزم الدولة بتوفير فرص العمل. *
*واختتم البلتاجى أن المادة 80 تضمنت أن كل اعتداء على الحقوق والحريات الواردة فى هذا الدستور جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم بما يضمن تنفيذ كل ما جاء هذا الدستور، وأنها ليست مجرد شعارات، منتقدا أداء - ما سماه - "الإعلام الأحول" الذى يركز على جزء معين من الحدث ويتغاضى عن باقى أجزائه.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ممدوح حمزة لـ"القضاة": نحن أمانة فى عنقكم فلا تفرطوا فيها*​*قال الدكتور ممدوح حمزة، الناشط السياسى، تحية للقاضى مصطفى خاطر، المحامى العام، لحفاظه على استقلالية القضاء، وعدم السماح بتدخل السياسة فى عمله. 
وأضاف حمزة، خلال تغريدة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، نرجو من جميع من يعمل فى القضاء أن لا يتلقى، ولو مكالمة تليفونية واحدة، من أى مسئول فى السلطة التنفيذية حتى لو كان رئيسها. 
ووجّه حمزة رسالة للقضاء قائلا: "نحن أمانة فى عنقكم فلا تفرطوا فيها".*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يصلي الجمعة دون إلقاء كلمة لأول مرة*
* والخطيب: *
*الطريق للجنة أو النار لا علاقة له بالتصويت في الاستفتاء*​
*أدى الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، صلاة الجمعة بمسجد الفاروق بالتجمع الخامس، وغادر المسجد عقب انتهاء الصلاة ولم يلقِ كلمة كالمعتاد، للمرة الأولى منذ توليه السلطة. وخرج الرئيس وسط هتاف المصلين "ربنا معاك والشعب معاك" و"الله أكبر ولله الحمد"، واكتفى فقط بمبادلة المصلين إشارات الود والتحية. يذكر أن هذه هي المرة الثانية التي يصلي فيها الرئيس الجمعة بمسجد الفاروق، بينما أدى صلاة الجمعة الماضية في نادي الحرس الجمهوري.*
*ومن جانبه، ركز الشيخ خالد صقر، خطيب المسجد، في خطبته بحضور الرئيس، على أهمية الاستقرار وتوضيح ما عاناه رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) في سبيل بناء الأمة، مضيفا أن "أعداءه كانوا لا يريدون له استقرارا"، مشيرا إلى أن أعداء الأمة يعتمدون على مبدأ فرق تسد، وأنهم في عهد الرسول استخدموا أسلحة شتى ومتنوعة، كان من أعظمها سلاح الشائعات والأكاذيب، فقالوا عن الرسول أنه كذاب وساحر وأن من يعلمه بشر، وحتى عندما هاجر إلى المدينة ظهر "الطابور الخامس" من المنافقين الذين اتهموه في عرضه.*
*وحذر الخطيب من ترديد الأخبار قبل التأكد منها، قائلا إنه عندما انتشر حديث الإفك في عهد الرسول، كان مما قيل وقتها أن امرأة قالت لزوجها: "ألا تسمع ما قيل عن عائشة؟"، فقال لها زوجها: "لو كنتِ أنت في مكان عائشة، هل كنتِ فعلتِ ذلك؟"، فقالت: "لا"، فقال: "ألا إن عائشة خير منك، ووالدها خير من والدك" مستشهدا بذلك على أنه يجب علينا أن لا نتكلم عن إنسان إلا ببينة واضحة كالشمس.*
*وتناول صقر بعد ذلك الاستفتاء، قائلا إنه "يخطئ من يظن أن الرفض أو الموافقة على الدستور طريق للجنة أو النار، فليس لأحد أن يحكم على أحد بجنة أو نار إلا من حكم الله عز وجل عليه بذلك، لكننا نقول إن ما قد يؤثم العبد بسببه أو لا يؤثم هو الباعث على قوله نعم أو لا"، موضحا أن "الدستور جهد بشري، ونحن مدعوون لقول رأينا فيه، فلو ابتغينا الخير لأنفسنا وأهلنا ولبلدنا ولم نتبع أهواءنا، ثم اتخذ كل واحد منا قراره بعدما قرأ الدستور فله الأجر".*
*وأضاف أن "السؤال التالي الذي يجب أن نفكر فيه، هو إذا قلنا نعم أو لا، ما النتائج المترتبة على ذلك؟"، منتقدا دعوة البعض لعدم المشاركة، قائلا: "من العار علينا أن نتخلف عن الإدلاء بأصواتنا بعدما أصبحت لها قيمة"، موضحا أننا "أمة اقرأ، فيجب علينا أن نقرأ جيدا ونقرر، ولنحذر من أن يكون أحدنا إمَّعة".**واختتم الشيخ خطبته واصفا الاستقرار بأنه نعمة لا تقدر بمال، داعيا الله أن يحمي مصر وبلاد المسلمين من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن، وأن يهبنا الاستقرار والرخاء والأمن والأمان، مضيفا: "اللهم أيِّد إمامنا بتأييدك، وارزقه البطانة الصالحة التي تأمره بالمعروف وتعينه عليه، وتنهاه عن المنكر وتصرفه عنه".*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*إسراء عبدالفتاح: مرسي من سيحاسب على شعب مصر*​
*قالت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبدالفتاح، عبر حسابها الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر": إن الرئيس محمد مرسي هو من سيحاسب على شعب مصر".**وكتبت "كلكم راعٍ وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته، كل اللي مصر فيه مسؤولية من في يده السلطة، مش مسؤولية المعارضة، حتى لو أخطأت، مرسي من سيحاسب على شعب مصر".*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية: 10 مصابين في اشتباكات القائد إبراهيم*​*
قال الدكتور محمد الشرقاوي، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية، إن الاشتباكات التي وقعت بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية أسفرت عن إصابة 10 حتى الآن.وأضاف أن معظم الاصابات تعاني من جروح نتيجة استخدام الأسلحة البيضاء، مشيرا إلى أن سيارات الإسعاف تقوم بإسعافهم داخل السيارات بعد إصابتهم بجروح في الرأس والوجه والأيدي
*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*إمام مسجد بالبحيرة : *

*القائلين إن اتفاقيات حقوق الإنسان أفضل من الشريعة "كفرة"*​*واصل الشيخ صبحي طه، إمام وخطيب مسجد الفتح بمدينة إيتاي البارود، هجومه على الإعلام والعلمانيين، متهما بعضهم بالكفر، خاصة "أولئك الذين يتحدثون عن الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية الخاصة بحقوق الإنسان، ويرددون أنها أفضل من تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية".*
*وقال الشيخ، خلال خطبة الجمعة التي خصصها للحديث عن الشريعة الإسلامية، إن بعض العلمانيين يروجون أنه لا سياسة في الدين ولا دين في السياسة، موجها حديثه إليهم بأنهم "مخطئون"، مضيفا أن "الشريعة ربانية ومن عند الله، وهي ضمان لكل البشر وعامل أمن وأمان واستقرار وسلام للجميع"، مؤكدا أن أعداء الإسلام يشهدون بذلك قبل المسلمين.**وأوضح طه أن الشريعة ليست تطبيق الحدود فحسب، فالحدود نسبتها في الشريعة 5% فقط، وحينما تطبق لابد لها من ضوابط وشروط، مؤكدا أن تطبيق الحدود فيه أمن وأمان وطهر للمجتمع وطهارة لمرتكب الجريمة.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن المركزي يحاول الفصل بين المؤيدين والمعارضين في محيط القائد ابراهيم*​*المئات من جنود الأمن المركزي يقومون الآن بمحاولة الفصل بين المعارضين والمؤيدين للدستور بساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم بعد اشتباكات عنيفة وقعت بين الطرفين أسفرت عن عشرات الجرحى في صفوف كلا منهما*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يقطعون طريق الكورنيش بالإسكندرية اعتراضًا على الدستور​




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*حالة من البكاء والعواطف الجياشة تسود ميدان التحرير  

12/14/2012   2:32 PM​​




​
​أ ش أ 

     أظهرت منصة ميدان التحرير المنصوبة  أمام الجامعة الأمريكة بعد انتهاء صلاة  الجمعة العديد من العواطف الجياشة  التى دمعت لها القلوب قبل العيون بعد  بكاء عدد كبير من المتظاهرين إثر  صعود والدة أحد الشهداء ويدعى محمد فاروق  فى ثورة يناير وهى والدة أيضا  أحد المقبوض عليهم فى أحداث الاتحادية  الأخيرة إلى المنصة ومطالبتها  وتوسلها لمعرفة مصير ابنها ومعرفة سبب القبض  عليه.
      وصعدت شقيقة أحد شهداء ماسبيرو من الأقباط تطالب بوحدة المتظاهرين وتؤكد   على نسيج الأمة الواحد وترفض تصريحات الدعاة التى تنال من وحدة البلاد على   حد قولها،
     مستشهدة  ببعض آيات القرآن الكريم التى تنبذ التفرقة: "واعتصموا بحبل الله  جميعا  ولا تفرقوا" وسط حالة من الهتافات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
      فى السياق ذاته، أكد عدد من المتظاهرين من فوق المنصة على أن شهيد  الصحافة  الحسينى أبو ضيف ليس من جماعة الإخوان، مطالبين بعدم تقبل العزاء  فيه قبل  القصاص له ولباقى الشهداء ممن سقطوا غدرا وظلما.
     واهتز الميدان بالعديد من الهتافات المناهضة لمشروع الدستور الذى من المقرر أن تبدأ المرحلة الأولى فى الاستفتاء عليه غدا .
      وعلى الصعيد الميدانى، قام المتظاهرون بتشديد الإجراءات الأمنية فى ميدان   التحرير للمشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية اليوم وانتشر أفراد اللجان الشعبية   بصورة مكثفة على مداخل ومخارج الميدان لبحث هويات المتظاهرين والتأكد من   عدم اندساس أي عناصر مخربة.





*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*البرادعي : [FONT=Arial ! important]إلي شعب مصر في كل ميادين مصر من أجل الحرية والكرامة: اثبت مكانك*​​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*                 بالصور.."نعم" المحلاوي تشعل كورنيش الإسكندرية..وإحراق سيارتين وسقوط عدد من المصابين


 
 
                         الجمعة 14.12.2012 - 02:45 م 





 

             كتب عمــرو سهــل         















​ 2 /



          شهد كورنيش الإسكندرية اشتباكات مؤسفة بعد نشوب معارك شوارع في محيط مسجد القائد ابراهيم بعد صلاة الجمعة.

كان الشيخ المحلاوى قد دعا المصلين إلى التصويت بنعم على  الدستور في الاستفتاء المرتقب، مما أثار حفيظة المعارضين له ونتج عن ذلك  حدوث تراشق بالألفاظ تطور إلى حد الاشتباك الأيدي.


وانتقلت الاحتجاجات إلى خارج محيط المسجد ليسفر الصراع عن سقوط مصابين وانفجار سيارتين بعد احتراقهما.


وذكر شاهد عيان إحتجاز  المؤيدين ثلاثة من المعارضين  للدستور وأوسعوهم ضربا وأدخلوهم المسجد عنوة  واغلقوا الأبواب عليهم وهو ما  أدى لاندلاع اشتباكات عنيفة بين العشرات من  أفراد جماعة الإخوان  الذين  قاموا بغلق أبواب المسجد على المحلاوي والمحتجزين الثلاثة داخل  المسجد  فيما حاول المصلون خارجه الدخول محاولة منهم لفك أسر زملائهم.


يذكر أن عددا من مساجد مصر شهد محاولات اشتباك وشغب إثر توجيه الأئمة المصلين للتصويت بنعم على مشروع الدستور.





​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نادر بكار على تويتر تبرأنا من عبدلله بدر كثيرًا..ولا أدري لمن ينتسب!! 
*2012-12-14 15:09:34*​









​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*           إغلاق حجرة بالمسجد على خطيب واستدعاء الشرطة لتخليصه من مصلين غاضبين بالمحلة بعد دعوته للتصويت بنعم         *


*             Albedaiah at: Friday, December 14, 2012 - 14:59    *
*



*


*شهد  مسجد سيدي محمد الحنفي أكبر مساجد المدينة بمنطقة الصاغة مشاحنات ومشاجرات  وكاد المصلون يفتكون بشيخ المسجد بعدما طالبهم بالتصويت بنعم على الدستور  المزمع الإستفتاء عليه غدا معتبرا أن اليهود يحاولون السيطرة على مصر منذ  عهد السلطان عبد الحميد ويدفعون الرشاوى والمبالغ المالية الكبيرة حتى الأن  لمحاولة إسقاطها وبعد أن جاء الإسلاميون وقاموا بإعداد دستور يعبر عن  الأمة فلابد للجميع أن يخرجوا للتصويت بنعم حتى لا تتأخر مصر سنة أخرى  وكفاها تأخر منذ عدة سنوات.
وثار المصلون وطالبوه بأن يبعد الدين عن السياسة أثناء الخطبة وحدثت مشادات  ومشاجرات بين المصلين بعضهم البعض وبين شيخ المسجد وتم إدخال الشيخ صلاح  عبد الله نجم شيخ المسجد إحدى حجرات المسجد وإغلاقها عليه وحاول البعض  الفتك به تم إستدعاء ضباط المباحث والشرطة لتهدئة الأوضاع والسيطرة على  الموقف وتم غلق أبواب المسجد بينما طالب المصلون بضرورة إبعاد الشيخ عن  المسجد نهائيا مرددين إرحل يا صلاح إرحل ياصلاح.*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* ‏صور من اللشتباكات التى وقعت مسجد القائد ابراهيم‏ 

*


















​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسكندرية| قوات الأمن المركزى تتمركز أمام باب مسجد القائد ابراهيم لحمايته بعدما حدثت مناوشات بسبب توجيه المصلين من قبل الشيخ المحلاوى امام مسجد في خطبة الجمعه بالتصويت لنعم للدستور الجديد وحث الشعب المؤيد على قتال نصفه الآخر المعارض مستعينا بالقول "وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة" فخرج الجميع عن وعيه تجاه هذا الشيخ الخولانجى القذر المثير للفتنة


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

حرق عربية الوهابى المحلاوي عند القائد ابراهيم الان


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

وصول قوات الامن المركزي الي ساحه القائد ابراهيم *لاول مره منذ يوم 28 يناير ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يفرق متظاهرى القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع*

  الجمعة، 14 ديسمبر  2012 - 15:07





الأمن يفرق مظاهرة بالغاز 
الإسكندرية ـ هناء أبو العز​ 
ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى بالإسكندرية القنابل المسيلة  للدموع  للسيطرة على الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمام ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم  بين  معارضى الاستفتاء وعدد من مؤيدى قرارات الرئيس.

وأشعل المتظاهرون النيران فى 3 سيارات تابعة لجماعات إسلامية، بعد رؤيتهم   لبعض مقليها يحملون السيوف والشوم فى محاولة للتعدى على المتظاهرين.

وفرق الأمن الجموع وألقى القبض على واحد من المسلحين، كما أصيب العشرات من   المتظاهرين باختناقات وإغماءات إثر إلقاء القنابل وتقوم الإسعاف بنقلهم  إلى  المستشفيات لاتخاذ اللازم.

وكان المئات من النشطاء السياسيين والمتظاهرين المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس   محمد مرسى قد قطعوا طريق الكورنيش المواجه لمسجد القائد إبراهيم، اعتراضاً   على تواجد المؤيدين للقرار بساحة المسجد كما قاموا بتحطيم سيارة إخوانى.

وكان عدد من المتظاهرين قد قاموا بمحاصرة مسجد القائد إبراهيم فى محاولة   لمنع الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى من إلقائه كلمة للمصلين بعد الخطبة، كما حاولوا   طرد مؤيدى الرئيس من الساحة مما أدى إلى حدوث اشتباكات بالحجارة.


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الرئيس يؤدى صلاة الجمعة بالتجمع الخامس دون إلقاء خطبة.. والخطباء يدعون للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء.. و"خطيب الاستقامة": لا يجوز تكفير من يعارض أو يوافق.. و"المحلاوى" يهاجم الإعلام ويتهمه بالتضليل


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

فاروق جويدة يكتب.. كلمة إلى شباب مصر


فقدت كل الثقة فى رموز النخبة المصرية بكل تياراتها إسلامية وليبرالية وعلمانية ومؤمنة وملحدة. حين تصل بنا الخطايا إلى اتهامات بالكفر فلا مكان لسماحة الأديان. وإذا وصل بنا الحوار إلى طريق مسدود نرفض فيه بعضنا بعضا تماما فلا فرصة للتصالح والمشاركة


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

"البلتاجى" يهاجم وسائل الإعلام ويدّعى أنها تمارس تضليلاً للرأى العام


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ممدوح حمزة لـ"القضاة": نحن أمانة فى عنقكم فلا تفرطوا فيها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور للكبار فقط شاهد اخر الاخبار فى الاسكندرية الان بعد الاحداث الدامية*
* 2012-12-14 15:26:07​*​
* 





[FONT=Arial !important]الأمن يمنع استخدام "السيوف" في اشتباكات الإسكندرية.. ومتظاهرون يحطمون سيارة لأشخاص أعلنوا الجهاد​​​​*​
*​*
* قامت مجموعة من المتظاهرين، أمام مسجد "القائد إبراهيم" في الإسكندرية،  بحرق إحدى السيارات التي قالوا إنها كانت مليئة بالسيوف والمولوتوف، بعدما  نزل عدد من الاشخاص منها أعلنوا "الجهاد" وتأييد قرارات الرئيس مرسي، على  حد قولهم.​*
*​*
* كانت حشود من قوات الأمن المركزي على متن ناقلات جنود وقامت بفرض حصار على  المسجد ومنعت الأشخاص الذين نزلوا من السيارة من استخدام السيوف التي كانوا  يشهرونها في وجه المتظاهرين المعارضين.​*
*​*
* ياتي ذلك، بينما ردد عدد من أعضاء التيار الإسلامي الموجودين في محيط  المسجد، ورددوا هتافات :"هي لله هي لله مش للمنصب ولا للجاه" وقائلين: "إلى  الجهاد"، بينما واصل المصلون احتجاجهم على احتجاز 3 من المعترضين على خطبة  الشيخ المحلاوي التي وصف فيها المتظاهرين بالمخربين فيما وصف مرسي بأنه  قائد عظيم ودعا من خلالها المصلين للتصويت بـ"نعم" للدستور.​*
*​*
*​*
* وخلال الاشتباكات بالحجارة بين الطرفين قام المتظاهرون بمحاصرة السيارة  التي حضر "الملتحون" بها وأخرجوا منها السيوف التي استخدموها ضد المتظاهرين  والزجاجات والتي قال المتظاهرون عنها إنها "مولوتوف"، وقام المتظاهرون  بتحطيمها تماما، ومازالت الاشتباكات مستمرة حتى الآن في محيط المسجد.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​*
*



​*
*



​*
*



​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

حافظ سلامة يطالب بمجلس رئاسى مدنى ويؤكد: الصراعات تمهيد


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

حرب المنشورات تشتعل بالغربية استعداداً لإجراء الاستفتاء


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مشادات بين مصلين وأئمة بخطبة الجمعة بالشرقية بسبب الدستور


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت هيئة مكتب حزب مصر برئاسة الدكتور عمرو خالد، المشاركة في الاستفتاء على مشرو
ع الدستور الجديد مع التصويت بـ ''لا''، وذلك بعد استطلاع رأي قيادات الحزب وقواعده الشبابية.

وأرجع بيان أصدره الحزب مساء أمس الخميس، هذا الموقف إلى عدم وجود توافق وطني على مشروع الدستور الجديد.

يذكر أن الدكتور عمرو خالد مؤسس حزب مصر استجاب لدعوة رئيس الجمهورية  للحوار بغية التوصل لتحقيق التوافق الوطني في هذه المرحلة الحرجة من تاريخ  البلاد، وأكد الحزب في البيان حرصه على العمل من أجل تحقيق هذا التوافق.

المصدر فيس بوك*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو العلا ماضي: الدستور الجديد يمنع محاكمة المدنيين أمام القضاء العسكري


الزغبي في اعتصام «الإنتاج الإعلامي»: أنصح إعلاميينا بتقليد صحف إسرائيل


حملة صباحي تدعو لمسيرتين بالسيارات في القاهرة والجيزة


رئيس مجلس الشورى يدعو الناخبين للمشاركة في الاستفتاء على الدستور


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الجمعة 14 ديسمبر 2012 - 9:57 ص

كذب إخوانى مفرِط إبراهيم عيسى


عندما يكذب خيرت الشاطر ويدعى أن ثمانين فى المئة من الذين تظاهروا فى «الاتحادية» ضد مرسى أقباط.



وعندما يكذب محمد البلتاجى ويزعم أن ستين فى المئة من المتظاهرين فى «الاتحادية» ضد مرسى من الأقباط.



فهذا يعنى أربعة أمور:



الأول: أن لديهم أجهزة ليزر وأشعة فوق بنفسجية تخترق العقل وتعرف دين المتظاهر بغرض تطليع دينه ومعرفته.



الثانى: أن الإخوان مختلفون مع الشاطر ولا يسمعون كلامه ولا يطيعونه، كما نعتقد ونروج، فالشاطر قال إن الأقباط ثمانون فى المئة، بينما البلتاجى أثبت استقلاله وحريته وأنه رجل إصلاحى فعلا داخل الجماعة، من حقه أن يختلف مع الشاطر، فأكد أن الأقباط ستون فى المئة وليسوا ثمانين فى المئة كما قال الشاطر.



الأمر الثالث: أن هذا اللغو الإخوانى يؤكد فشل مندوبهم فى قصر الرئاسة، فعندما يستفز مرسى شركاء الوطن بافتراض جدية الخطرفة الإخوانية فإنه يثبت فشله تماما، وهو فى كل حال ليس مطالَبًا بإثباته، ففشل مرسى صار يشبه حقائق الطبيعة كالمطر والريح والسحابة السوداء.



الأمر الرابع: الذى تكشفه هذه التصريحات أن الإخوان كاذبون.



هذه الجماعة صارت تكذب كما تتنفس، فها هى تنعى على صفحة «الحرية والعدالة» باللغة الإنجليزية شهيد الصحافة المصرية الحسينى أبو ضيف باعتباره إخوانيا، فجعلوا من صحفى منتمٍ للتيار الناصرى ومعارض للإخوان ولمرسى إخوانيا بمنتهى الاستخفاف والتجرؤ والصفاقة!



الجماعة تكذب وتنصب على حلفائها فى الولايات المتحدة، وتحاول أن توهم بكذبها المريض أوباما أن الجماعة هى ضحية العنف، كما كذبت وراحت منذ أسبوع تشترى شهيدا من أهله كى يقولوا إنه إخوانى.



هذه الجماعة الكذابة تكذب على الله، ومن ثم فلا حدود لكذبها على أحد بعده، تعتزم تزوير الاستفتاء.



إن كل ما نسمعه حتى الآن شائعات ومعلومات غير ثابتة وغير موثقة، عن استمارات وضعوا علامة «صح» على «نعم»، كما فعلوا فى استمارات التصويت المطبوعة فى المطابع الأميرية فى الانتخابات الرئاسية (بالمناسبة ما أخبار تكليف وزير العدل لأحد قضاته بالتحقيق فى فضيحة استمارات المطابع الأميرية فى انتخابات الرئاسة، أم أن وزير العدل لا يعدل.. وهو مستقل جدا بشكل رهيب لدرجة إنه مش فاضى من كثرة استقلاله أن يقرر تكليف قاض؟! أم أنه -يا حرام- لا يريد أن يثير غضب رئيسه أو الجماعة، حيث قلْبُ السيد المستقل مع الجماعة؟!).



رغم أنه لا شىء موثقا حتى الآن، فإنه من حق الرأى العام الذى يقرأ ويرى كذبا إخوانيا فاجرا أن يردد أن الإخوان سيزورون الاستفتاء كحقيقة مؤكدة، فالثابت أيضا أن الإشراف القضائى على هذا الاستفتاء وهمى تماما، فالقضاة المستقلون الأحرار رفضوا المشاركة فى هذه المهزلة، ووحدهم فقط قضاة الإخوان المسلمين والموالون للسلطة أو المتهيبون من السلطة أو الراضون بالسلطة وأصحاب النوايا الحسنة هم من سيشرفون على هذا الاستفتاء، فلا اطمئنان ولا طمأنينة.



إن الكذب المفرط لجماعة الإخوان لا يتوقف، فليبحثوا إذن عمن لا يعرفها غافلا أو جاهلا أو خواجة كى يصدقها.


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عشرات المتظاهرين في ساحة الشهداء في طنطا للتتظاهر ضد دستور الإخوان

    القوى السياسية بالمنوفية تشارك أهالي شنوان في مسيرة «لا للدستور»

    المصلون يتشاجرون مع خطيب مسجد البوسطة بالسويس لتشبيه مرسي بالصحابة

    مرسي يمتنع عن إلقاء كلمة بعد صلاة الجمعة للمرة الأولى منذ توليه السلطة


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

قوات الأمن المصرية تستخدم القنابل المسيلة للدموع للسيطرة على الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الاستفتاء بالإسكندرية


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

» خليل: لا يمكن لجماعة أن تعيش على تأييد أعضائها فقط
    » "مرسى" فى المركز العاشر لأبرز شخصيات2012

    » البدوى يقود مسيرة الوفد للاتحادية
    » موقع إسرائيلى: مرسى يستأجر 3 آلاف جهادى
    » البرادعي يقترح العمل المؤقت بدستور 71
    » فريدمان: حفظ الله مصر!!!

    » رسالة غامضة تحذر من يوم الاستفتاء بالكويت

    » بدر لإبراهيم عيسي: هنخليك زى سامية جمال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااجل // اعلان حالة الطوارئ* 
​ 
*استعداد للدستور .. إعلان حالة الطواريء *

12/14/2012   3:40 PM​​




​
  	 استعدادا للدستور وتحسبا لوقوع أي أعمال عنف أو أعمال تخريبية في البلاد  والمنشآت الهامة أعلنت حالة الطوارئ في أغلب المنشآت المصرية مثل مترو  الأنفاق وقطارات السكة الحديد استعداداً للاستفتاء علي الدستور غداً السبت.
  	وقد كثفت أجهزة الأمن من تواجدها لرجال الشرطة وغرف العمليات داخل قطارات  مترو الأنفاق  للخطين الأول والثاني (المرج – حلوان) و(شبرا الخيمة –  المنيب) وذلك  لتأمين الركاب من أي أعمال تخريبية قد يلجأ إليها البعض  مستغلاً الظروف  الحالية التي تمر بها البلاد.​  	أكدت التقارير الواردة لقيادات مترو الأنفاق  أن بعض الشباب ممن يدعون  أنهم ثوار سيقومون صباح الغد بإيقاف حركة  القطارات بالمترو بالمحطات  الرئيسية، وهي (شبرا الخيمة والشهداء والعتبة  والسادات وحلوان والمرج).


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى: لدينا استطلاعات تؤكد قدرة الشعب على إسقاط دستور الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الغار: سنفضح أى محاولات لتزوير الاستفتاء أمام الرأى العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*منصة التحرير تطالب المتظاهرين بضبط أى تجاوزت خلال الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة للصحفيين تنطلق إلى "التحرير" للمطالبة بالقصاص لـ"أبو ضيف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناشد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء، أصحاب الأعمال فى المنشآت الخاصة بأهمية اتخاذ التدابير التى تمكّن العاملين لديهم كل حسب محافظته من أداء واجبهم الوطنى تجاه مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل إلى مقر حزب المصريين الأحرار رموز وقيادات جبهة الإنقاذ إلى مقر حزب المصريين الأحرار، حيث بدأ الاجتماع التحضيرى للمؤتمر الصحفى بحضور حمدين صباحى وعمرو حمزاوى وأحمد سعيد وزعمرو موسى عمرو حمزاوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*التحالف الديمقراطى يدعو للاحتشاد بالميادين والتصويت بـ"لا"

دعا التحالف الديمقراطى الثورى كافة القوى الشعبية والثورية بالاستمرار فى الاحتشاد، فى جميع ميادين التحرير فى كل محافظات مصر،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرر الاتحاد العام لنقابات عمال مصر إنشاء غرفة عمليات لمتابعة سير الاستفتاء على الدستور، والتى ستجرى غدا فى 10 محافظات، وطلب جبالى المراغى، رئيس الاتحاد من النقابات العامة واللجان النقابية والاتحادات المحلية بالمحافظات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى بين المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس مرسى والمؤيدين له، وذلك بعد وصول مسيرة الأخيرين القادمة من شارع بورسعيد إلى ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير مسيرة قادمة من منطقة الزمالك، للمشاركة فى مليونية "لا للدستور"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، إن التاريخ سوف يذكر أن هذا النظام فرض استفتاء على الشعب المصرى فى ظروف قاسية*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزي، التي كانت تحاول منع تقدم المتظاهرين من منطقة محطة الرمل، لمسجد القائد إبراهيم، منعًا للصدام مع مسيرة أخرى كانت قادمة من منطقة الأزاريطة تضم مئات الإسلاميين، بعد أن زادت أعداد المتظاهرين الغاضبين، حيث تلاقت المسيرتان ووقعت بينهما ما يشبه "حرب الشوارع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو "الاتحادية" يزيلون الأسلاك الشائكة أمام البوابة 4

قام عدد من متظاهرى قصر الاتحادية، بإزالة مربع الأسلاك الشائكة الذى وضعته قوات الأمن صباح اليوم، أمام البوابة الرابعة للقصر.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ثوار السويس: يا مبارك قول لمرسي.. الزنزانة بعد الكرسي*​*نظم العشرات من ثوار السويس وقفة احتجاجية أمام ديوان عام محافظة السويس، بعد عصر اليوم؛ لاستكمال احتجاجاتهم على حكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومشروع الدستور الجديد.*

*وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "الإخوان والسلفيين.. باعوا الثورة باسم الدين" و"دستور للدولة المصرية.. مش للدولة الإخوانية" و"يا مبارك قول لمرسي.. الزنزانة بعد الكرسي" و"مرسي يا استبن.. هنرجعك السجن" و"دكتاتور دكتاتور.. وأنت يا مرسي عليك الدور".**وعلى الجانب الآخر، كادت أزمة حادة تحدث منع قوات الشرطة الثوار من إقامة عدد من الخيام الجديدة لمواصلة اعتصامهم أمام المحافظة؛ للمطالبة برحيل اللواء سمير عجلان، محافظ السويس الإخواني، حسب وصفهم، لكن الثوار صمموا على إقامة الخيام وعلقوا عليها لافتات مناهضة لحكم الإخوان والدستور الجديد*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*محاولة إحراق مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بكفر الشيخ*​*انطلقت مسيرة من مدينة كفر الشيخ ضمت المئات من شباب الثوار، بعد صلاة الجمعة، من أمام مسجد الاستاد الرياضي، وطافت الشوارع الرئيسية بالمدينة، مرددين الهتافات المؤيدة لمطالبهم برفض الدستور والدعوة للتصويت بـ"لا" في الاستفتاء عليه.*
*وفي مدينة دسوق، انطلقت مسيرة عقب صلاة الجمعة من أمام المسجد الإبراهيمي، دعا فيها الثوار لإسقاط الدستور، والتصويت بـ"لا"، ورددوا الهتافات المعادية للإخوان والرئيس محمد مرسي.**وفي ذات السياق، قال عبد الله مصباح، القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن مقر الوحدة الحزبية بحي ميت علون بمدينة كفر الشيخ تعرض، فجر اليوم، لمحاولة إحراق، عن طريق سكب البنزين من مجهولين، أسفل الباب الخارجي للمقر، ولكن أهالي المنطقة، تغلبوا على الحريق وقاموا بمنع امتدده لداخل المقر، ولم يسفر ذلك عن خسائر بالأوراوح أو الممتلكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة نقابة الصحفيين إلى التحرير، وذلك للتنديد باستهداف الصحفيين، والمطالبة بالقصاص العادل للشهيد "الحسينى أبو ضيف"*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو رابعة العدوية: يا "حسينى" يا بطل.. دمك بيحرر وطن*
*هل يعلموا ان الكداب بيروح النار*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*إسراء عبدالفتاح: *
*مستعدون لكشف مصادر تمويلنا.. على أن تفعلها جماعة "الإخوان" أيضا*​*علقت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبدالفتاح، عبر حسابها الخاص على "تويتر"، على تصريحات الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، خلال المؤتمر الصحفي للجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، وتخوينه القوى السياسية المعارضة، متسائلا عن مصادر تمويل الحملات التي تدعو للتصويت بـ"لا" في الاستفتاء على الدستور، بقولها "لا يوجد مانع لكشف مصادر التمويل أمام العالم، لكن في المقابل على الإخوان كشف مصادر تمويلهم أيضا".*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ثلاث مسيرات للقوى الثورية بـ"دمياط" لرفض الاستفتاء على الدستور*​
*انطلقت اليوم ثلاث مسيرات للقوى الثورية بدمياط، الأولى من مسجد المحطة بكفر البطيخ، طالب خلالها المتظاهرون بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسي إثر سقوط عدد من الشهداء في عهده، حيث هتف المتظاهرون "وحياة دمك يا شهيد لالبس أسود يوم العيد" و"مش عايزين دستور إخواني" و"فهموهم فهموهم مصر مش عزبة أبوهم"، "والله زمان وبعودة، ليلة أبوكم ليلة سودة".*
*أما المسيرة الثانية فانطلقت من ميدان الساعة، وتوجهت إلى شارع الجلاء ثم باب الحرس ومنها إلى بندر دمياط ثم السرس والشبطانى، للمطالبة بإعادة تشكيل جمعية تأسيسة يتوافق عليها كل طوائف الشعب المصرى لوضع دستور معبر عن أبناء الوطن وليس التيار الإسلامى فقط.**فيما تنطلق الآن مسيرة ثالثة من مسجد النصر بـ"فارسكور" تشارك فيها كافة القوى السياسية، اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستورى وللمطالبة بإلغاء الاستفتاء.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبرائيل: *
*الدستور يكرس لحكم الفرد وولاية الفقيه *
*وأدعو الأقباط إلى التصويت بـ"لا"*​
*دعا نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان، جموع الأقباط إلى الخروج للاستفتاء والتصويت بـ"لا"، وناشد في بيان صدر عن منظمة الاتحاد المصري، أقباط مصر قائلا: لا تكونوا كسالى لقد سجل العالم كله، وشهد بموقفكم المشرف وقت الانتحابات البرلمانية والرئاسية أيا كانت النتيجة، ونحن لنا كل الثقة في إسقاط هذا الدستور الذي صنع في جنح الظلام.*
*وكان جبرائيل، عقد الاجتماع الأول لجبهة نشطاء المثقفين الأقباط المصريين بمقر منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان مساء اليوم، ودرسوا اتجاه المقاطعة أو الذهاب لرفض الدستور المزمع الاستفتاء عليه غدا، واتفقوا على حشد كل الطاقات وكافة المواطنين ذوي القناعة برفض دستور الإخوان والتصويت بـ"لا"، لأن هذا الدستور يجعل الحاكم دكتاتورا، ولا لدستور يقسّم الشعب المصري ويشطره نصفين، بعد التوحد الذي عرفه المصريون على كافة العصور، ولا لدستور يضيف للمعاناة ويهوي بالاقتصاد، ولا لدستور يتجاهل أهم مورد من موارد النقد الأجنبي للبلاد وهو السياحة.*
*ولا لدستور يتجاهل الدولة المدنية، ويكرس لحكم الفرد، وولاية الفقيه، ويحول مصر إلى إحدى ولايات الخلافة الإسلامية، ولا لدستور يمكن أن يحول عاصمة مصر إلى كوالالمبور أو تورا بورا.**ولا لدستور يمكن أن يغير العلم المصري ويستبدله بعلم القاعدة، وذلك وفقا ما جاء في البيان الذي ناشد المصريين قائلا: يا مصريين هذة هي اللحظات الأخيرة لتحددوا مصيركم إما المواطنة الكاملة غير المنقوصة، وإما المذلة والمهانة والخضوع لأحكام الخلافة، وبالنسبة للأقباط دفع الجزية وعدم أحقيتهم في أي وظيفة ذات ولاية.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": *
*ارتفاع أعداد المصابين *
*باشتباكات "القائد إبراهيم" إلى 16*
*ولا وجود لإصابة بطلق ناري*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرية "زعفران" كفرالشيخ ترفض "دستور الإخوان"*​
*نظم المئات من أهالي قرية الزعفران بمركز الحامول بمحافظة كفر الشيخ مظاهرات، انطلقت بعد صلاة الجمعة من أمام مسجد القرية، وطافت الشوارع الرئيسية، منددة بقرارات الرئيس الداعية للاستفتاء الذي أعدته الجمعية التأسيسة، التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتي لم تعبر عن كل طوائف الشعب المصري، بحسب قولهم، ودعا المتظاهرون إلى التصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور.*
*ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات ورددوا هتافات منددة بغلاء الأسعار والضرائب التي من المزمع تنفيذها عقب الانتهاء من التصويت على الدستور بـ"نعم"، وأخرى معادية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، منها "يسقط دستور أم أيمن".**وقال محمد عوض، ناشط سياسي من القرية، إن الأهالي يوجهون رسالة إنذار للمهندس سعد الحسيني، محافظ كفرالشيخ، بعدم قبولهم تعيين رئيس وحدة محلية للقرية من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أو إخواني بشرطة، حسب وصفه.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى:*
* لا نرفض الدستور بوصفه "إخوانيا"*​ 
*دعا عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، جموع المصريين للمشاركة في الاستفتاء والتصويت بـ"لا" غدا، حيث كتب موسى عبر حسابه الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر": "لسنا ضد الدستور بوصفه دستورا إخوانيا، وإنما نحن ضده لأنه لا يعطي المصريين حقوقهم السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية".*
*وتابع المرشح الرئاسي السابق: "المشاركة والرقابة الشعبية على الاستفتاء مسئوليتنا جميعاً، وادعو المصريين للتصويت بلا". وإنما لأنه لا يعطي المصريين حقوقهم​*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من الإسكندريه*​*انباء عن إستشهاد أحمد إبراهيم محمد محسن مراسل وصحفي بجريده ليفجارو الفرنسيه علي يد ميليشات الإخوان ، تم إغتياله بنفس طريقه إغتيال الإخوان للحسيني أبو ضيف " طلق ناري في الرأس " وتم سرقه الكاميرا التي كان يصور بها تعذيب ميليشات الإخوان لبعض المعارضين في ساحه مسجد القأئد إبراهيم​*​​​​


----------



## grges monir (14 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حمزاوى: لدينا استطلاعات تؤكد قدرة الشعب على إسقاط دستور الإخوان*


اةبس
بس الجهلة كتير قوى
محدش بيحط فى حسبانة  نجوع وقرى باكملها بتنزل تصوت لصالح الاخوان عشان عارفين يضحكوا عليهم  بسبب جهلهم باسم الدين
دول بقى مفتاح النجاح السحر لاى انتخابات فى مصر حاليا
وللاسف  كل القوى السياسية فى مصر ليست لديها هناك اى قاعدة


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحد الفدائيين بحرب 73: *
*سأصوت بـ"لا" على الدستور والتغيير قادم*​*قال الكابتن غزالى، مؤسس فرقة أولاد الأرض، وأحد الفدائيين بحرب 73، والذى قاوم الاحتلال الإسرائيلى بالغناء، ويعتبره أهالى السويس رمزا للنضال الوطنى، "إن ما يحدث الآن فى مصر شىء جيد ويبشر بأن ما يحدث ثورة جديدة وحقيقية ضد كل من ارتدى قناعا للضحك على الشعب المصرى، فالآن كل الأمور تتضح والتغيير قادم وبقوة".
وأضاف الكابتن غزالى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه سيتوجه للجان الاقتراع يوم السبت 22 ديسمبر الحالى ليصوت بـ"لا" على الاستفتاء، لأنه لا يعبر عن المصريين، ويجب أن يكون أول دستور بعد الثورة متوافقا عليه من الجميع، ويضع الجميع لمصر وليس فئة واحدة، مؤكدا سعادته بما يحدث الآن، معربا عن تفاؤله بمستقبل مصر، لأن من ينتفض ضد الظلم هم شباب لم يتجاوزوا العشرينيات من عمرهم، وهو ما يؤكد أن مستقبلنا سيكون أفضل بيد هؤلاء، قائلا: "إننا سنظل ذكرى ومن سيبقى هم الشباب الذين يصنعون تاريخ بلادهم الآن بأيديهم".*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*«الوطن» تنشر:*
* «الشاطر» التقى «جمال الدين» 3 ساعات*
* وتناقشا حول تطهير «الداخلية»*
* وحرق مقار الإخوان وتأمين الاستفتاء*​
*حصلت «الوطن» على تفاصيل لقاء المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مع اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، الذى استمر نحو 3 ساعات.*
*وكان «الشاطر» قد حضر إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية وسط سيارة حراسة خاصة، مساء أمس الأول، للقاء وزير الداخلية.*
*وكشفت مصادر مقربة من «الشاطر» عن أن «اللقاء كان من المقرر عقده الأربعاء الماضى، ولكن تم تأجيله لظرف طارئ لدى الشاطر»، موضحة أن الجانبين تناقشا حول تداعيات حرق مقار «الجماعة» الـ28 على مستوى الجمهورية، وسلم «الشاطر» لوزير الداخلية كشفاً ووثائق بإسماء أعضاء سابقين بالحزب الوطنى «المنحل»، تثبت تورطهم فى حرق مقار الإخوان.*
*وقالت المصادر: «إن اللقاء تناول تأمين المقار الانتخابية الخاصة بالاستفتاء على الدستور ومساعى الإخوان والقوى الإسلامية إلى خروج الاستفتاء فى شكل مبهر، وأبلغ «الشاطر» وزير الداخلية أن «الجماعة» لن تدخر جهداً فى أن تمر عملية الاستفتاء بخير بعيداً عن حدوث أى مشاكل أو اشتباكات مع القوى المعارضة للدستور والداعية للتصويت بـ«لا» عليه.*
*وأوضحت المصادر أن «الشاطر» تناول أثناء لقائه جمال الدين اقتحام وحرق مقار الإخوان على مستوى الجمهورية البالغ عددها 28 مقراً بالإضافة إلى المركز العام للجماعة بالمقطم الذى تعرض للاقتحام وإضرام النيران به، وقال له: «إن الجماعة تدرك حجم المعوقات التى تواجهها الوزارة فى الوقت الحالى من الأطراف الداخلية التى تحاول إبراز فشل الوزارة فى توفير الأمن للمواطنين».*
*ولفتت المصادر إلى أن «الشاطر» طلب من وزير الداخلية ضرورة تطهير الوزارة من كل رموز الفساد بداخلها والتابعين للنظام السابق.**وأشارت المصادر إلى أن اللقاء تناول اعتصام أنصار الشيخ حازم أبوإسماعيل، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، والخوف من اقتحامهم للمدينة، ووعد «الشاطر» بأنه سيقنع المعتصمين بالالتزام بالنهج السلمى وألا يعتدوا على أى من الإعلاميين أو العاملين بمدينة الإنتاج حتى تمر عملية استفتاء الدستور بشكل جيد.*


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* عبد الله بدر هنلبس ابراهيم عيسي جيبة وبدي اذا مسكناه وهنكتب عليه سامية جمال  *

[YOUTUBE]-DdfKib-DTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مسجد بمزلقان مطار أمبابه يؤيد الدستور بطريقته الخاصه

[YOUTUBE]YUGnAZn8KoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

خيرت الشاطر : من يتعدى على شيوخنا ف المساجد بسبب حشدهم لـ نعم ( اقباط )

حصل حصل وبالاماره كانو قاعدين ف الصفوف الاولى *بيسمعو خطبة الجمعة*


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

القبض على 3 ملتحين متلبسين بحمل أسلحة في اشتباكات بين الثوار مع الاخوان والسلفيين


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

النائب العام الكويتي يحيل بلاغ طباعة استمارات الموافقة على الدستور للتحقيق  

أكد المحامى عايد السبيعى أن النائب العام الكويتى المستشار ضرار العسعوسى أحال البلاغ الذى تقدم به، ويتهم فيه مطبعة بمنطقة الشويخ بالكويت بطباعة 200 ألف استمارة للموافقة على الدستور المصرى للتحقيق فيه بعد غد الأحد.

وأشار السبيعى ومحله مكتب يسرى عبد الرازق ومحمد عبد الرازق بالقاهرة، أن وسائل الإعلام بالكويت ومنها جريدة الشاهد الكويتية، تناولت أن مطبعة بمنطقة الشويخ بالكويت طبعت 200 ألف استمارة تدعو الجالية المصرية للإدلاء بالتصويت على الدستور بنعم، وأن هذه الواقعة حدثت فى دولة الكويت مما يلحقها بضرر نتيجة هذا الفعل المجرم سواء على الصعيد الداخلى أو الدولى وطالب السبيعى النائب العام بتحريك الدعوى الجنائية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*خيرت الشاطر : من يتعدى على شيوخنا ف المساجد بسبب حشدهم لـ نعم ( اقباط )

 عشت وشوفت الاقباط بيصلوا الجمعه .. هي دي الوحده الوطنيه ..

 إنت بتصلي الجمعة من وراية ياض يا مينا ؟ *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل واول فضيحة تزوير فى الاستفتاء 
2012-12-14 18:00:38    1 






 


    القضاة يكشفون التزوير: 74 قاضياً معتذراً فى قوائم المشرفين على الاستفتاء
           كشفت مصادر قضائية عن إدراج 74 قاضياً معتذراً عن عدم الإشراف على  استفتاء  الدستور فى كشوف المشرفين، ما أصاب اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  بارتباك  شديد، قبل ساعات من بدء الاستفتاء.      وأضافت المصادر أن حالة  الارتباك بدأت عندما لاحظ أحد قضاة محكمة جنوب  القاهرة الابتدائية إدراج  اسمه ضمن كشوف القضاة المشرفين رغم تقدمه باعتذار  مكتوب إلى اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات ورئيس المحكمة، وبعدها تم اكتشاف  أسماء 74 قاضياً يعملون  بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة وحدها، قدموا اعتذارات عن عدم  الإشراف ولا تزال  أسماؤهم مدرجة بكشوف توزيع القضاة على اللجان الانتخابية،  وتوقعت المصادر  أن تشهد معظم لجان الاستفتاء إغلاقا تاما لعدم وجود قضاة  بها.      وأكد  المستشار أحمد قناوى، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى القضاة، لـ«الوطن»، ارتفاع  نسبة  المعتذرين عن عدم الإشراف ضمن الموزعين على اللجان إلى ثلث الكشوف فى  ظل  عدم وجود أعداد احتياطية كافية لسد هذا العجز الكبير.      وقال المستشار  زغلول البلشى، الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات،  لـ«الوطن»: إن  القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء تسلموا جميعا مظاريف بها  أوراق بطاقات  الاستفتاء ومحاضر الفرز، مؤكدا أن عدد القضاة الموافقين على  الإشراف تخطى  الـ10 الآف قاض.      وأضاف: اللجنة وضعت فى حسبانها كل الاحتمالات. ووجَّه  حديثه للقضاة: «اللى  عايز يشرف أهلا وسهلا، واللى مش عايز أهلا وسهلا»،  مؤكدا رفع أسماء 5 قضاة  فور التأكد من مشاركتهم فى الجمعية التأسيسية، من  بينهم المستشار محمد  فؤاد جاد الله، مستشار الرئيس، ورفع كل الأسماء  المشابهة للمستشارين  الخمسة، منعا للغط أو استغلال البعض أى اسم مشابه  لإحداث بلبلة لا داعى  لها.
 
    الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*








خلقنا لننضرب ‏@*****anegm
**حرب  شوارع عشان التصويت بنعم ولا؟ ما احنا عملنا استفتاء قبل كده بين نعم ولا  وكان في استقطاب وما حصلتش المجازر دي.. الله يخرب بيت امك يا شرارة*​
​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبدالحكيم عبدالناصر وإسعاد يونس في "الأميرية"*
* لإعلان رفض الدستور*​*
تنظم جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، في السابعة والنصف مساء اليوم، مؤتمرا شعبيا بمنطقة مساكن الأميرية؛ للإعلان عن رفض الدستور المطروح للاستفتاء غدا.
يشارك في المؤتمر عبدالحكيم عبدالناصر وسامح عاشور والفنانة إسعاد يونس والدكتور محمد عبدالغني، عضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبي.وقال عبدالغني إن المؤتمر سيناقش المواد المعيبة في الدستور، ومنها المواد التمييزية والانتقامية والمقيدة للحقوق والحريات، والمغفلة للعدالة الاجتماعية ولحقوق المرأة والطفل؛ لتوعية الناس لأهمية التصويت بـ"لا".
*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*منشورات "لا لدستور تقسيم مصر" *
*وهتافات تنادي بسقوط "الإخوان" بالمحلة الكبرى*​
*وزع شباب القوى والحركات الثورية بالمحلة الكبرى، آلاف المنشورات تدعو لرفض الدستور "لا لدستور تقسيم مصر.. لا لدستور المرشد" بشوارع وميادين المدينة العمالية عقب الانتهاء من صلاة الجمعة اليوم، وسط حشود تجمعت بميدان الشون؛ للتنديد بالاستفتاء على الدستور، ولإسقاط دولة المرشد والإخوان.*
*وكان المئات من شباب جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، وزعوا أكثر من 6 آلاف مطبوعات ورقية كتبوا فيها "احذر دستور الإخوان" ونوهت المطبوعات عن خطورة الدستور الجديد حول المادة 14 الخاصة بالأجور، والمادة 62 المتعلقة بالتأمين الصحي، والمواد 219 و48 و35 و202 و176 و230 تعد محل شكوك وجدل لسيطرة الإسلاميين واختطافهم للدولة في مواد الدستور الجديد - وفق ما ذكر في المنشور.**ووجه المنشور، رسالة واضحة جاء نصها "لو عايز تغيير مواد الدستور هناك خطوات صعبة لذلك منها طلب من الرئيس ومن مجلس الشعب"، و"يسقط الدستور المستحيل تغييره".*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدون تعليق* 





[/url]​ 


​ 
url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]​ 


​ 


​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهدوء الحذر يسود محيط منزل الرئيس بالشرقية*​
*ساد الهدوء الحذر محيط منزل الرئيس محمد مرسي بمنطقة فلل الجامعة بمدينة الزقازيق.*
*ووجدت قوات الشرطة، فرصة لالتقاط الأنفاس والاستعداد لمواجهة أي مظاهرات، وسط دعوات من القوى المدنية والحركات السياسية لتنظيم مسيرات مساء اليوم، لتطوف شوارع الزقازيق، وصولا إلى منزل الرئيس؛ للتأكيد على رفض الدستور.**وأكد اللواء محمد كمال جلال مدير أمن الشرقية، تأمين منزل الرئيس، وكافة مقرات الحرية والعدالة، والسيطرة على أي اشتباكات قد تصاحب المظاهرات المناهضة للرئيس والدستور.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* حثالة الشعب و خوارج المجتمع المصري
*




​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو "سمنود" *
*يرشقون مقر حزب العمل بالحجارة لتأييده الاسفتاء على الدستور*​
*رشق المئات من المتظاهرين، مقر حزب العمل بمركز سمنود، أثناء مرور مسيرة حاشدة نظمتها قوى وأحزاب ثورية من ميدان النحاس بوسط المدينة، وذلك لموقف الحزب الداعم للتيار الإسلامي في الاستفتاء على الدستور وتدشين حملة لـ"نعم" للدستور.**وأكد رضا أبوالمعاطي أمين حزب العمل بمركز سمنود، في تصريح لـ"الوطن" أنه فوجىء حال اجتماعه وأعضاء الحزب داخل المقر بعد صلاة الجمعة، برشق مقر الحزب بالحجارة، من قبل مجموعات من المتظاهرين المعارضين للاستفتاء على الدستور، وتحطيم لافتاته؛ احتجاجا على دعم الحزب وتأييده للاستفتاء على الدستور، واشار أن موقف الحزب جاء من أجل الاستقرار والحفاظ على مسيرة الوطن.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطيب مليونية "الإخوان" للمسيحيين: ادخلوا أيها النمل مساكنكم*​
*قال الشيخ خالد خليفة، عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، أثناء كلمته على المنصة الرئيسة لمليونية "نعم للشريعة والدستور" أن الدفاع عن الرئيس محمد مرسى واجب شرعي، خصوصا أن المعركة الآن ليست على الدستور، وإنما على الإسلام.*
*وشن هجوما حادا على الأقباط بسبب دعمهم للقوى السياسية الرافضة للدستور واعتراضهم على المادة التفسيرية قائلا، "ادخلوا أيها النمل مساكنكم"، مشبها المسيحيين بالنمل الذي فر إلى جحوره خوفا من جيش النبي سليمان، طبقا للقصة القرآنية.*
*وحذر المعتدون على مقرات الإخوان قائلا، لقد نفذ صبرنا ولا تلومن إلا أنفسكم، واصفا الإعلام بالفاجر والداعر،**وقام المتظاهرون بتنظيم مسيرة طافت ميدان رابعة العدوية رافعة علم مصر بطول 30 مترا، مرددة هتافات لدعم الدستور.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*جمال فهمي مستنكرًا نفي "البلتاجي" *
*إمكانية غلق الصحف*
* الكذب عادة الإخوان وداءهم *
*فهمي :** وصل الكذب بـ"الإخوان" *
*إلى إنكار حقائق مادية ومعلنة في مواد دستورهم الجديد*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عدد من أهالي قرية الرئيس*
* يعتدون على شباب "6 أبريل" بسبب رسوم الجرافيتي*​
*اعتدى عدد من أهالى قرية العدوة، التابعة لمركز ههيا، مسقط رأس الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، بالسب والقذف والضرب على 5 من أعضاء حركة 6 أبريل، وحطموا سيارة ملاكي، أثناء قيامهم بتنظيم حملة رسم جرافيتى على جدران إحدى مدارس القرية للدعوة للتصويت بـ"لا" في الاستفتاء على الدستور، وهم أمنية قلاوون وداليا جمال ودعاء جمال ومحمد جمال وأحمد.**وقالت أمنية طه، الناشطة السياسية، إنهم توجهوا إلى قرية الرئيس لمواصلة الحملة التى بدأتها الحركة منذ يومين من خلال رسم الجرافيتي على الجدران لتوعية المواطنين بمساوئ الدستور الجديد، وحثهم على التصويت بـ"لا"، لكنهم فوجئوا بتعدي عدد من الأهالي عليهم فور شروعهم برسم الجرافيتى واتهموهم بأنهم من الفلول والمأجورين ولا يريدون الاستقرار ونهضة البلد، لافتة إلى أن الأهالي حطموا سيارة مملوكة لأحد المارة الذين حاولوا إنقاذهم من الاعتداء.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*«السلفية الجهادية»*
*تهاجم «النور»*
*إجماع علماء الأمة على الدستور «كذب وتضليل»*
*رئيس الأكاديمية السلفية بالمنصورة:*
*الدستور آثم ولا يجوز التصويت عليه بـ«نعم»*​ 
*شنّت السلفية الجهادية هجوماً حاداً على جماعة الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور، بسبب ما نشرته جريدة «الفتح»، الناطقة باسم الحزب، فى صفحتها الأولى بعنوان «إجماع علماء الأمة على الموافقة على الدستور»، ووصفت العنوان بــ«الكذب والغش».*
*وقالت «الجهادية»، على صفحتها الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس بوك»: إن الإجماع فى الشرع يختلف عن الإجماع لدى «سلفيى الحداثة»؛ فالإجماع فى الشرع هو «اتفاق جميع مجتهدى الملة بعد وفاة النبى، صلى الله عليه وسلم، فى عصر من العصور على أمر دينى، لكن اجتماع جميع مجتهدى بلد كمصر على أمر ما لا يسمى إجماعاً».*
*وأشارت إلى أن «أبوحامد الغزالى» عرَّف الإجماع بأنه «اتفاق أمة محمد، صلى الله عليه وسلم، خاصة على أمر من أمور الدين»، وقالت: «إذا دخلنا فى مهاترات ونزلنا لمستوى سفاهاتهم واعتبرنا أن اتفاق دعاة الفضائيات هو الإجماع المعتبر شرعاً الذى تحرُم مخالفته، فكيف نسلم بإجماعهم هذا رغم رفض الشيوخ مصطفى العدوى ومازن السرساوى وأحمد النقيب وغيرهم لهذا الدستور؟».*
*وتابعت السلفية الجهادية: «أليس هذا كذباً وغشاً وتضليلاً للمسلمين ليجاروكم فى أهوائكم الديمقراطية المضلة؟ نسأل الله العفو والعافية من حال أهل الضلال والبدع».*
*ووصف الدكتور أحمد النقيب، رئيس الأكاديمية السلفية فى المنصورة أستاذ الدراسات الإسلامية، الدستور الجديد بـ«الآثم»، وقال، فى بيان بعنوان «إمالة القدور على من قال نعم للدستور»: «لا يجوز التصويت على هذا الدستور بنعم، ومَنَ علم حاله هذا فصوَّت بنعم فهو آثم عاصٍ لله ولرسوله مخالف لما تقرر فى الشريعة الإسلامية من تعظيم لدين الله، وجملة (التحاكم إلى الصندوق) خبيثة ومخالفة لمنهج الإسلام، وسيعلم السلفيون أن الكنيسة والليبراليين يودون أن يقول الشعب كله (نعم)؛ لأن هذا الدستور هدية قُدمت لهم على طبق من ذهب».*


*فى المقابل، قال حامد الطحان، عضو الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب النور: «الادعاء بالغش والكذب لن نرد عليه، وأقول لهم: إننا عملنا على تحكيم الشريعة الإسلامية، وما خرج فى هذا الدستور هو محض التوافق والتوحد نحو كلمة واحدة، فلا نرغب فى الخلافات مع الجميع، والسلفية الجهادية بعيدة عن التيارات الإسلامية المعروفة وتوجههم مختلف ومعروف، لكننا نقول لهم: إنه ليس كل ما نرغبه يتحقق، فلا بد من وجود توافق».**وأضاف: «الهيئة الشرعية ومجلس شورى العلماء والدعوة السلفية والجماعة الإسلامية أيَّدت المسودة الحالية؛ لأن الدستور فيه الكثير من التوافق مع الشرع والمرحلة الحالية ويعبر عن قطاع كبير من أمنياتنا».*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرى المنوفية تنتفض ضد الاستفتاء على الدستور في جمعة "حق الشهيد"*​
*أعلن عدد من القوى الثورية والائتلافات الشبابية فى قرى المنوفية، تنظيم مسيرات اليوم بعد صلاة الجمعة، للاحتجاج على الاستفتاء على الدستور، وعلى قتل الشهداء فى الاتحادية، وذلك للمشاركة فى جمعة "حق الشهيد".*
*ودعت حركة شباب 6 أبريل المستقلة بالمنوفية أهالى قرية شنوان للمشاركة فى المسيرة التى تنظمها الحركة بعد صلاة الجمعة من أمام ميدان شنوان، وذلك للتظاهر بعنوان لا للدستور الإخوانى، ولا لغلاء الأسعار، ولا لتقسيم الشعب المصرى، ولا لعمل فرعون جديد، ولا لإهدار حق الفقير.*
*وأكد محمد كمال منسق الحركة أن الدستور الذي سيتم الاستفتاء عليه "دستور يدعو إلى سيطرة الإخوان وضياع حق الفقراء والشعب المصري بأكمله، وهو بداية لصنع فرعون جديد". وأكد صاحب الدعوة أن "مصر كبيرة على الإخوان".**ومن جانب آخر، أكد محمد المصري الناشط السياسي أنه سيتم تنظيم وقفات لأهال قريتى مليج والحصة، بينما ينظم أهالي قرية ميت عافية مسيرة تنطلق من أمام مسجد الفقي بعد صلاة الجمعة لتطوف أنحاء القرية، وذلك احتجاجا على الاستفتاء على الدستور وغلاء الأسعار، وقتل الشهداء في الاتحادية.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار "أبو إسماعيل" بالإسكندرية يتجهون إلى "القائد إبراهيم"*
* لفك "الحصار" عن المحلاوي*​
*أعلنت مجموعة أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من رئاسة الجمهورية، في الإسكندرية عن توجهها الآن إلى مسجد القائد إبراهيم لفك الحصار عن الشيخ المحلاوي، إمام المسجد المحتجز داخله منذ ظهر اليوم.*
*وقال محمد الهلباوي أحد أنصار الشيخ حازم وأحد منسقي حملة دعايته لـ"الوطن"، "نحن في طريقنا الآن إلى مسجد القائد إبراهيم لفك الحصار عن الشيخ المحلاوي وحماية أعراض النساء هناك".*
*وأضاف الهلباوي "سنتفاوض مع الأمن لإخراج المحتجزين في المسجد، وسنقوم بعمل حواجز بشرية لحماية الشيخ، وفض الاشتباك".*
*وكتب الهلباوي على صفحته الشخصية على موقع "فيسبوك"، "نفير عام لكل حازمون، حق تنصرونه ضرر تدفعونه وأرواح تزف إلى بارئها نصرة لدينه فبهذا تؤمنون، حازمون كلهم للحق ناصرون، كل حازمون الإسكندرية احتشدوا الآن لحماية أعراض النساء ونصرة للشيخ المحاصر".**وكانت اشتباكات واقعة منذ ظهر اليوم أمام المسجد بين مؤيدي ورافضي الاستفتاء، بعد انتهاء خطبة الشيخ المحلاوي إمام المسجد، التي دعا فيها المصلين إلى التصويت بـ"نعم" على الدستور، من فوق المنبر.*
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

القبض على «إسلاميين» مسلحين بالإسكندرية.. والمتظاهرون يردون على مدير الأمن بهتاف: باطل
                                                   الجمعة 14 ديسمبر 2012 - 6:29 م  *                         مصر * 
*



* 
تحفظت قوات الأمن المنتشرة بمحيط مسجد القائد  إبراهيم بمنطقة محطة الرمل  بالإسكندرية على 3 "إسلاميين" عُثر بحوزتهم على  سيوف وزجاجات مولوتوف.

 وقام اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، بإلقاء كلمة على   المتظاهرين طالب خلالها منهم مغادرة المكان متعهدًا بمحاسبة كل من اعتدى   على المتظاهرين السلميين، إلا أن  المتظاهرين ردوا عليه بهتافات: "باطل   محمد مرسي باطل"، مطالبين بإطلاق سراح زملائهم.

 كانت اشتباكات قد اندلعت بين المتظاهرين وبين أفراد من جماعة الإخوان   المسلمون عقب صلاة الجمعة، حيث اتهم المتظاهرون أفراد الجماعة بالاعتداء   عليهم واحتجازهم عددا من المتظاهرين داخل المسجد.

 يأتي ذلك، بينما قام الشيخ المحلاوي، الذي دعا للتصويت بـ "نعم"،   بإمامة المصلين لصلاة المغرب، مما أدى لتجمهر المتظاهرين حول المسجد من   جديد، حتى وصلت الأعداد مرة أخرى إلى الآلاف.


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقفة احتجاجية أمام مبنى محافظة الدقهلية لرفض الدستور والاستفتاء*​*نظم العشرات من شباب الحركات السياسية والمدنية بالدقهلية وقفة احتجاجية أمام مبنى محافظة الدقهلية رفضا للدستور والاستفتاء عليه، وحمل المحتجون لافتات "نعم للشريعة.. لا للدستور، لا لا لدستور الإخوان ولا لاستفتاء الدم، والتف المحتجون حول مبنى المحافظة، وهم يحملون شعارات الرفض للإخوان والدستور والرئيس محمد مرسى".*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياسر المنشاوي*​*اكبر حملة مقاطعه لحلوانى الصعيدى ( الاخوانى ) فرع الاسكندرية سيدى جابر و على مستوى الجمهورية ..

وده بقى / ياسر المنشاوي
المدير الحالي لفرع سيدي جابر اللى تم ضب
ط الاسلحه فى المحل تحت اشرافه واعتراف البلطجيه عليهم !!
*
*لا وملتحى !! شفتوا الايمان ؟!!!؟*

*واللى ما يعرفش فضائح وجرائم حلوانى الصعيدى ده هوا اللى كان بيجيب البلطجيه لضرب وسحل المتظاهرين المصريين بالاسلحه البيضاء والمسدسات وتم*
*ضبط كميه كبيرة من الاسلحه داخل المحل فى مليونية يوم الجمعه (الانذار الاخير ) من قبل ضباط الشرطه المصريه والقبض على بعض البلطجيه التابعين له تحت ادارة مدير الفرع ويدعى / ياسر المنشاوى*

*عنوان الفرع / شارع المشير أحمد اسماعيل , سيدى جابر الاسكندرية ...تليفون الفرع 03/5433441*​​


​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*حركة "شايفنكو" *
*تحدد رقما ساخنا لتلقي الشكاوى على انتهاكات الاستفتاء*​
*أصدرت حركة "شايفنكو" بيانا توضح فيه موقفها بشأن مراقبة استفتاء الدستور غدا، وأشارت خلاله إلى أنها بسبب موقفها المعلن منذ البداية ورفضها للدستور وفقدانها للحيادية، ستكتفى الحركة بتلقي الشكاوى والبلاغات على الانتهاكات الاجرائية التي يمكن أن تحدث داخل اللجان.*
*وناشدت الحركة المصريين على الوقوف أمام التزوير، وتقديم الشكاوى على رقم ساخن، موجود على صفحتها، أو إرسال صور أو فيديو على البريد الإلكتروني للحركة.**وقالت داليا سامى عضو مؤسس في حركة شايفنكم، "سيكون هناك غرفة عمليات طوال أيام الاستفتاء 15 ديسمبر و 22 ديسمبر، وستوثق جميع الانتهاكات الإجرائية التى يمكن أن تحدث، ثم ستقدم إلى النيابة"، وأضافت أن هذا البيان "جاء بعد اجتماع مجلس أمناء الحركة".*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأبنودي لـ"الوطن": سأصوت بـ"لا" على هذا الدستور الجائر*​*أكد الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الأبنودي، في تصريح خاص لـ"الوطن"، أنه سيشارك في الاستفتاء على الدستور، وأنه سيصوت بـ "لا" رغم عدم اقتناعه بالدستور من الأساس، كما دعا جميع المواطنين بالنزول والتصويت بـ "لا" لإسقاط "هذا الدستور الجائر"، على حد قوله.*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*


صورة للميلشيات الاخوانية في القائد ابراهيم اليوم اثناء هجومهم على الناس​



مليشيات الاخوان والسلفيين وهو ماسك السيف فى ايدة وواقع على الارض بعد كمية الطوب ال اتضرب بيها​
*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات في الشرقية للتصويت بـ"لا" في الاستفتاء*​
*واصلت القوى الثورية المدنية بالشرقية حملاتها لرفض الدستور ودعوة الأهالي للذهاب للجان الاقتراع، غدا، للتصويت بـ"لا" في الاستفتاء.*
*ونظمت القوى مسيرات بسيارات تحمل مكبرات الصوت، جابت عدد من الشوارع مدينة الزقازيق وبعض المدن والقرى بمختلف مراكز المحافظة، وبداخلها عدد من الشباب مرددين هتافات مناهضة للدستور وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.**ورفع المشاركون في المسيرات لافتات كتب عليها بعض العبارات مثل "لا لدستور الإخوان"، و"يسقط دستور المرشد", و"لا لدستور قسم الوطن وسيل دماء أبنائه".*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"6 أبريل" بالقليوبية تستخدم *
*"الجرافيتي" والمنشورات *
*للدعوة إلى التصويت بـ"لا"*​
*تزامنا مع مليونية التحرير وقصر الاتحادية، شهدت مدينتا طوخ والخانكة بمحافظة القليوبية توزيع شباب حركة 6 أبريل ما يقرب من 20 ألف منشور للدعوة للتصويت على الدستور الجديد بـ"لا".*
*وانتشر شباب الحركة بالمدينتين في سلال بشرية لحث المواطنين على رفض الدستور، كما تم إطلاق حملة لرسوم الجرافيتي بعنوان "دستوركم باطل".**وأكد بكر الشرقاوي، المتحدث الإعلامي للحركة بالمحافظة، أن الحملة هدفها توعية المواطنين بعدم الاستسلام، وأنها تركز على توعية المواطنين وخاصة الفقراء والبسطاء والأميين الذين يعدون هدفا سهلا لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة للتأثير عليهم باسم الدين من أجل التصويت بـ"نعم".*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*
من الإسكندرية ميليشيات الإخوان بالسيوف والشوم يعتدوا على المعترضين على الدستور..!​*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"غد الثورة" ينفي ما تردد عن دعوة رئيسه للتصويت بـ"نعم"*
*ويؤكد: الإخوان يحاولون تشويهنا*​*
نفى المهندس شادي طه نائب رئيس حزب غد الثورة ورئيس المكتب السياسي للحزب، ما تناقلته بعض المواقع الإخبارية الإلكترونية عن أن الدكتور أيمن نور، زعيم الحزب يدعو للتصويت على الاستفتاء بـ"نعم"، مؤكداً أن موقف "نور" والحزب واضحا من البداية، وهو الاحتشاد والتصويت بـ"لا".
وفجرّ طه، في بيان لها اليوم، مفاجأة حين أعلن أن المتورط وراء هذه الشائعات "كل من: عمرو عبد الهادي، عضو غد الثورة المفصول، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين و لجانهم الإعلامية الإلكترونية، لينفذوا مخططهم بتشويه صورة غد الثورة، ويؤكدون لجموع الشعب المصري أنه يوجد حزب ليبرالي يؤيد هذا الدستور المعيب".
وأضاف طه أن "ادعاءات الإخوان المسلمين على حزب غد الثورة لا تنتهي"، مشيرًا إلى أن "الواقعة الأولى كانت عند إعلان الحزب رسميا عن موقفه بالانسحاب من الجمعية التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور، ولكنهم ادعوا كذباً أننا لم ننسحب، والواقعة الثانية كانت بعد إجماع الهيئة العليا من موقفها حول الاستفتاء على الدستور بأن يتم التصويت والحشد بـ"لا"، فقاموا بـ"فبركة" أخبار كاذبة بأننا ندعو بـ"نعم"، حتى يتمكنون من تشتيت أنصار الحزب في التصويت ما بين نعم و لا".وتابع رئيس المكتب السياسي للحزب "الواقعة الثالثة كانت لموقف الحزب من عمرو عبد الهادي المفصول، بعد أن اكتشف الحزب أنه محسوب على الإخوان"، ولفت إلى أنه "على الرغم من ذلك يُصر الإعلام الإخواني على تقديمه بأنه لازال عضواً بالحزب، ولازال على مقربة من أيمن نور، وعندما اعترضنا قمنا بشكوتهم بهذا الشأن قالوا: إننا نعرفه بأنه قيادي سابق بالحزب ليس إلا". *
​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"جبهة الإنقاذ " تدعو مواطني " الغردقة "*
* للمشاركة في فعاليات حملة " ليه هنقول للدستور لأ "*​
*دعت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني بـ"البحر الأحمر" جموع المواطنين بمدينة الغردقة للمشاركة فى فعاليات حملة "ليه هنقول للدستور لأ"، والتي تتضمن ندوات ومسيرات وعرض "داتا شو" وتوزيع منشورات فى الميادين.**ويشارك فى المسيرات أحزاب المصرى الديمقراطى والكرامة والدستور وحركة 6 أبريل والتيار الشعبى*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*المصريون بالخارج يعلنون الحرب على التزوير:*
* السعودية: قبول 10 آلاف صوت مزور*
* فرنسا: دعاوى لوقف «المهزلة»*
* أمريكا: مظاهرة لنصف مليون مصرى*​
*زادت حدة الغضب بين الجاليات المصرية فى الخارج، بسبب اكتشاف وقائع تزوير على نطاق واسع فى عملية التصويت على الدستور، وقالت مصادر دبلوماسية لـ«الوطن»: إن نصف مليون مصرى فى كاليفورنيا سينظمون مظاهرة حاشدة أمام القنصلية فى لوس أنجلوس، احتجاجاً على مخالفات الاستفتاء.*
*وكشفت مصادر بالسفارة المصرية فى الرياض عن أن السفارة سمحت بدخول 10 آلاف صوت عبر شركة شحن تدعى «سكاى نت» رغم أن ترخيص الشركة يسمح لها بشحن أنواع الطرود غير البريدية فقط، رغم رفضها 2000 صوت من الشركة نفسها، مساء الخميس، امتثالاً لتعليمات وزارة الخارجية، واللجنة العليا للانتخابات التى تمنع الاعتداد بأصوات البريد المرسلة عبر شركات الشحن. فيما نفى السفير عفيفى عبدالوهاب لـ«الوطن» استقبال تلك الأصوات.*
*وقال إمام يوسف، رئيس اتحاد المصريين بالسعودية: إن الاتحاد تقدم بخطاب رسمى للسفارة يدعوها للتحقيق، وأكد أن مسئولى السفارة كانوا يفتحون المظاريف ويلقون البطاقات فى الصناديق دون التأكد منها.*
*وقال أحمد إسماعيل، المتحدث باسم حركة ميدان التحرير فى فرنسا، لـ«الوطن» إنهم سيتخذون خطوات تصعيدية للطعن على الاستفتاء، بسبب عدم فتح باب التسجيل، ما أدى لتصويت 5 آلاف من أصل 200 ألف مصرى مقيم بفرنسا. وأضاف: أوقفوا مهزلة الاستفتاء، ونقول للرئيس محمد مرسى: لسنا قطيعا، وهذه إهانة لمصر الثورة.*
*واستنكر عمرو رشدى، المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، ما أعلنه حزب الدستور، دون أن يسميه، من رصد مخالفات، وقال: إن ما تردد حول محاولات توجيه الناخبين شائعات كاذبة.**ويبدأ فى الثامنة من مساء اليوم فرز الأصوات داخل السفارات والقنصليات، ومن المنتظر أن تعلَن أول نتيجة من سفارة مصر فى نيوزيلندا، بينما تكون قنصلية مصر فى لوس أنجلوس آخر من يعلن النتيجة.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*منصة "رابعة العدوية" تعلن انشقاقات بالأحزاب المدنية*​
*أعلن شخص يدعى محمد رضوان، ادعى أنه المسؤول عن حملة المرشح الرئاسي السابق حمدين صباحي وحزب الكرامة بالهرم، انشقاقه عن صباحي، المنصة الموجودة أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، مبررًا ذلك بتعاون الأخير مع الفلول، ومعلنُا تأييده لمشروع الدستور الجديد.*
*وتلا ذلك صعود آخر يدعى أحمد كمال، ادعى أنه مسؤول طلاب حزب الدستور بجامعة القاهرة، معلنًا انشقاقه عن الحزب، ومؤيدًا لمشروع الدستور الجديد الذي سيستفتى عليه غدًا، مببرا أن ذلك "من أجل الاستقرار والعبور بمصر إلى مرحلة الأمان"، حسب قوله.**في تلك الأثناء، تعالت صيحات مؤيدي الرئيس "الله أكبر.. الله أكبر"، و"نعم نعم للدستور"، و"في سبيل الله قمنا من أجل نصرة الإسلام".*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أهالى المنطقة الحدودية فى سيناء يقاطعون الاستفتاء*
*بيان:*
*مشروع الدستور سيؤدى للصراع*
*ويضع سيناء تحت سيطرة أمريكا وإسرائيل*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى بيانها رقم 15*
* جبهة الإنقاذ تدعو للنزول والتصويت بـ"لا"*​*دعت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، فى بيانها رقم 15 جموع الشعب المصرى إلى النزول إلى صناديق الاقتراع غدا والتصويت بـ "لا" على مشروع الدستور الذى أعده فصيل سياسى بمفرده.
وأكد حمدين صباحى عضو جبهة الإنقاذ أن التصويت بـ"نعم" على هذا المشروع هو الذى سيؤدى إلى عدم الاستقرار بسب الانقسام العميق بين الشعب المصرى حوله.
وأضاف أن التصويت بـ"لا" هو الذى سيمنح مصر الاستقرار السياسى اللازم لتحسين مستوى معيشة المصريين المتدهورة، مقابل مشروع الدستور الذى تجاهل الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للشعب بمن فيهم من عمال وفلاحين والطبقات محدودة الدخل.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفضائيات ترد على حصار «الإنتاج الإعلامى»*
*وتقرر عدم استضافة «أبوإسماعيل»*
*انقسام بين المعتصمين أمام «المدينة»:*
*أنصار*
*«أبوإسماعيل» يقررون الرحيل*
*و*
*«السلفية»: مستمرون*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقفة احتجاجية للحرفيين أمام ديوان محافظة الغربية: *
*"إحنا لا إخوان ولا سلفيين.. إحنا طبقة مظلومين"*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

صندوق اوراق تصويت الاستفتاء فى الكويت

الورقة تنزل مفرودة و مترتبة على بعض و مرصوصة من فوق على بعض


لا تخرج قبل ان تقول سبحان الله


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*في أيده الشمال سكينة 
وفي اليمين إزازة مولوتوف بيحدفها*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المصريين الأحرار" بالإسكندرية*
* يوزع 270 ألف منشور للتصويت بـ"لا"*​*أكد حزب المصريين الأحرار بالإسكندرية أنه من منطلق حرصه على إرادة المواطنين من التزييف وواجبه تجاه الشعب المصرى، وإيمان منه بالحفاظ على مكتسبات ثورة 25 من يناير، نظم الحزب بالإسكندرية العديد من الفاعليات وحملات التوعية للمواطنين، وتم توزيع أكثر من 270000 منشور بجميع أنحاء الإسكندرية، وذلك لتوعية المواطنين بالمقومات والمبادئ التى يجب توافرها فى الدستور الجديد، ودعوة المواطنين للمشاركة في الاستفتاء والتصويت بـ"لا".
وأكد الحزب استمرار النضال قبل وبعد الاستفتاء من أجل إسقاط الدستور بكل الوسائل السلمية والقانونية والديمقراطية المشروعة، وأن الشعب المصرى لن يقبل فرض رؤية فصيل بعينه عليه، ولن يقبل إلا بتمثيل حقيقى لحقوق المواطنين فى دستور ما بعد الثورة.
كما أعلن الحزب عن تنظيم غرفة عمليات كاملة لتلقى شكاوى وملاحظات المواطنين من داخل وخارج لجان الاستفتاء ورصد التجاوزات، مشددا على وجوب الإشراف القضائى الكامل على عملية الاستفتاء، ووجود قاض على كل صندوق، لضمان إتمام عملية التصويت بصورة نزيهة تحافظ على إرادة المواطنين من التزييف.*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تحذير: مجهلون يتصلون بالتليفونات الارضية و يتحدثوا عن جوائز و يطلبوا صور الرقم القومي و الحضور غدا لشركة اسمها الاندلس في المهندسين . الموضوع ليه علاقة بالانتخابات


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجبهة الشعبية تتهم المحلاوى *
*بالتسبب فى أحداث "القائد إبراهيم" بالإسكندرية*​*أصدرت الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر بياناً تستنكر فيه الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، وإشعال المحلاوى للفتنة، وقالت الجبهة فى بيانها، إنه بعد انتهاء صلاة الجمعة بمسجد القائد إبراهيم، دعا الشيخ المحلاوى للتصويت بـ"نعم" للدستور من أجل الاستقرار والشريعة التى ليست موجودة من الأساس فى هذا الدستور على حد وصفهم، ما أدى إلى احتقان الأوضاع بين المصلين والمتظاهرين المعارضين فهتفوا ضد الدستور وضد المحلاوى. 
فما كان من مؤيدى مرسى إلا التراشق مع المعارضين بالحجارة والقبض على ثلاثة منهم وأسرهم داخل المسجد وتعذيبهم تحت إشراف الشيخ المحلاوى، بل وقاموا باستعداء ثلاث سيارات محملة بمليشيات الإخوان وبعض العناصر الجهادية جاءوا مدججين بالسلاح الأبيض وتعامل معهم المتظاهرون وتم القبض عليهم، فى سابقة لم تحدث فى عهد أى رئيس أن يتم استخدام المليشيات فى الدفاع عن سياساته وتأييده وقمع المعارضة.
وتساءلت الجبهة فى بيانها: "متى يظل قانون الغاب يحكم مصر وإلى متى تحكمنا هذه المليشيات التى لا تعرف عن المواطنة والحريات أى شىء؟، فالآن وفى أكثر من واقعة تقوم هذه المليشيات الإرهابية بترويع المواطنين، وقمع المعارضين باسم الدين فى غياب تام لدور الدولة والداخلية، هل متعمد ترك هؤلاء الفاشيين لترهيب الشعب لعقابه على ثورته.. أم هناك وصاية من هذا الرئيس الفاشى لترك هؤلاء ليشكلوا جهازا أمنيا قمعيا بجانب الداخلية؟
وقال البيان: لن يستمر هذا الوضع كثيراً، ونبشر هذا الرئيس غير الشرعى بنهاية أسوأ من نهاية مبارك لسوء احترامه للقانون وللشعب المصرى ولتنشيطه للخلايا الإرهابية وتفعيلها فى مواجهة الدولة والمواطن.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلاسل بشرية و"داتا شو" لـ6 إبريل بالإسكندرية لرفض الدستور*​*نظمت حركة 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية اليوم الجمعة، عرض "داتا شو" بمنطقة سيدى بشر، حيث تناول العرض المواد الكارثية فى مسودة الدستور، ومدى إضرارها بمقدرات الشعب وحقوقه، ضمن سلسلة فعاليات تقوم بها الحركة بشكل مكثف لحشد المواطنين وحثهم على رفض هذا الدستور المعيب، على حد قولها.
وأكدت الحركة أنها ستمضى قدما فى جهودها للنضال ضد من يستخف بعقول المصريين أو بحقوقهم.
وكانت حركة شباب حركة شباب 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية قد نظمت مساء أمس الخميس بتنظيم حملات موسعة بالشارع السكندرى للحشد للتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور، ووزعت منشورات توعية بعدد حوالى 20 ألف منشور لرفض الدستور.
وقامت الحركة بتغطية أحياء كثيرة من شرق الإسكندرية إلى غربها مثل محطة الرمل إلى بحرى وسيدى بشر والمندرة وفيكتوريا، وتنوعت أماكن الحركة ما بين وسائل المواصلات والمقاهى والأندية والمواطنون المتواجدون فى الشارع.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هذه هى المرة الأولى فى حياتى*
> *التى أرى فيها مسجداً غُلقت أبوابه*
> *وقت الصلاة*
> *!!!!!!!!*​



*هل يجوز أن يؤم علمانى الصلاة ويقف خلفة الشيوخ ...؟؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتباك بـ«العليا للانتخابات» *
*قبل ساعات من بدء التصويت فى الاستفتاء*​*مصادر: *
*الكشوف تتضمن أسماء قضاة اعتذروا رسمياً عن المشاركة*
* ونسبة الاحتياطى لا تكفى لسد العجز فى اللجان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*إستشهاد أحمد إبراهيم محمد محسن مراسل وصحفي بجريده ليفجارو الفرنسيه علي يد ميليشات الإخوان ، تم إغتياله بنفس طريقه إغتيال الإخوان للحسيني أبو ضيف " طلق ناري في الرأس " وتم سرقه الكاميرا التي كان يصور بها تعذيب ميليشات الإخوان لبعض المعارضين في ساحه مسجد القأئد إبراهيم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*إستقالة د/ حمدي فودة ( مرشح مجلس الشعب عن حزب الوسط ) وأ/ إبراهيم فودة والعديد من أعضاء حزب الوسط بالمحلة الكبرى من الحزب إحتجاجاً على موقف قيادات حزب الوسط (عصام سلطان وأبو العلا ماضي ومحمد محسوب ) من مهزلة التأسيسية و الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*انصراف المعتصمين من أمام المحكمة الدستورية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسحاب كتائب لازم حازم بالكامل من مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالذمه الاشكال اللى شايله سيوف وسنج ومطاوى ومولتوف فى الشوارع دى 
 بيروعوا الامنيين وبيسيلوا دم مصريين زيهم على الارض بمنتهى التوحش والتعطش للون الدم وريحته 
دى اشكال بتعرف ربنا او ممكن يكون ربنا راضى عنها  
ولا احنا اللى فاهمين غلط ودى كلها تصرفات بما لا تخالف شرع الله !!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء حذر بمحيط القائد إبراهيم وشائعات بإصابة المحلاوى بأزمة قلبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*تمديد فترة تصويت المصريين فى الخارج بالاستفتاء حتى مساء الاثنين*


----------



## SALVATION (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جبريل: الرئيس لا يستطيع أن يقوم بعمل اعلان دستوري بعد اقرار الدستور​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدها المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان..
20 خط محمول و4 أرضى و5 إيميلات لتلقى شكاوى تجاوزات الاستفتاء*
*أعلنت وحدة دعم الانتخابات بالمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان أنها أنهت كافة التجهيزات الفنية واللوجستية لغرفة العمليات المركزية، وأيضاً غرف عمليات أفرع المجلس بالمحافظات المختلفة لمراقبة الاستفتاء على دستور مصر ديسمبر 2012، والتى ستجرى مرحلته الأولى فى عشرة محافظات هى (القاهرة - الإسكندرية - الدقهلية - الغربية - الشرقية - أسيوط - سوهاج - أسوان - شمال سيناء - جنوب سيناء) غدا السبت 15/12/2012.

 وقد أصدر المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان حتى الآن 29500 تفويض لمراقبى منظمات المجتمع المدنى، وسيراقب المجلس بالتعاون مع لجنة الحريات بالنقابة العامة للمحامين، والنقابات الفرعية بمحافظات الجمهورية.

 وقد انتهى المجلس من تلقى طلبات المراقبة حتى مساء اليوم الجمعة الموافق 14 ديسمبر الجارى، وذلك من أجل إتاحة الفرصة لكافة منظمات المجتمع المدنى الراغبة فى المراقبة على الاستفتاء.

 وأهاب المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان بكافة المواطنين من لهم حق التصويت بالمشاركة فى الاستفتاء المقرر إجراؤه على مرحلتين المرحلة الأولى يوم غد 15/12/2012 والمرحلة الثانية يوم السبت الموافق 22/12/2012.

 وتتلقى غرفة العمليات المركزية الشكاوى الانتخابية والاستفسارات على مدار الأربع وعشرين ساعة عبر الهواتف المحمولة والأرضية والفاكس والبريد الإلكترونى، ومن خلال شبكة GIS عبر الرسائل النصية القصيرة على الرقم التالى: 01062627217 أو على البريد الإلكترونى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عضو بلجنة الفتوى بالأزهر: إضراب القضاة عن الاستفتاء "حرام شرعاً"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل عن تعليق اعتصامها فى التحرير ومحيط الاتحادية، حرصاً على مرور عملية الاستفتاء بسلام، وتدعو جميع المواطنين للمشاركة الفاعلة فى الاستفتاء والتصويت بـ "لا" على مشروع الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يستخدم ميكرفونات مسجد القائد إبراهيم للمطالبة بإخلاء الميدان

 قام اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، باستخدام ميكروفون المسجد لمناشدة المتظاهرين المحاصرين للمسجد لإخلاء محيط المسجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقتحم، منذ قليل، للمرة الثالثة خلال أسبوع مجهولون محطة مترو أنور السادات، محاولين إيقاف حركة قطارات مترو الأنفاق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة فى تغريدة له عبر حسابه الشخصى "تويتر" قائلاً: "أدعو جميع المصريين للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء والإدلاء بأصواتهم سواء بـ "نعم" أم بـ "لا"، فحكم الشعب هو الفيصل".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت الدكتورة هالة عبد الخالق الأمين العام للمجلس القومى للإعاقة عن ترجمة مواد الدستور إلى لغة الإشارة لذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة من الصم والبكم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعزيزات أمنية أمام الاتحادية وشاشة عرض للمعتصمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى الدكتور محمد الشرقاوى، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية، ما تردد حول مقتل الصحفى أحمد إبراهيم محمد محسن مراسل وصحفى بجريدة ليفجارو الفرنسية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرح الدكتور محمد شوقى مدير مستشفى المنيرة العام بأن المستشفى استقبلت اليوم حالتين من مظاهرات واعتصامات ميدان التحرير حتى الآن وحالتهما مستقرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: الحكومة تحرص على تأمين لجان الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ" تنفى قبول تعيين أعضائها بالشورى وتؤكد: لن نقبل مساومات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمن الإسكندرية يحرر 5 متظاهرين بعد احتجازهم بمسجد القائد إبراهيم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان تعتدي على متظاهري بورسعيد بالكلاب والمولوتوف
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى سنواصل كفاحنا السلمى ضد الدستور إن كانت النتيجة نعم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، أن قوات من الشرطة العسكرية ألقت القبض على "أحمد نادر"، عضو الحزب بلجنة الدقى، أثناء مشاركته فى الاعتصام السلمى،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*محافظ كفرالشيخ الاخواني سعد الحسيني عضو مكتب الارشاد يكلف رؤساء المدن بمحافظة كفرالشيخ علي حث موظفين المحليات وتوجيههم بالتصويت بانعم ...

ورئيس مدينة قلين يعقد مؤتمر اليوم بقصر ثقافه قلين بناء علي تكليف المحافظ الاخواني لحث المواطنين والعاملين بالوحدات المحلية بالتصويت ب نعم وشباب الثورة بقلين يتصدون له وفرا هاربا ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباحى: لن نقبل دستورا بالإكراه.. وأثق أن المصريين سيصوتون بـ"لا"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*السويس :: مسيرات ووقفات سلمية عند ميدان الاربعين واقامة ندوات للتوعية وتدعو للتصويت بلا في الدستور *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم الاعتداء على المسيرة ببورسعيد من قبل مليشيات الأخوان وتم الاعتداء بالضرب على الناشطة أ. اميرة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو..حمامات أبو إسماعيل 8  بلدى  و2  أفرنجى  وصحية 100%..النشطاء   ناعمة وقوية وكلها حنية
    2012-12-14 21:30:54        








         أوضح الأشخاص القائمون على ،بناء المراحيض بمحيط مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى،  لإعتصام الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أن تلك المراحيض صحية تماما، وستظل  فى خدمة المواطنين حتى بعد نهاية الإعتصام.             ولفت أحدهم، انهم قاموا ببناء 8 مراحيض "بلدى" و2 "أفرنجى"، قاموا  بتزويدها بالمياة الصحية وتوصيلها بالصرف الصحى، لافتا انه توجد مراحيض  مخصصة للرجال وأخرى للسيدات.             وأكد أحد الأشخاص انهم سيشرعون فى بناء مسجد باسم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل، فى الجهة المقابلة للمدينة.             ومن جانب اخر سخر العديد من نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعى من الحمامات  قائلين "حمامات ايو اسماعيل ناعمة وقوية وكلها حنية "




​**


​**[YOUTUBE]1BamvqAHDqk[/YOUTUBE]

 ارض اللي خلفوكو هي ؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرح السفير عبد الكريم سليمان سفير مصر لدى الكويت، أن عددا من صوتوا من المصريين العاملين بالكويت فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد وصل إلى 29 ألفا حتى الآن، مشيرا إلى تواجد أعداد كبيرة فى حرم السفارة للإدلاء بأصواتهم وأن السفارة استعانت بالعاملين فى القنصلية والمكاتب الفنية للمساعدة فى تلقى أوراق الاقتراع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ساويرس على "تويتر": انتصر للحق وقل "لا".. والمقاطعة تسهل التزوير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل الأمن يعجز عن إخراج المحلاوي
* *2012-12-14 21:29:14​* *




* *  لا يزال الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي، محتجزا داخل مسجد القائد  إبراهيم بصحبة عدد من المصليين، وسط عجز قوات الأمن عن فض اعتصام المحتجين  أمام المسجد، بعد أن أثارت خطبة المحلاوي غضب عدد من المحتجين أمام مسجد  القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية. وسادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر في محيط شارع  "سوتير" وميدان القائد ابراهيم، عقب فصل قوات الأمن المركزي بين مؤيدي  ومعارضي الدستور، مع توقعات باشتعال الموقف في أي لحظة، حيث رصدت "الوطن"  استعدادات بين الطرفين لحشد أنصارهم للدخول في معركة جديدة. وطالب اللواء  ناصر العبد رئيس مباحث الإسكندرية المتظاهرين أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم،  بالابتعاد عن المسجد الذي يحاصرون مداخله ومخارجه بسبب غضبهم من خطبه الشيخ  المحلاوي، وانتشار دعاوى بينهم باحتجاز عدد منهم داخل المسجد. ونفى العبد  للمحتجين وجود أي من المتظاهرين داخل المسجد، وطالبهم بترك المكان حتى  يتمكن الشيخ المحلاوي من الخروج من المسجد في سلام. ومن جهة أخرى، ارتفع  عدد المصابين باشتباكات القائد إبراهيم إلى 16 حالة، وذلك وفقا لما أعلنه  الدكتور محمد الشرقاوي، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية، ونفى ما تردد حول  إصابة أحد الصحفيين من مراسلي أحد الصحف "الفرنسية" بطلق ناري ووفاته. وقال  الشرقاوي، لم ترد إلينا أي معلومات عن مقتل أحد بطلق ناري، مشيرا إلى أن  المسعفين أكدوا بأن كافة الإصابات جروح بالرأس إثر الرشق بالحجارة والعصا  ولم يتم نقل أي مصاب بطلق ناري. وأضاف الشرقاوي، أن مصاب واحد في مستشفى  جمال عبد الناصر، و5 مصابين بمستشفى رأس التين، و10 مصابين تم إسعافهم داخل  سيارات الإسعاف بسبب جروهم البسيطة.
* *




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحبطت الشرطة محاولة أقتحام مجهولون لمحطة مترو أنور السادات، وذلك للمرة الثالثة فى نفس الاسبوع، فى محاولة منهم لتعطيل حركة سير القطارات.



وأوضحت مصادر صحفية " إن شرطة المحطة والعاملين بها تمكنوا من إحباط محاولة إيقاف الحركة قبل أن ينزلوا على القضبان لافتين إلى أن المجهولين أخبروهم أن شابا وفتاة سرقوا هواتفهم المحمولة واختفوا بعد ذلك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*حذر المستشار أمير رمزى، رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة وعضو لجنة العدالة الوطنية التى شكلها مجلس الوزراء الأسبق، من تغيير إرادة الناخبين فى الاستفتاء غداً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*حزب مصر القومى بالبحر الأحمر يدعو للمشاركة بـ"لا"

قال حزب مصر القومى بالبحر الأحمر، إننا مازلنا حتى هذه اللحظة نعتبر مسودة الدستور التى بدأ استفتاء الشعب المصرى عليها معيبة وبها الكثير من المواد الانتقامية والمقيدة للحقوق والحريات والغافلة للعدالة الاجتماعية ولحقوق المرأة والطفل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الفتوح: كسب الأصوات فى الاستفتاء على الدستور باسم الدين حرام*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*للسيطرة على مصر.. موقع إسرائيلى: مرسى يستأجر 3 آلاف جهادى*

*                 14 ديسمبر                 2012                                 |                                  سياسة                 * *





                 للسيطرة على مصر.. موقع إسرائيلى: مرسى يستأجر 3 آلاف جهادى* 
*زعم موقع “إسرائيل بتريوت” أن الرئيس المصرى “محمد  مرسى” استأجر 3000 من مقاتلى الجهاد العالمى  من أفغانستان والبوسنة  والصومال وإيران لإقامة جيش إسلامى إلى جانب قوات الشرطة والجيش فى مصر  للسيطرة على البلاد بالقوة.*
*وأضاف الموقع أن مجموعة الجهاديين الذين قام الرئيس “محمد مرسي” الذي  ينتمي إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين باستئجارهم ضمت شقيق “خالد الإسطنبولى”  الذى قام باغتيال الرئيس الراحل “أنور السادات”، مشيرة إلى أن تلك الجماعة  سيئة السمعة.
وأوضح الموقع أن المستأجرين بالفعل موجودون فى مصر لارتكاب أعمال بشعة وإرهابية فى أنحاء البلاد.*
*وأشار الموقع إلى أن “مرسى” نفسه سُجن بسبب تصميمه على فرض الشريعة على  النظام الاجتماعى وبعد توليه السلطة أفرج عن الجهاديين المعتقلين فى السجون  المصرية لتحقيق مصطلح “أسلمة الدولة”.*
*الوفد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             بالفيديو والصور.. حصيلة اشتباكات الإسكندرية: 35 مصاب بطلق نارى وجروح وإختناقات  *

*




* *
اشتباكات الاسكندرية                         *

*                                                                                    - شيماء مطر                         * 
*                         نشر:                         14/12/2012 6:45 م                          – تحديث                         14/12/2012 9:27 م                      *
*أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان«رئيس هيئة الإسعاف»، إن  عدد المصابين في الاشتباكات التي وقعت، اليوم في الإسكندرية بين مؤيدي  ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي، وصلت إلى 38 مصابا، مشيرا إلى أن الإصابات من بينهم  ثلاثه بطلق نارى وباقى الإصابات بإختناقات من جراء إطلاق الأمن للغازات  المسيله للدموع ومصابين بجروح وكدمات من جراء التراشق بالحجارة .*
*وأضاف سلطان «أنه تم نقل ثلاثه مصابين بطلق نارى إلى  مستشفى رأس التين  ومستشفى الجامعة، وباقى المصابين تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى جمال عبد الناصر» .*
*وأشار رئيس هيئة الإسعاف، أنه تم الدفع ب26سيارة إسعاف بميدان القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية لنقل المصابين إلى المستشفيات .*
*واكد الدكتور طاهر مختار «عضو مجلس نقابة الأطباء بالإسكندرية» على  ارتفاع عدد المصابين إلى 147مصاب بجروح قطعية وكدمات وإختناقات على خلفية  الإشتباكات بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بمنطقة محطة الرمل بعد حث احد  الخطباء في خطبته على التصويت بنعم، موضحا على انه تم إقامة مستشفى ميدانى  بالقرب من ميدان القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية لإسعاف المصابين نظرا لقلة  سيارة الإسعاف .*
*وأضاف عضو مجلس النقابة، أنه سقط العشرات من المصابين بإختناقات بعد  إطلاق قوات الامن لوابل من الغازات المسيله للدموع قبل إنسحابهم، مؤكدا على  إطلاق مؤيدى الإعلان الدستورى للأعيرة النارية والتى أصابت ثلاث متظاهرين  فى الرأس والصدر، وتم تقديم لهم الإسعافات الأولية بالمستشفى الميدانى ثم  نقلهم إلى المستشفيات بسيارات الإسعاف .*


*

[YOUTUBE]nO5GOGp_jV4[/YOUTUBE]
*


 *



* 
*                                                         14/12/2012 7:12 م                                                          بتوقيت القاهرة * 

 


*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتقد يا جدعان الاكونت بتاع وجدي غنيم علي تويتر اتسرق 

 لاني ولاول مره اشوفه كاتب دعاء مش شتيمه 

 ​​
​*اللهم  قنا شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن اللهم هيئ لأهل مصر من أمرهم رشدا اللهم  الطف بهم واحقن دمائهم واحفظهم بحفظك يارب العالمين .​*​
*     تويتر *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بمحيط القائد إبراهيم وطبيب ينتقل للمحلاوى لإسعافه

توجهت سيارة إسعاف وطبيب خاص للشيخ أحمد المحلاوى داخل مسجد القائد إبراهيم بعد تردد أنباء بإصابته بأزمة قلبية، وضيق فى التنفس، إثر الأحداث التى وقعت اليوم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



تجدد الاشتباكات بمحيط القائد إبراهيم وطبيب ينتقل للمحلاوى لإسعافه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Dona Nabil قال:


> * توجهت سيارة إسعاف وطبيب خاص للشيخ أحمد المحلاوى داخل مسجد القائد إبراهيم بعد تردد أنباء بإصابته بأزمة قلبية، وضيق فى التنفس، إثر الأحداث التى وقعت اليوم.*




* حد يقول لعزرائيل يسيب اللي في ايده ويطلع علي هناك بسرعه *
*ويبقي يعدي علي مرسي وهو راجع *
*يخلص ويطلع علي ابو اسماعيل ياخده هو والعيال *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. اختراق الصفحة الرسمية للحرية والعدالة بالجيزة.. و«أبناء مبارك»: «سنسقط الآلة الإعلامية للمحظورة بالكامل»*

*                 14 ديسمبر                 2012                                 |                                  سياسة                 * *





                 بالصور.. اختراق الصفحة الرسمية للحرية والعدالة بالجيزة.. و«أبناء مبارك»: «سنسقط الآلة الإعلامية للمحظورة بالكامل»* 
*المخترقون يدعون للتصويت بـ”لا” علي الاستفتاء.. وينشرون صور المخلوع وشفيق*
*تعرضت الصفحة الرسمي لحزب الحرية والعدالة بالجيزة – الذارع السياسي  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين على الفيس بوك, لاختراق من مجموعة عرفت نفسها  بأنها “أبناء مبارك”, وقاموا بنشر دعوات للتصويت بـ”لا” علي الاستفتاء  الجديد وصور للرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك والفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق  للانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية.*
*وقالت المجموعة المخترقة للصفحة في بيان لها: “أيها الشعب العظيم, سابقا  هددنا من يحاول تهديد الأمن القومي المصري أو التعرض مؤسسات الدولة,  وحذرنا الجماعة المحظورة وذارعها السياسي من الدخول في حرب ضد الدولة  المصرية”.*
*وأضاف البيان: “لكننا وجدناها تتمادي في أفعالها ضد جذور الدولة التي  تثبتها منذ آلاف السنوات حتى الآن, ولقد اخترنا صفحة الحزب بالجيزة  لاختراقها لأنها تمثل مظاهرات جامعة القاهرة بالجيزة التي حاولوا منها أن  يخدعوا الشعب بعددهم الذي زوروا فيه والذي يمثل تهديدا ضد الشعب”.*
*وأشار البيان إلى أنه تم اختراق الصفحة أيضا “لقيام قيادات الجماعة  المحظورة بالدعوة للتصويت بنعم علي الدستور المشوه الساقط الذي يحمي رئيس  ساقط الشرعية ومزور, ونحن لا نقبل أن نؤيد من يتاجر بدين الله ويكفر من  يشاء لغرضه الشخصي, ومازال تهديدنا مستمر ضد المحظورة, والمرة القادمة سيتم  إسقاط الآلة الإعلامية بالكامل”.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وجودي غنيم رجع الاكونت بتاعه خلاص هههههههههههههه


وجدي غنيم على تويتر الان  و٢٠٠٠ ﻣﺴﻠﺢ ﻳﺤﺎﺻﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺠﺪ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻣﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻻﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃى ﻣلتحى
2012-12-14 22:00:18    3 






*​


----------



## grges monir (14 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عضو بلجنة الفتوى بالأزهر: إضراب القضاة عن الاستفتاء "حرام شرعاً"*


هو الاضراب زيى السجاير
عملول فتوى ان حرام
السجاير بعديها وصلت لحد 10 جنية عشان مش لاقيين حد يشربها هههه


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى الدكتور  محمد الشرقاى وكيل وزارة الصحة بالاسكندرية ماتردد عن وفاءة مراسل صحيفة لوفيجارو الفرنسية، ويدعى احمد إبراهيم، نافيا ان يكون هناك اى حالات وفاءة فى الاشتباكات التى شهدتها الاسكندرية اليوم .*
*واضاف الشرقاوى فى تصريحات لONA ان جميع الاشتباكات نتيجة التراشق بالحجارة ولاتوجد اى اصابات بطلق نارى موضحا ان عدد المصابين المتواجدين الان فى المستشفى هم 5 حالات بمستشفى راس التين العام .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المهندس عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر الدستور يستبدل أغنياء "السيجار" بأغنياء "السواك" ،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهاء فعاليات مليونية نعم للشريعة والدستور أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xKOrG51DuQo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحلاوى يدعو المتظاهرين لإخلاء الميدان.. ويؤكد: أرفض إراقة الدماء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*باقي دقيقتين علي برنامج البرنامج 
*​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



 *


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أدان عمرو موسي، رئيس حزب المؤتمر،  الاعتداءات التى يتعرض  لها مسجد القائد  إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، مؤكدًا أنه  بيت من بيوت الله وأن  ما يحدث لا يرضى  الله.
 	ودعا موسي من خلال تدوينة له علي موقع "تويتر" رجال الدين والأئمة بضرورة الابتعاد عن السياسة وعدم تدنيس المساجد بها.
​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نفى اللواء  ناصر العبد مدير مباحث الإسكندرية ما نشرته صفحات تابعة لجماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين عن إصابة الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي إمام وخطيب مسجد القائد  إبراهيم  بالإسكندرية بأزمة قلبية وأن صحته قد تدهورت داخل المسجد نتيجة  تواجده به  لفترة طويلة مع حصار المتظاهرين للمكان وقال العبد لـ"صدي البلد"  إن الشيخ  المحلاوي بخير ولا يعاني أية متاعب صحية على الإطلاق. من جهة  أخرى مازال  المئات من المتظاهرين منتشرين في محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم  بانتظار السماح  لهم بالدخول واصطحاب ثلاثة من المتظاهرين قالوا إنهم تم  التعدي عليهم  بالضرب واحتجازهم بداخله بالمسجد من قبل أفراد بجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين  على خلفية احتجاجهم على دعوة الشيخ المحلاوي للمصلين للتصويت  ب"نعم  بالاستفتاء على الدستور.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

حاصر ما يزيد  على 3 آلاف من المتظاهرين، الرافضين للدستور، بالإسكندرية،  مسجد القائد  إبراهيم، وأغلقوا الشوارع المؤدية له بعد صلاة العشاء، مساء  الجمعة، وقال  عدد منهم إن سبب الحصار هو هروب مجموعة من الملتحين إلى داخل  المسجد بعد  أن أطلقوا النار على المتظاهرين، فيما هدد الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي،  بأنه «إذا  لم تتدخل الشرطة ستكون هناك حمامات دم حول المسجد». وحاول الأمن  في حوالي  العاشرة مساء، إخراج السيدات المحتجزات داخل المسجد منذ صلاة  الجمعة،  ورفض المتظاهرون خروجهن، وسمحوا لإحدى سيارات الإسعاف بنقل أحد  المحتجزين  أصيب بأزمة قلبية. وظل الشيخ المحلاوي داخل المسجد المحاصر،  وخاطب  المتظاهرين عبر مكبرات الصوت 3 مرات قائلا إن «الاختلاف في الرأي  يحترمه  الجميع، ولكن لا يجوز حصار بيت من بيوت الله»، واتهم الشرطة  بالتقاعس  وهددهم في حال عدم قدرتهم على فك الحصار بالتصرف وفضه بعرفة  أنصاره، مشيرا  إلى أن «الكثير من مؤيديه اتصلوا به من الإسكندرية وخارجها  يعرضون التدخل  ولكنه يرفض». وناشد اللواء ناصر العبد، رئيس مباحث  الإسكندرية،  المتظاهرين بالانصراف وفك الحصار عن المسجد، لعدم وجود أحد من  المعتدين  داخله، ولم يستجب المتظاهرون للنداء بعد أن علموا من مصادرهم أن  هناك  حشودا من السلفيين ستيحضر للاعتداء عليهم، وأعلنت صفحة «حازمون» في   الإسكندرية الجهاد والحرب ضدهم، بحسب الصفحة. كان المتظاهرون المعارضون   الذين احتشدوا فى محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بكورنيش الإسكندرية، اشتبكوا مع   المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسي من أعضاء الأحزاب الإسلامية، عقب صلاة الجمعة،   وتبادل الطرفان إلقاء زجاجات المياه الغازية الفارغة، والضرب بالعصي،   والحجارة، وحصلت «المصرى اليوم» على صور التقطها عدد من المتظاهرين   المعارضين للرئيس أثناء الاشتباكات، تحمل صورا لبطاقات وعضوية المهاجمين   ينتمون لحزب النور السلفي.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جدد المستشار  أحمد مكي وزير العدل، التأكيد على رفضه إضراب القضاة، بدعوى  أن مهنتهم  رسالة وليست مجرد عمل، مؤكدا أن تعيين النائب العام الجديد جاء  بطريقة  صحيحة. وتساءل مكي في حديثه لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم" على فضائية  "الحياة"،  "أقول للقضاة أين الغضب على انتخابات 2010، أنا غضبت وكان غضبي  معلن".  واعتبر مكي أن إضراب القضاة على الإشراف على الانتخابات يعتبر مظهرا  غير  حضاري ويتنافى مع آداب مهنتهم. كما طلب مكي من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين   العمل من أجل الحفاظ على استقلال القضاء بقوله "إذا رغب الإخوان في بناء   دولة ديمقراطية فعليهم أن يحافظوا على استقلال القضاء". وأشاد مكي بالدستور   الجديد، متهما جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني بالتناقض وعدم الاتفاق على هدف، وأضاف   "مصيبة البلد في أن من يعترض فهو يعترض فقط ويقول يسقط يسقط، ولا أحد  يقول  كيف نبني؟". كما أدان مكي الاحتفال بإحياء ذكرى اشتباكات شارع محمد  محمود  باقتحام وزارة الداخلية، ما أدى إلى إسقاط العديد من المصابين  والجرحى.​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإسكندرية مش هتصدق كام مصاب بطلق نارى !!!
*
*




















*[YOUTUBE]Jor2_FDHXsE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل بقيادة أحمد ماهر تعليق اعتصامها  في ميدان   التحرير ومحيط قصر الاتحادية، وذلك عشية بدء الاستفتاء على مشروع  الدستور   الجديد.

وأكدت الحركة -في بيان لها مساء اليوم (الجمعة)- أن هذا  القرار جاء حرصا   على مرور عملية الاستفتاء بسلام، داعية جميع المواطنين  للمشاركة الفاعلة   في الاستفتاء والتصويت بـ"لا" على مشروع الدستور.

ودعت الحركة جميع القوى الوطنية لإعلاء مصلحة الوطن فوق المصالح السياسية والحزبية.

كما  ذكرت قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر أن المعتصمين من حركة حازمون أمام مدينة    الإنتاج الإعلامي قد أعلنوا أيضا تعليق اعتصامهم حتى انتهاء التصويت في    الاستفتاء.


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*35 مصاب بطلق نارى فى محافظه واحده ولسه الاستفتاء بكره 
يااااااارب ارحم..*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*التيار الشعبي يتهم "إخوان وملتحين"*
* بالاعتداء على مسيرتين له بـ"دار السلام" و"كفر البطيخ"*​*أعلن التيار الشعبي عن تعرض مسيرة السيارات الخاصة التي نظمها وانطلقت من ميدان التحرير للاعتداء عليها فى منطقة دار السلام من قبل أعضاء بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، متهما إياهم بقذف المسيرة بالحجارة بكثافة مما أدى إلى إصابة الزميل سامح محمد يوسف، من أعضاء التيار بجرح فى رأسه، وتم نقله إلى أقرب مستوصف حيث تم إسعافه لاستكمال المسيرة. كما أشار التيار إلى تعرض مسيرة أخرى له في دمياط، بكفر البطيخ، إلى الاعتداء بالشوم من جانب بعض الملتحين.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الخضيرى يتوجه لمسجد القائد إبراهيم لمحاولة إطلاق سراح المحلاوى

توجه المستشار محمود الخضيرى، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة سابقاً، إلى مسجد القائد إبراهيم تضامناً مع الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام المعتصمين أمام ديوان عام محافظة السويس بغلق محيط ديوان عام محافظة السويس بالاحبال ووضع لافتات ضد الدستور وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين ومحمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بالاضافة الى رفع لافتات اخرى على الحواجز الامنية وغلق احد الابواب الخاصة بالممر اليمين للديوان العام ودون على هذه اللفتات ” الدين لا بيقول نعم ولا لأ الدين بيقول اقرأ – ارحل – لأ لدستور 2012 – لا للدستور – يسقط حكم المرشد – الاسلام مفهوش مرشد عام ” .*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"كفاية" *
*بقنا تدين الصراع السياسي أمام بيوت الله*
* وتحمل التيارات الدينية المسؤولية*​
*أدان عربي كمال منسق حركة كفاية بقنا، بشدة، الاشتباك الذي يحدث "أمام بيت الله"، موضحا، في تعليقه على ما دار أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، أن "بيوت الله ليست مكانا للصراع السياسي، وليست منبرا للفتنة".*
*وطالب كمال من أسماهم "المفلسين"، أن ينزهوا بيوت الله من "العبث السياسي"، لافتا إلى أن "الدستور صراع دنيوي، ومن يريد أن يمارس السياسة من الشيوخ والقساوسة فلينزل من منبر الرب، إلى منبر الأحزاب، وليفعل ما يشاء"، مضيفا أن "ما يحدث أمام بيوت الله سيصنع فتنة تحرق مصر".**وأوضح كمال أن ما حدث "هو تراكم لمشكلات خلقها التيار الديني في مصر حين استخدم المساجد لتمرير مشروعه السياسي، وتكفير الخصوم، وحشد الناس لما يريدون باسم الله، بينما يجب تنزيه بيوت الله عن هذا العبث".*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحلاوي ينفي تكفيره لمن يقول "لا" للدستور*
* مؤكدا: الاستفاء سيجرى في مناخ آمن*​ 





*الاشتباكات امام المسجد*​ 
*وصف الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي، في تصريحات أدلى بها من داخل مسجد القائد إبراهيم، المحتجزين له خارج المسجد بـ"البلطجية"، وأضاف أنه لم يقم بدعوة المواطنين بالقول "نعم" أو "لا" بالدستور، وأن من قام باحتجازه لم يستمعوا لخطبته.*
*وقال المحلاوي "إن الاستفاء سوف يجري في مناخ أمن غدا رغم كل هذه الظروف"، نافيا قيام مؤيديه باحتجاز أحد من المتظاهرين داخل المسجد والاعتداء عليه، وقال "كل هذا الكلام كذب".*

*وشدد أنه لم يقم بتكفير المعترضين أو المتظاهرين، وقال "إن هذا الكلام لا أساس له من الصحة"، وإن الإسلام "لا يكفر أحدا بشخصه"، و"إننا نكفر أفعالا ولا نكفر أشخاصا".**وأكد أنه "من حق المواطنين أن يخرجوا غدا ليقولوا "لا" للدستور"، ورفض أي فتاوى بتكفير المواطنين وفقا لآرائهم السياسية.*​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رصد   | عاجل | | تعرض أتوبيس تابع للحرية والعدالة لحادث أسفر عن وفاة 5  واصابة  العديد بإصابات حرجة وتم نقلهم جميعا إلى مستشفى العامرية .


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

كمال الجزيرى قام  أعضاء حزب مصر القوية، بالبحر الأحمر،  بتوزيع بيان على  مواطني محافظة  البحر الأحمر، تحمل عنوان"ليه هنقول لا  للدستور"؛ لحثهم  علي  التصويت  بـ"لا" على الدستور المقرر الاستفتاء عليه  غداً السبت.


 وحدد البيان عدة نقاط، توضح لماذا يجب عليهم رفض الدستور، ومن بينها    الفقرة الثانية من المادة 14 التي تنص على ربط الأجر بالإنتاج وليس    الأسعار، أو حتى بعدد ساعات العمل، ما يؤثر بشكل مباشر على دخل العاملين    -بحسب البيان.


 كما تناول البيان شرح مواد الدستور الخلافية مع اللجنة التأسيسية، ومن    بينها المادة 62 والفقرة الثانية من المادة 64، والمادة 202 والفقرة    الثالثة من المادة 14، والمادة 48 والمادة 215 والمادة 149 والمادة 166،    والمادة 176 والمادة 198، والمادة 104 والمادة 93.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أدانت  "جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى"، أعمال العنف التي شهدتها   مدينة الإسكندرية طوال  اليوم الجمعة والتى أدت إلى وقوع العديد من   المصابين في اشتباكات بين  المؤيدين والمعارضين للاستفتاء على مشروع   الدستور المزمع عقده غدا السبت في  تسع من محافظات الجمهورية. 

واعتبرت الجبهة – فى بيان اليوم الجمعة- أن هذه الأحداث بمثابة نذير  شؤم   لما يكن أن تشهده العديد من محافظات الجمهورية غدا، وتحمل المسئولية  كاملة   لرئيس الجمهورية عن أي إسالة للدماء البريئة، أو أي ضرر قد يتعرض له    مواطنون مصريون في مواجهات شبيهة، وبغض النظر عن توجههم السياسي، خلال    عملية التصويت على مشروع الدستور الذى أعده فصيل سياسي واحد وبشكل منفرد،    بحسب البيان. 

ورأت أن المسئول الأول عن كل هذه المواجهات وأجواء التوتر السائدة هو  رئيس   الجمهورية لرفضه تأجيل الاستفتاء وإصراره على المضي قدما في إجرائه،   بحسب  البيان. 

وأكد البيان ضرورة أن يتحمل السيد رئيس الجمهورية مسئولياته، وعلى  رأسها   حقن دماء المصريين وتوفير الأمن لهم لكى يتمكنوا من التعبير عن  آرائهم   بحرية كاملة.


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل تعليق اعتصامها في التحرير ومحيط الاتحادية؛ حرصاً على مرور عملية الاستفتاء بسلام وتدعو جميع المواطنين للمشاركة الفاعلة في الاستفتاء والتصويت بـ"لا" على مشروع الدستور.

 كما دعت الحركة في بيان لها الجمعة، جميع القوى الوطنية إعلاء مصلحة الوطن فوق المصالح السياسية والحزبية.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمود سعد مع بلال فضل: *
*اعتصام مدينة الانتاج الاعلامى والدستورية اتفض *
*بناءا على طلب*
* من*
* سفيرة امريكا بمصر لخيرت الشاطر بعد لقاء بينهم*​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ابنة المحلاوي:*
* من يحاصر والدي "بلطجية"*
* ويريدون الانتقام منه لأنه سيقول"نعم" للدستور*
*مذيع قناة "مصر 25" معلقا:*
* لعل الله أراد بجهاد الرجل أن يكون في منزلة عثمان شهيد القرآن*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصرع وإصابة 31 شخصاً من الإخوان *
*فى حادث تصادم نقل بالطريق بالإسكندرية*​*لقى 5 أشخاص مصرعهم وأصيب 26 شخصاً آخرون بجروح وكدمات وكسور متفرقة بالجسم، وتم نقلهم لمستشفى العامرية العام والجثث لمشرحة مستشفى وادى النطرون العام وجميعهم من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومقيمون بمدينة إدكو بمحافظة البحيرة، وكانوا من بين المتظاهرين برابعة العدوية بالقاهرة اليوم لتأيد قرارات الرئيس مرسى .
كان اللواء محمد حبيب مساعد الوزير مدير أمن البحيرة، تلقى إخطاراً من شرطة النجدة بوقوع حادث تصادم بالطريق الصحراوى بالكيلو 65 طريق القاهرة – الإسكندرية انتقل على الفور لمكان الحادث الدكتور محمد نعمة الله وكيل وزارة الصحة بالبحيرة، وتبين تصادم أتوبيس ركاب يقل 28 راكباً، قادم من القاهرة اتجاه الإسكندرية بجرار زراعى.
أسفر الحادث عن مصرع 5 أشخاص وإصابة 26 شخصاً آخرين بجروح وكدمات وكسور متفرقة بالجسم، وتم نقلهم لمستشفى العامرية العام .*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*العريان:*
* حصار المحلاوي جريمة ستنقلب على مرتكبيها والمحرضين عليها*
*القيادي الإخواني: *
*سكوت التيارات العلمانية عن إدانة اﻻعتداء على المحلاوي*
* ﻻ يقل خطورة عن الجريمة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*لأول مرة.. "المعاقون" يراقبون على الاستفتاء ويتابعون عمليات التصويت*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور محمد الشرقاوي، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية، عن ارتفاع عدد مصابي اشتباكات محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم إلى 20 مصابا، بعد ما تم نقل 4 مصابين جدد إلى مستشفي رأس التين العام، وذلك إثر تفاقم الاشتباكات بين الطرفين، وإصابتهم بجروح، نافيا ما تردد حول نقل مصابين بطلق ناري.**وأضاف الشرقاوي، أن سيارات الإسعاف مازالت بمحيط القائد إبراهيم لنقل المصابين بعد ما وردت أنباء لوزارة الصحة عن تصاعد الاشتباكات بين الطرفين، لافتا إلى أن 9 مصابين بجروح بالرأس بمستشفى رأس التين العام ومصاب واحد بمستشفى جمال عبد الناصر، وتم إسعاف 10 مصابين في سيارات الإسعاف*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالبت المنظمة الدولية للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان وزير الداخلية اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، بفك حصار الشيخ المحلاوى إمام وخطيب مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية بعد تجمهر المئات أمام المسجد، الجمعة.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*تقدم المستشار أنور الرفاعى المستشار القانونى لائتلاف صوت الحكمة ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد وزير الداخلية يتهمه فيه بالتراخى والتقصير الشديد فى حماية الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى، واستمرار حصار مسجد القائد ابراهيم فى الإسكندرية، مما تسبب فى منع إقامة الشعائر الدينية بالمسجد، عدم تدخل أجهزة الأمن لفك حصار المتظاهرين أمام المسجد. 
وأكد الرفاعى أن الأحداث التى يشهدها مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية من الممكن أن تؤدى إلى وقوع مجزرة يعلم الله فقط مداها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتحاد عام المصريين بالسعودية يطعن على تصويت جماعى فى الاستفتاء

تقدم عادل حنفى، عضو اتحاد عام المصريين بالسعودية، ومراقب على استفتاء الدستور بالمملكة العربية السعودية أثناء تصويت المصريين بالخارج، بطعن إلى رئيس اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بالمملكة العربية السعودية، على 10295 صوتاً فى 19 طرداً من شركة سكاى نت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*بكار: اتصلت بأكثر من مسئول لفك حصار الشيخ المحلاوى لكن لا مجيب*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدد الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي، إمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي على الهواء، وقال له "انتوا ليكم يوم يا شلة مأجورين كلكم هتتحاسبوا فيه".*
*وقال المحلاوي، في مداخلة هاتفية على قناة دريم، "إنت الحقيقة مبتقلولهاش، لما بيتحاصر أحمد المحلاوي وأطفال ونساء وشيوخ ويتقفل عليهم من شوية بلطجية إنتوا عايزين إيه؟ إنتوا بتلعبوا بسياسة النفس الأخير".*
*فيما قال الإبراشي "أنا لو مش عايز أعرض وجهة نظرك، هكلمك ليه بلاش اتهامات". فرد المحلاوي "فين القنوات اللي بتقول الحقيقة، إنتوا بتهدوا البلد، إنتوا فاضلكوا نفس أخير بس".**فكان رد الإبراشي "هذا هو الخطاب، إنت جبهة تريد أن تقضي على الجبهة الأخرى".*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد صلاح: أرفض الاعتداء الغاشم على الشيخ المحلاوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتحدث الرسمى لـ"التجمع": ملتزمون بقرار جبهة الإنقاذ بالتصويت بـ"لا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*التحالف الشعبى يدشن غرفة عمليات لمراقبة الاستفتاء بـ"لا مش دستورنا"*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*"موسى" مخاطباً المصريين:*
* صوتوا بـ"لا" لتنقذوا الوطن ولتحيا مصر*​* قبل ساعات قليلة من بدء الاستفتاء على الدستور، وجه عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر رسالة للشعب المصرى بمناسبة عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور، قال فيها "يا شعب مصر العظيم شباباً وشيباً فى واديه وصحاريه فى حقوله ومصانعه فى ميادينه وشوارعه فى كل مكان فيه، أتحدث إليكم فى هذه اللحظات الدقيقة باعتبارى مواطناً منشغلاً بالوطن ومصيره، باعتبارى مواطناً خاض حروباً سياسية متتالية للحفاظ على حقوق مصر والمصريين وحقوق أهل المنطقة جميعا، باعتبارى مواطناً دعا إلى العمل داخل الجمعية التأسيسية، بصرف النظر عن الانسحاب، فإننى عملت على إخراج دستور، أتحدث باعتبارى مواطناً قاد للانسحاب من الجمعية التأسيسية حينما حاولوا وضع نصوص احتج عليها الكثيرون، الدستور الحالى لا يصلح أن يكون دستوراً للبلاد فى هذه المرحلة الحالية من تاريخها، الدستور الحالى لن يؤدى إلى الاستقرار المنشود وإنما يؤدى إلى الانقسام".
وتابع موسى كلمته عبر مقطع فيديو له اليوم الجمعة هناك احتجاج على نصوص الدستور فيما يتعلق بالحقوق والحريات والاقتصاد وحقوق العمال فيما يتعلق بالفلاحين وتحدى الفقر وموقفنا من مسودة الدستور لا يعكس الخلافات السياسية، كما أنه ليس خلافاً على الشريعة، ولكنه خلاف على الحقوق والتزامات الدولة إزاء المواطنين لهذا طالبنا بإعطاء الشعب فرصة لمراجعة الدستور والاطلاع عليه والإسهام فى صياغته وطالبنا بتأجيل الاستفتاء، لكن تم رفض الطلب.
وأكد موسى أنه ليس أمامنا هو التصويت بـ"لا" بعد رفض طلبنا بتأجيل الاستفتاء والتصويت بـ"لا" لا يعنى فراغاً دستورياً وعدم استقرار فأمامنا دستور 71 بتعديلاته، الذى يمكن أن ينظم حياة المصريين لفترة محددة نتوافق فيها على الدستور الجديد، وانه يتفق مع محمد البرادعى وحمدين صباحى ومعظم الأحزاب المصرية ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان والمجتمع المدنى أننا نحتاج إلى دستور يتمتع بتوافق رأى المصريين يرعى المصالح ويحقق الحريات ويحدد التزامات الدولة امام الشعب بشكل لا يسمح بتأويل أو التباس، كما أن الدستور بشكله الحالى لن يحقق الوحدة ولن يأتى بالاستقرار، بل سيؤدى إلى الاضطراب والانقسام وهناك استطلاع يقول أن نسبة ما تزال موجودة ممن لم يستقروا على تصويت معين، مناشداً كل المصريين أن يذهبوا ويصوتوا بـ"لا" ولا يجب أن يساق المصريين أو يخدعوا.
وأشار موسى إلى أن للمصريين كل الحق فى أن يقرروا مصيرهم ومصير أمتهم ومصير شعبهم ومستقبلنا جميعا لتكون مصر، ارض الرخاء والحرية والاستقرار والحضارة والمدنية وكلها عناصر ستستند إلى الشرعية الإسلامية الواجبة الاحترام، متابعا صوتوا بـ"لا" تنقذوا الوطن من أن يقيد أو ينقسم، وفى النهاية مصر هى بلدنا مسلمين وأقباط ولا نستطيع أن نتركها لأن فيها مستقبلنا ومستقبل الأجيال ويجب أن تحكم مصر بالديمقراطية والديمقراطية هى الحل والديمقراطية لصالح كل المواطنين وليس لجزء من المواطنين، مشيراً إلى أن صوت المواطن هيفرق وستنتصر مصر التاريخ ويجب أن ينزل كل مواطن ويشارك طالما سينعقد وهذا سينقذ مصر مختتما رسالته تحيا مصر ولسوف تحيا مصر.*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ردا على تصريحات الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، القيادي الإخواني، الذي تساءل عن ممول حملة مقاطعة الدستور، قال الإعلامي محمود سعد إن جبهة الإنقاذ هي التي مولتها عن طريق صحفها ورجال أعمالها.*
*وأضاف سعد، في برنامجه "آخر النهار" على فضائية "النهار"، "أنا هريحك يا دكتور بلتاجي، دول أكثر من 20 حزب منضمين لجبهة الانقاذ وليها صحف وبتنشر إعلاناتها ببلاش في صحفها، أو عن طريق رجال أعمال ينتمون للجبهة".*
*وواصل "قوللي انت بقى يا بلتاجي مين صاحب حملة - بالدستور العجلة تدور - مين عمل كدة ؟، حزب الحرية والعدالة جاب فلوس منين؟ ولا الدولة بتعمل إعلانات لوحدها، هل حد بيحاسب جماعة الاخوان؟".**وسخر سعد من عبارة "بالدستور العجلة تدور" بقوله "ولا فيه عجلة ولا فيه حاجة بتدور ونفس الأسطوانة القديمة بتاعة الاستفتاء الأولاني". وطالب سعد، الدكتور البلتاجي، أن يسأل نفسه "من قسم الناس في مصر".*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطباء مساجد دمياط :*
* العلمانيون يرفضون الدستور لرغبتهم في "زواج الشواذ"*
* والبرادعي سيضيّع مصر كما ضيّع العراق*
*فعلا العلم نور *​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباحى: *
*لن نقبل دستورا بالإكراه*
* وأثق أن المصريين سيصوتون بـ"لا"*​*قال حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى، وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، "إن الجبهة تدعو جموع الشعب المصرى إلى النزول للاستفتاء والتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور، ونثق فى قدرات الشعب المصرى على إسقاط دستور لا يستمع إلى توافق وطنى". 
وأضاف صباحى، خلال كلمته فى مؤتمر صحفى لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، عقد مساء اليوم الجمعة، بمقر حزب المصريين الأحرار، "إن حرص الجبهة على استقرار الوطن يدفعنا للتصويت بـ"لا" على دستور سيؤدى إلى انشقاق وطنى وقائم بالإكراه، ونحن لن نقبل دستوراً بالإكراه، أما لو قلنا لا فسنفتح الباب لتوافق وطنى وتشكيل جمعية تأسيسية جديدة تمثل كل المصريين".
وتابع صباحى، "نثق أن المصريين يتطلعون إلى ضمان حقهم فى لقمة عيش وبيت مستور، وهو ما لا يحققه هذا الدستور، ولن يوافق المصريون على دستور لا يحمى الفقراء ولا يحقق العدالة الاجتماعية والديمقراطية، ولم يشتمل على توافق وطنى، ونثق فى الله ثم الشعب المصرى الذى سيحتشد غدا أمام اللجان للتصويت بلا".*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن المصرية قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع خلال اشتباكات بين شباب الإخوان والمتظاهرين المحاصرين للشيخ المحلاوى أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية.*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعمال عنف أمام مديرية أمن الإسكندرية *
*على خلفية اشتباكات "القائد إبراهيم"*​
*تجمع العشرات أمام مبنى مديرية أمن الإسكندرية بمنطقة سموحة، للمطالبة بإخلاء سبيل زملائهم من مؤيدي الشيخ المحلاوي، المحتجزين داخل المديرية على هامش اشتباكات مسجد القائد إبراهيم ظهر اليوم.*
*وكانت قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية تمكنت من ضبط نحو ستة أشخاص بحيازتهم أسلحة خلال الاشتباكات. واندلعت أعمال عنف أمام مبنى مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، وتحاول قوات الأمن السيطرة عليها.*
*وفي سياق متصل، تستمر معارك الكر والفر في محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم، بين محتجزي الشيخ المحلاوي وعدد من مؤيديه، باستخدام الأسلحة البيضاء والحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، وارتفاع عدد المصابين إلى عشرين شخصًا.**ورفضت قيادات مديرية أمن الإسكندرية إخراج المحلاوي ونحو 100 من مؤيديه من داخل المسجد إلا بعد تأمينه تماما.*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2012)

لقى 12 شخصا مصرعهم، على الأقل وأصيب آخرون من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في انقلاب أتوبيس كان يقلهم، في الكيلو 56 بطريق «مصر- الإسكندرية» الصحراوي، أثناء عودتهم من المظاهرات الداعمة للرئيس مرسي، والاستفتاء على الدستور، بمحيط مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر.   ونقلت سيارات الإسعاف القتلى والمصابين إلى مستشفى وادي النطرون، حيث تشير التقديرات الأولية إلى مصرع ما لا يقل عن 12 شخصا. كان الآلاف من أنصار التيار الإسلامي شاركوا فى عدة فعاليات للدعوة للتصويت بـ«نعم» للدستور أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية فى مدينة نصر، بمشاركة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، وشباب الدعوة السلفية والجماعة الإسلامية.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رئيس هيئة الأقباط: أرفض الانسحاب من الاستفتاء.. والدستور يمهد لولاية الفقيه


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تبدأ فى الثامنة من مساء اليوم، فى سفارات وقنصليات مصر عملية فرز أصوات   المصريين بالخارج الذين تمكّنوا من الإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على   مشروع الدستور.  	وارتفعت معدلات التصويت أمس، خصوصاً فى دول الخليج لتزامن  التصويت مع عطلة  نهاية الأسبوع، وبحسب فروق التوقيت بين العواصم  المختلفة، من المنتظر أن  تكون سفارة مصر فى ويلينجتون عاصمة نيوزيلندا،  أول بعثة دبلوماسية تعلن  نتائج عملية الفرز، بينما تكون قنصلية مصر فى لوس  أنجلوس آخر بعثة يتم فيها  إعلان النتيجة.  	وشهد يوم أمس تزايد حدة الغضب  بين أبناء الجاليات المصرية فى المهجر، بسبب  منعهم من التصويت، وفقاً  لقواعد اللجنة العليا للانتخابات. وقالت مصادر  دبلوماسية لـ«الوطن» إن  الجالية المصرية فى كاليفورنيا، والتى يصل عددها  التقديرى إلى نحو نصف  المليون مصرى، ستنظم مظاهرة حاشدة أمام مقر القنصلية  المصرية فى لوس  أنجلوس.  	وفى السعودية كشفت مصادر مطلعة من داخل لجنة السفارة المصرية  بالرياض، عن  مخالفة صارخة تتضمن عملية تزوير واسعة، لأصوات المستفتين عبر  الاعتماد على  أصوات البريد المرسلة عبر شركات الشحن. وقالت المصادر إن  السفارة سمحت أمس  بدخول 10 آلاف صوت عبر شركة شحن تُدعى «سكاى نت» على  الرغم من أن ترخيص  الشركة يسمح لها بشحن أنواع الطرود غير البريدية فقط.  وأضاف المصدر: رفضت  السفارة مساء الخميس نحو 2000 صوت عبر هذه الشركة،  امتثالاً إلى تعليمات  وزارة الخارجية، واللجنة العليا للانتخابات، التى  تمنع الاعتداد بأصوات  البريد المرسلة عبر شركات الشحن، لكننا فوجئنا ظهر  الجمعة بسماح السفارة  بدخول 10 آلاف صوت عبر نفس الشركة. وذلك فى الوقت  الذى أكد فيه السفير  عفيفى عبدالوهاب، لـ«الوطن» عدم استقبال السفارة  للأصوات المرسلة عبر شركات  الشحن، فيما كشفت المصادر وجود ضغوط تمارَس على  السفارة لقبول أصوات شركة  الشحن، بما يخالف الإجراءات المتبعة للتصويت.   	وقال المهندس إمام يوسف، رئيس اتحاد المصريين فى السعودية، إن الاتحاد   تقدَّم بخطاب رسمى إلى السفارة يدعوها إلى التحقق من تطابق اسم المرسل مع   البيانات الواردة فى مظروف التصويت بالبريد. وأضاف «يوسف» فى تصريحات   لـ«الوطن» أن مسئولى السفارة كانوا يفتحون المظروف ويلقون البطاقات فى   الصناديق دون التأكد منها.  	وفى فرنسا، كشف أحمد إسماعيل، المتحدث باسم  حركة ميدان التحرير فى فرنسا،  لـ«الوطن» عن خطوات تصعيدية تعدُّها اللجنة  القانونية بالحركة، للطعن على  آلية الاستفتاء على الدستور. وقال إن هذا  التصعيد بسبب عدم فتح باب التسجيل  أمامهم بقرار من اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات، مما أدى إلى السماح بالتصويت  لنحو 5000 من أصل أكثر من 200  ألف مصرى مقيم بفرنسا، فضلاً عن أن رئيس  الجمهورية عرض الدستور على الشعب  للاستفتاء مبكراً دون إتاحة فرصة كافية  للاطلاع عليه وتسجيل الناخبين  بالخارج، إلى جانب غياب الإشراف القضائى على  لجان الخارج والاعتماد على  دبلوماسيين.  	وأضاف: أوقفوا مهزلة الاستفتاء فى الخارج، ونقول للرئيس محمد  مرسى إننا  لسنا قطيعاً، سيتوجه إلى السفارة ليصوِّت على دستور مصر فى أقل  من أسبوع،  أقل ما يقال عن هذا، إنه إهانة لدولة مصر الثورة. وأعلن  «إسماعيل» نية حركة  «ميدان التحرير بفرنسا» تقديم شكاوى وبلاغات وطعون  وجميع أشكال الدعاوى  القانونية ضد كل من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ووزارة  الخارجية والرئيس  مرسى، بعرض الدستور على الاستفتاء، مؤكداً أنهم لا  يعترضون على مواد  الدستور ذاته، بقدر ما يرفضون الآلية التى تم الاستفتاء  عليه من خلالها.  	وبالإضافة إلى الاعتراض على آلية الاستفتاء، قال المهندس  سعد عطية المقيم  فى باريس، إن البعض يعترضون على مواد الدستور نفسه،  لأنها أغفلت حقوق  المصريين بالخارج، وما يقدمونه لوطنهم. وأضاف: لا أعرف  لماذا نشارك فى  الاستفتاء على دستور لم يذكرنا إلا بمادة عامة، الصياغة لم  تراعِ مطالبنا  المتمثلة فى تمثيل برلمانى مناسب لعددنا الذى يتجاوز 8  ملايين مصرى، وإقرار  قانون حماية المصريين بالخارج، وإنشاء وزارة  للمغتربين، وإيجاد تسوية  للمهاجرين غير المؤدين للخدمة العسكرية، فضلاً عن  معاملة الدبلوماسيين لنا،  الذين يُحضرون لنا الشرطة الفرنسية عند وجود  أىّ مطالب لنا.  	وفى القاهرة، دخل الوزير مفوض عمرو رشدى، فى اشتباك مع  حزب الدستور دون أن  يسميه بعدما أعلن الحزب رصد مخالفات خلال عملية  التصويت بالخارج، واستنكر  رشدى فى تصريحات صحفية، ما سماه «الشائعات» التى  تناقلتها بعض الجهات حول  وقوع محاولات لتوجيه المشاركين فى الاستفتاء على  الدستور فى سفارات  وقنصليات مصر أو منع بعضهم من الإدلاء بصوته. وقال  المتحدث باسم الخارجية  إن هذه الأقاويل الكاذبة بدأت تتردد قبل بدء عملية  الاستفتاء بعدة أيام،  ومنها الزعم بأنه تم طباعة ٢٠٠ ألف بطاقة انتخابية  لتزوير الاستفتاء فى  الكويت، رغم أنه من الثابت رسمياً أن إجمالى عدد  الناخبين فى الكويت لا  يتجاوز ٦٠ ألف ناخب ابتداءً.  	وأضاف رشدى أن  التصويت فى الخارج لا يتم بمجرد تقديم بطاقة التصويت مثلما  يحدث داخل مصر،  إذ يحتاج الناخب إلى إرفاق صورة بطاقة الرقم القومى وصورة  بطاقة إقامته  سارية المفعول، وإقرار التصويت البريدى الذى يطبعه بنفسه  بناءً على الكود  السرى الذى حصل عليه عند تسجيل بياناته، بالإضافة إلى  المظروف الذى يحتوى  على بطاقة الاقتراع، كما أنه يوقع فى كشوف الناخبين  التى وردت من اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات لكل بعثة مصرية على حدة بالناخبين  المدرجين فى دائرة  اختصاصها، وهى إجراءات محكمة يتداعى معها أى ادعاء باطل  بوجود نية أو  إمكانية للتزوير. وتابع رشدى: تلك الادعاءات الواهية بلغت  مداها بالزعم  بأن سفارة مصر لدى السويد تقبل التصويت عبر الهاتف، مكتفياً  بالقول إن  استخدام الهاتف يصلح للمضاربة فى البورصة، وليس للعملية  الانتخابية.  	 وجدد رشدى تأكيد بطلان مزاعم قيام السفارة المصرية فى الرياض بطباعة   منشورات تدعو المواطنين إلى تأييد مشروع الدستور الجديد، موضحاً أن بعض   روابط الجالية المصرية، التى تفتقر إلى أى صفة أو رابطة رسمية مع السفارة،   استخدمت شعار السفارة فى منشوراتها للإيحاء بتوجيه الناخبين إلى تأييد   الدستور، وهو ما نفته وزارة الخارجية والسفارة المصرية فى حينه نفياً   قاطعاً.  	وقال المتحدث باسم الخارجية، إن وزارة الخارجية هى مؤسسة وطنية  يمتلكها  المصريون جميعاً ولا تنحاز إلى أى طرف أو اتجاه سياسى، وغاية  علاقتها بأى  عملية انتخابية أو استفتاء، هى تمكين المصريين فى الخارج من  الإدلاء  بأصواتهم والمشاركة فى العملية السياسية فى البلاد.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عبر تغريدة له على موقع التواصل  الإجتماعي "تويتر" عبر  الشاعر الكبير عبد  الرحمن الأبنودي عن موقفه من  الاستفتاء على الدستور  الخاص بجماعة الرئيس  محمد مرسي الذي سيتم إجراؤه  غدا السبت .

 	حيث قال الأبنودي :"دستور جنابك يشبه قِرش براني !!! ما ينصرفشي هنا .. على مين بتتخابث .. ؟ "لا لدستور الإخوان" .


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نشر:                          14/12/2012 8:44 م                           – تحديث                          14/12/2012  8:44 م                      
أعلن حزب التجمع الوحدى، إلتزام  الحزب بموقف  جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى،  بالمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على مسودة  الدستور وحشد  الجماهير للتصويت بلا ،  وهو ما يعد تراجعا عن الموقف الذى  اتخذه الحزب قبل  يومين من دعوتة  لمقاطعة الإستفتاء.
وقال التجمع فى بيان رسمى له اليوم، : “بعد أن أعلنت جبهة  الإنقاذ  الوطني  التي يشارك حزب التجمع في عضويتها مع العديد من القوى  الحزبية  والسياسية  الوطنية والمدنية والديموقراطية والثورية والشخصيات  العامة  المناضلة من  أجل مصر المدنية الديموقراطية ، والرافضة لدستور  الإخوان  الباطل الذي  يؤسس لدولة استبدادية يقف على رأسها حاكم فرد مطلق  الصلاحيات ،  ويعصف  بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لكل الفئات الشعبية  الكادحة من  العمال  والفلاحين والمهنيين والطلاب والشباب والنساء ،  والرافضة لغياب  الضمانات  التي تعصف بنزاهة عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور ،  نقول بعد أن  أعلنت جبهة  الإنقاذ موقفها السياسي برفض هذا الدستور الباطل  عن طريق دعوة  الشعب  للمشاركة في الاستفتاء والتصويت بلا ، فإن حزب التجمع  يعلن التزامه   الديموقراطي بقرار الجبهة.
ودعا التجمع أعضاءه وكوادره في القاهرة والمحافظات  والمواقع المختلفة   ضرورة الإلتزام بهذا القرار الجبهوي ، باعتباره قراراً  حزبياً”.وأكد الحزب   على ضرورة رصد كافة أشكال الانتهاكات أمام اللجان  وداخلها وامام  الصناديق  والإبلاغ عنها أولا بأول ، ولا يمنع الالتزام  العملي بقرار  الجبهة – بل  يتطلب – إعلان احترامنا لموقف قضاة مصر في رفضهم  المشاركة في  الإشراف على  هذا الاستفتاء الباطل ، وإعلان وممارسة احترامنا  لوجهات  النظر المختلفة  الرافضة للمشاركة في هذا الاستفتاء والداعية  للمقاطعة ،  وإعلان رفضنا  الحاسم لممارسة أي شكل من أشكال العنف أمام أو  داخل لجان  الاقتراع ، وليكن  موقفنا الرافض لهذا الدستور الإخواني الباطل  هو أساس  سلوكنا السياسي السلمي  لإسقاط هذا الدستور وتأكيد فقدانه للشرعية   السياسية والدستورية والشعبية .


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى كل دول العالم *
*يكون يوم الاستفتاء على دستور جديد*
* يوم فرحه و عيد و يكون الدستور بحق جديد*
* اما عندنا فهو *
*يوم حرب ووعيد و تكفير و انقسام و وتهديد*
* ودستور باهت ليس به اى جديد*
* فعلا*
* نحن نختلف عن الاخرون*​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد ماذا فعل ملتحى فى التحرير فى صور بديع ومرسى 








 

 	رصدت كاميرا «الشروق» في التحرير، تواجد شخص ملتحٍ وأمامه  على الأرض لافتة  كبيرة عليها صور قيادات الإخوان والرئيس مرسي، ووضع  حذائه على صورة رئيس  الجمهورية والدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة  الإخوان. وضمت اللافتة  صور: الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، والشيخ صفوت  حجازى، والدكتور محمد  البلتاجى، وعصام العريان، وخيرت الشاطر، والمشير  طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان  وحبيب العادلى والرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك، ووضع  عليهم علامة "إكس". وكتب  على اللافتة ما يفيد أنه وضع الحذاء على صورة  السفاح حسني مبارك في ثورة  يناير في ميدان التحرير 2011، وأنه عاد مرة  أخرى ليضع حذاءه على هؤلاء  الفراعين في الثورة الجديدة 2012.​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يشكل غرفة عمليات للاطمئنان على المشاركين فى الاستفتاء

قرر مجلس إدارة نادى القضاة برئاسة المستشار أحمد الزند، إنشاء غرفة عمليات بالنادى للمتابعة والاطمئنان على القضاة المشاركين فى الإشراف على عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير العدل: رفضت أمام الرئيس عزل عبد المجيد محمود​* 
*
أكد المستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل، على أنه رفض عزل النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود أمام الرئيس مرسى، لافتا إلى أن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود كان متجانساً مع نظام الحكم القائم وإقالته جاءت لرغبة الجماهير. 

 وأضاف مكى خلال فى تصريحات للإعلامى شريف عامر، أنه أول من أدان الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى، حينما أعلن أن هدف الرئيس نبيل لكن وسيلته سيئة، نافيا فى الوقت نفسه اتصاله بالنائب العام أو بالمستشار مصطفى خاطر فى أزمتهما السابقة، "لأنه ليس لى علاقة بالأزمة"، حسب قوله.*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بالصور.. مُنشق عن "الإخوان" بطنطا يعتصم وحده أمام مسجد.. وشاهد ماذا يقول على الاخوان 









 ​[
قام عبدالحليم زلط أحد المنشقين عن جماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين بطنطا، بالتظاهر بمفرده أمام مسجد الشيخة صباح بطنطا، عقب  صلاة  العصر اليوم، الجمعة.
 
	وقال "زلط" عبر مكبر للصوت، إنه أحد المنشقين عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ عشر سنوات، وإن جماعة الإخوان كاذبة.
 
	وأشار إلى أن الإخوان يعلمون أنهم يقولون ولا يفعلون ويتبعون انتخابات   نابليون ونتنياهو، ولا يطبقون شرع الله في نظام الانتخابات، لافتاً إلى أن   العلاقات بين الإخوان والأمريكيين لا ينكرها الطرفان، ولكنْ الأمريكيون   يحاولون أن يبرروا تلك العلاقة لكنها كانت علاقة "تواصل واتصال" وليست   علاقة تفاهم.
 
	وأضاف "زلط"، أن أمريكا رأت أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لها حزب قوي وتواجد   في الشارع، ولها قدر من المصداقية لذا فهم يستطيعون من خلالها الحصول على   ما يريدون وتحقيق المصالح.
 
	وأكد أن انتخابات الشوري والشعب كلها انتخابات غير شرعية ولا شرعية   للدكتور مرسي، ولكن الشرعية هي لسيدنا محمد وانتخابات الصحابة التي   يتجاهلها جماعة الإخوان الكاذبون.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

قال محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق   إن الاستفتاء باطل وإنه سيشارك فيه غداً لكشف محاولات النظام لتزوير وعي   وإرادة الشعب المصري.

وأضاف أبو حامد عبر تغريدات له علي تويتر:" نشارك غدا بأعداد كبيرة لنثبت   للنظام وللعالم بأسره أن مصر ليست فقط الإخوان والسلفيين كما نشارك غداً   ليس اعترافا بشرعية الاستفتاء لأنه باطل وإنما لنقاوم عند كل نقطة مقاومة".

وتابع :"نشارك غداً في الاستفتاء لأننا نعتبره استفتاء يعبر من خلاله الشعب   المصري عن رفضه لمرسي ونظام حكم الجماعة المحظورة كما نشارك في الاستفتاء   الباطل لرفض الدستور الباطل وتحرير إرادة الشعب المصري".


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أصدرت جبهة نشطاء المثقفين الأقباط   المصريين، بيانها  قبيل عملية الاستفتاء بساعات قليلة، وأعلنوا فيه عن   رفضهم للدستور ورفض تحويل الحاكم إلى ديكتاتور.

وقالوا فى البيان: لا لدستور يقسم الشعب المصري ويشطره نصفين بعد التوحد   الذي عرفه المصريون علي كافة العصور، ولا للدستور الذي يضيف للمعاناة ويهوي   بالاقتصاد، ولا لدستور يتجاهل الدولة المدنية ويكرس حكم الفرد وولاية   الفقيه، ويحول مصر إلي إحدى ولايات الخلافة الإسلامية، ولا لدستور يمكن أن   يحول عاصمة مصر (القاهرة) إلى كوالالمبور أو تورا بورا".

ودعوا فى البيان كل الشعب المصرى قائلين: "يا مصريين هذه هي اللحظات   الأخيرة لتحددوا مصيركم، إما المواطنة الكاملة غير المنقوصة، وإما المذلة   والمهانة والخضوع لأحكام الخلافة"


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقوع اصابات شديدة و هجوم قوى من شارع مستشفى الميري و منطقة الترام بين الثوار والاخوانو السلفيين ولا يوجد شرطة بالشوارع وانسحاب الشرطة من الشوارع*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد عيان من قلب مسجد القائد إبراهيم.. عبد العزيز الشناوي (أبو البراء) : شهادتي على ما يحدث في القائد إبراهيم.. أن الإخوان والسلفيين الذين في السجد لا يريدون تهدئة الوضع.. بعد أن دخلت لأتأكد من عدم وجود نشطاء محتجزين بعد الإفراج عن اثنين.. وبعد أن تكلمت في الميكروفون من الداخل لأبلغ المتظاهرين بما رأيت.. وأنا خارج وكان معي اللواء ناصر العبد.. هددنا أحد الإخوان بأن أمامنا نصف ساعة وسوف يتولي الإخوان الأمر ويضربون الشرطة والمتظاهرين.. وأنا على سلالم المسجد ونازل بقول للشباب يمشوا.. خرج خلفي عدد ممن في المسجد وأشاروا للمتظاهرين بأنهم كلهم مسيحيين وأشاروا لهم بعلامة هندبحكم.. مما أثار حفيظة المتظاهرين وأفشل ما كنا نريده من تهدئة للوضع* 1


​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*اندلعت مجددا الإشتباكات بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي مما أسفر عن وجود إصابات جديدة بين الجانبين حيث قامت على إثرها سيارات الأسعاف بنقل المصابين للمستشفيات المجاورة .
 و أكد أتباع الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي عزمهم فك احتجاز الشيخ من داخل المسجد القائد إبراهيم خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااجل : الاخوان يشعلون 3 انابيب امام مستشفي الميري بالإسكندرية ويختبئون داخل المستشفي الميري ويضربون خرطوش علي الثوار من الداخل مما دعي الشرطة لاطلاق قنابل الغاز علي الاخوان بالداخل *


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو خطير من مايكل منير يعطى صفوت حجازى درسا قاسى جدا  على كلامه على المسيحيين ؟؟*​ 
[YOUTUBE]HmTSRsBynSw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

قال الشيخ خالد خليفة، عضو الهيئة  الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، أثناء كلمته  على المنصة الرئيسة لمليونية "نعم  للشريعة والدستور" أن الدفاع عن الرئيس  محمد مرسى واجب شرعي، خصوصا أن  المعركة الآن ليست على الدستور، وإنما على  الإسلام. 
 وشن هجوما حادا على الأقباط بسبب دعمهم للقوى السياسية  الرافضة  للدستور واعتراضهم على المادة التفسيرية قائلا، "ادخلوا أيها  النمل  مساكنكم"، مشبها المسيحيين بالنمل الذي فر إلى جحوره خوفا من جيش  النبي  سليمان، طبقا للقصة القرآنية. 
 وحذر المعتدون على مقرات الإخوان قائلا، لقد نفذ صبرنا ولا تلومن إلا أنفسكم، واصفا الإعلام بالفاجر والداعر، 
 وقام المتظاهرون بتنظيم مسيرة طافت ميدان رابعة العدوية رافعة علم مصر بطول 30 مترا، مرددة هتافات لدعم الدستور​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



 *


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ابدى المستشار مرتضى منصور, رئيس نادي الزمالك الاسبق، اندهاشه من   تصنيفه  من قبل جماعة الاخوان المسلمين علي انه من فلول النظام السابق.   	    	وهاجم مرتضي الاخوان في تصريحات تلفزيونية قائلا:" اين كنتم .. كنتم  تحت   السرير .. وانا اهاجم الحزب الوطني واحمد عز وصفوت الشريف في تزوير    الانتخابات".  	   	واضاف:" أعلم سبب مهاجمتهم لي، وهو قيامي برفع دعوي   قضائية ضد محمد  البلتاجي وعصام العريان، ولاني محامي الفريق احمد شفيق".    	   	ورد مرتضي علي اتهامات الاخوان له بالضلوع في موقعة الجمل وقتل   المتظاهرين  السلميين قائلا:" بالجزمة".


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الفجر"تنشر اسماء الضحايا فى حادث أتوبيس الاخوان المسلمين على صحراوى البحيرة 


12/15/2012   1:02 AM​






 احمد الشمارقة 


  	اعلن مصدر مسئول بمستشفى وادى النطرون العام عن اسماء  المتوفيين الخمسة فى حادث تصادم اتوبيس يستقله رموز وقيادات جماعة الاخوان  المسلمين بمدينة ادكو محافظة البحيرة وهم "عصام عبد الجواد","عبد اللطيف  عبد الجواد","ابراهيم عبد النبى عبد الجواد","وعبد الرحمن سليمان الشيخ  ","محمود محمد شميس".

  	 ترجع الاحداث الى وقوع حادث تصادم آليم على الطريق  الصحراوى  بوادى النطرون ادى الى مصرع 5 أشخاص بينما اصيب 26 اخرون بسحجات  وكدمات  وكسور وإشتباة ما بعد ارتجاج وتم نقل المصابين لمستشفى العامرية  العام  والجثث لمشرحة مستشفى وادى النطرون .

  	كان اللواء "محمد حبيب"مدير أمن البحيرة تلقى إخطارا من  العميد "محمد حجاج"مدير ادارة شرطة النجدة  شرطة بوقوع حادث تصادم بالطريق  الصحراوى بالكيلو 59  طريق القاهرة – الإسكندرية .

  	وتبين من الفحص تصادم  أتوبيس رقم 1475 ق ع س  قادم من  القاهرة إتجاة الإسكندرية مع سيارة نقل  بمقطورة رقم "  7459 نقل إسكندرية  وانه اثناء سير الاتوبيس على الطريق الصحراوى وبمكان الحادث اختلت عجلة  القيادة بيد السائق مما ادى الى وقوع الحادث وجارى تحرير محضر بالواقعة .


لا شماته ربنا يرحمهم 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تويتر : 

الثوار يعلنون انصرافهم الآن من ميدان القائد ابراهيم بعد ان نجحوا فى تلقين الاخوان والسلفيين درسا فى ان مساجد الله لا تستخدم لنفاق الحاكم


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

«تواضروس»: أشجع جميع المصريين على المشاركة في الاستفتاء على الدستور
			  		 			 				 					أعرب البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك  الكرازة  المرقسية، عن تشجيعه لجميع المصريين على المشاركة في الاستفتاء  على الدستور  الجديد المقرر إجراؤه، السبت. 				 					  				 					وقال  البابا تواضروس الثاني، في بيان له، مساء الخميس: «من حقوق  المواطنة  الاشتراك في أي استفتاء أو انتخاب يجري في بلادنا مصر المحبوبة  وفي أي  وقت»، مضيفًا «لذلك أشجع جميع المصريين للمشاركة في استفتاء السبت  15  ديسمبر 2012، والأمر متاح أمام كل مصري ليقول رأيه بحرية ومسؤولية ودون   حجر من أحد». 				 					  				 					وأضاف البابا تواضروس الثاني: «ننتهز  هذه الفرصة لنؤكد أننا نصلي  باستمرار من أجل سلامة بلادنا مصر وليمنح الله  الحكمة لكل مسؤول فيها وليعم  الأمان كل ربوعها وليحفظها شعبًا وأرضًا  ووطنًا للجميع». 				 					  				 					وكانت الكنائس المصرية الثلاث  «الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والإنجيلية»  قد أعلنت، الخميس، مشاركتها في  الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر، السبت، دون  توجيه الناخبين إلى التصويت  بالموافقة أو الرفض على مسودة الدستور، وترك كل  مواطن يختارالموقف الذي  يقتنع به. 				 					  				 					وأعلنت الكنائس المصرية انسحابها من  الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور الشهر  الماضي، بعد أن أعلنت، في بيان مشترك،  أنها استشعرت عدم ارتياح عام  للاتجاهات التي سادت كتابة النصوص الدستورية  المطروحة واستشارت اللجان  الفرعية، مضيفة أن «الدستورالمزمع صدوره بصورته  الحالية لا يحقق التوافق  الوطني المنشود ولا يعبر عن هوية مصر التعددية  الراسخة عبر الأجيال، وخرج  عن التراث الدستوري المصري الذي ناضل من أجله  المصريون جميعًا مسلمين  ومسيحيين».


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ارتفع عدد ضحايا ومصابى أتوبيس أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان إلى 31 شخصًا حيث لقى خمسة مصرعهم بينما أصيب 26 آخرون بسحجات وكدمات وكسور واشتباه ما بعد ارتجاج، وتم نقل المصابين لمستشفى العامرية العام، وتم نقل الجثث إلى مشرحة مستشفى وادى النطرون.


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الغزالي حرب: لم نتخلص من مبارك حتى نأتي بمرسي*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدد الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي، المتظاهرين بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم، بإطلاق يد شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ضدهم، حيث خاطبهم من خلال ميكروفون المسجد قائلا: *
*"اسمعوا بقى أنا حايش عنكم شباب الإخوان بالعافية".*​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد التيار الشعبى المصرى، على أن مسيرة  السيارات التى  نظمها شباب  التيار الشعبى، مساء أمس الجمعة، فى منطقة دار  السلام، لحث  المواطنين على  رفض الدستور، تم الاعتداء عليها من قبل أعضاء  بجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، حيث  قاموا بقذفها بالحجارة بكثافة، مما أدى إلى  إصابة  سامح محمد يوسف عضو  التيار الشعبى بعين شمس، بجرح فى رأسه.

وأوضح التيار الشعبى، فى بيان له مساء أمس الجمعة، أن عدداً من المشاركين    فى المسيرة من أعضاء التيار، قاموا بنقل زميلهم المصاب إلى أقرب مستوصف،    حيث تم إسعافه واستكمال المسيرة.

وأشار البيان، إلى أن واقعة شبيهه تكررت فى دمياط، حيث قام بعض الملتحين    بالاعتداء بالشوم على مسيرة للتيار الشعبى، فى كفر البطيخ، حسب البيان.


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2012)

دعت  جبهة الإنقاذ  الوطني جموع الشعب المصري  إلى المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على  الدستور غدًا  السبت والتصويت بـ"لا" على  مشروع الدستور الذي أعده فصيل  سياسي منفرد،  حسب بيان الجبهة. 
وأكد حمدين صباحي عضو جبهة الإنقاذ أن التصويت بـ"نعم" على هذا المشروع    سيؤدي إلى عدم الاستقرار بسب الانقسام العميق بين الشعب المصري حوله. 
وأضاف أن التصويت بـ"لا" هو الذي سيمنح مصر الاستقرار السياسي اللازم    لتحسين مستوى معيشة المصريين المتدهورة، مقابل مشروع دستور تجاهل الحقوق    الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للشعب بمن فيهم من عمال وفلاحين وطبقات محدودة    الدخل. 
 من ناحيته قال سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين والقيادي بالجبهة الوطنية:  إننا   لن نسمح بمرور الدستور دون إشراف  قضائي كامل في ظل قلة عدد القضاة    المشاركين في الاستفتاء. 
وقال الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي رئيس حزب مصر الحرية في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي    عقدته جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني بمقر حزب المصريين الأحرار مساء اليوم الجمعة:    إن قيام أعضاء التأسيسية بعقد مؤتمر صحفي للرد على الشبهات حول مشروع    الدستور بمقر مجلس الشورى أكبر دليل على تخوفهم مما يثار حول مشروع الدستور    وكذبهم، فالشارع به انشقاق واسع، لذلك قررنا النزول للتصويت لمنع  محاولات   سرقة الدستور. 
فيما أعلن حسين عبد الغني المتحدث الرسمي باسم الجبهة تشكيل غرفة  عمليات   مركزية لمتابعة عملية التصويت والانتهاك لحظة بلحظة، متصلة  بالمنظمات   المسئولة عن متابعة عملية الاستفتاء.


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

قال  المتحدث  الرسمي باسم الأمين العام للأمم  المتحدة، مارتن نسيركي، اليوم:  "إن بان  كي مون يتطلع إلى معرفة نتيجة  الاستفتاء، الذي سيُجرى غدًا السبت،  على  مشروع الدستور الجديد في مصر." 

ونفي نسيركي، في المؤتمر الصحفي اليومي، اضطلاع الأمم المتحدة بمراقبة    عملية الاستفتاء غدًا، لكنه لم يستبعد تقديم بعض الدعم الفني والتقني في    هذا الخصوص. 

وأضاف: "إن دور الأمم المتحدة غير معني بمراقبة الاستفتاء علي مشروع    الدستور، لكن الأمين العام يراقب عن كثب الاضطرابات وتطورات الأوضاع    الحاصلة في مصر حاليًا." 

واستطرد المتحدث الرسمي، قائلا: "إن الأمين العام ينتظر معرفة نتيجة الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور في مصر".


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

قبيلة  هوارة  بالاسكندرية قامت بحرق نقطة مرور  الكيلو 21 بكل ما فيها من  سيارات   ومعدات تابعة للمرور ،كما قامت بحرق  سيارة الشرطة المتواجده بكمين    المتواجد أمام النقطة.
 وذلك احتجاجاً علي ما وصفوه بتواطؤ الشرطة في حماية الشيخ "المحلاوي" خلال أحداث الاشتباكات الجارية بمحيط ساحة القائد إبراهيم





 نقلا عن شبكة رصد


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو اتهامات خطيره جدا من صفوت حجازى لحمدين صباحى والكنيسه ومؤسسات الدوله شاهد ماذا يقول ؟؟

*[YOUTUBE]6mCU8Yi3rwc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

علق  نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب لنور السلفى على حصار الشيخ أحمد  المحلاوى داخل مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، قائلاً فى تغريدة له عبر  حسابه الشخصى على "تويتر": حتى الآن عملت أكثر من مداخلة مع برامج واتصلت  بمسئولين لفك حصار الشيخ المحلاوى وإخراجه سالما من المسجد ولا مجيب.


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

تفيد  الانباء بوقوع اشتباكات عنيفة في مصر بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس المصري  محمد مرسي، المنتمي لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين، اسفرت عن عدد من الجرحى.
واطلقت الشرطة  المصرية الغازات المسيلة للدموع في محاولة منها لفض اشتباكات اندلعت مساء  الجمعة بين متظاهرين اسلاميين موالين للرئيس محمد مرسي وآخرين معارضين له  وذلك عشية الاستفتاء المقررعلى مشروع الدستور الجديد، حسب ما نقلت وكالة  الابناء الفرنسية عن شهود عيان.
وقال الشهود  ان المواجهات بدأت بين الطرفين في وقت سابق خلال النهار بعد مظاهرة نظمها  معارضون احتجاجا على خطبة لامام مسجد دعا فيها الى التصويت بنعم على مشروع  الدستور.
وخلال  المظاهرة حدثت مناوشات بين الطرفين ولجأ امام المسجد الى الاحتماء داخل  مسجده الذي حاصره المتظاهرون حتى المساء حين تجددت الاشتباكات.
واوضح الشهود ان قوات الشرطة حاولت اقناع المتظاهرين بفك الحصار عن المسجد الا ان كل محاولتها هذه باءت بالفشل.
وفي المساء حاول انصار الامام بانفسهم فك الحصار.
وعلى الاثر اندلعت مواجهات بين الطرفين تم خلالها التراشق بالحجارة واحراق بعض السيارات واسفرت عن سقوط 15 جريحا، حسب مصادر طبية.
وتأتي  المواجهات العنيفة عشية المرحلة الاولى من الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور  الجديد الذي سيجري على مرحلتين، الاولى السبت وتشمل عشر محافظات منها  القاهرة والاسكندرية، والمرحلة الثانية يوم 22 ديسمبر/كانون الاول في 17  محافظة بينها الجيزة.
وانقسم المصريون بين مؤيد لاجراء الاستفتاء ورافض له.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن ينجح فى فك حصار الشيخ المحلاوى من مسجد القائد إبراهيم  بعد فترة احتجاز لاكثر من 10 ساعات*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الأمن ينجح فى فك حصار الشيخ المحلاوى من مسجد القائد إبراهيم  بعد فترة احتجاز لاكثر من 10 ساعات*



الشيخ المحلاوي طلع من الجامع وهو لابس لبس واحدة منقبة
بجد يعني ونعم الرجولة


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

كشف " احمد رفعت " منسق اتحاد ثوار الإسكندرية فى تصريح خاص " بوابة الفجر " ان مدرعة الشرطة التى تحمل الشيخ المحلاوى قامت بدهس 2 من المظاهرين ، مما أدت إلى إصابة " وليد فكرى " بإصابات خطرة وتم نقلة الى المستشفى ، قتل طالب يبلغ عمره 17 عاماً لم يستدلى على اسمه ، جاء ذالك عقب المدرعة مسرعاً مما قامت بفرم الشابان . وإتهم " رفعت " اللواء " ناصر العبد " مدير المباحث الجنائية بقتل زمائلهم من المتظاهرين الإثنين تحت عجلات المدرعة التى تحمل الشيخ المحلاوى . فى السياق نفسة تراجع الإخوان والسلفيين الي شارع شامبليون والثوار يتعقبوهم ويرجموهم بالحجارة . يذكر ان تحركت الأجهزة الأمنيه مسرعاً بفك الحصار عن الشيخ المحلاوى عقب ، استنفار عام لصفوف الاسلاميين للتوجه الي مديرية امن الاسكندرية متهمين الشرطة بالتواطؤ و مطالبين الافراج عن معتقليهم ، حصار الشيخ المحلاوى ، كانت نقاط تجمع القوى الاسلامية تحت الكوبرى أبو 3 عيون محرم بك و ساعة الزهور " . جدير بالذكر أسفرت الإشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وجماعات إسلامية بمحيط القائد ، عقب اعلان المحلاوى للمصلين بنعم للإستفتاء عن إصابة 50 متظاهر وقتل 2 من المتظاهرين ، اصابة 3 من الأمن المركزى .


----------

